# Raw Discussion Thread - 9/29/14 (MIZ GETS BURIED)



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Just going to watch for Ambrose really.


----------



## Math_Stats_Guru (Sep 23, 2014)

> *how long will it be before the odds finally overcome Cena?*


lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ziggler/Cesaro will be very nice. Especially if Miz tries to find himself back in the mix. Cesaro to swing Miz's ass into the barricade repeatedly again :banderas :cesaro

Seth has done damage severely to Ambrose before, so looking forward to seeing if Ambrose can fuck with him some more and avoid a nasty beat down by Seth and crew.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Ziggler/Cesaro/Miz triple threat at HIAC for the IC title.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Another RAW centered around Ambrose? :mark: :mark: :mark:

Goldust/Stardust will apparently move on, the Bellas drama is :lmao :lmao :lmao and I'm quite interested in how the Ziggler/Cesaro "feud" will continue.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

What are the chances that CM Punk returns? I have a feeling he'll be brought back this Fall to help keep up ratings. (Although from what I know he doesn't do much in that regard.)

I also read that Vince has started over the writing. I wonder what effect that will have, if it's true.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Ziggler/Cesaro getting there own section in the preview is a good sign. This feud, potentially with Miz and Mizdow's involvement, could easily be one of the best things on this show and any WWE show for the next few weeks so I'm looking forward to seeing where they go with that.

The sooner "Speed Force" present themselves to the tag division the better, Dusts/Usos/Wyatts matchups will get old very quickly at this rate.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

DanielBlitzkrieg said:


> *What are the chances that CM Punk returns?* I have a feeling he'll be brought back this Fall to help keep up ratings. (Although from what I know he doesn't do much in that regard.)
> 
> I also read that Vince has started over the writing. I wonder what effect that will have, if it's true.


About the same as Zack Ryder's Royal Rumble chances. This would be a great time to pull the Bad News Barrett entrance with CM Punk's music though.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Anyone else ready for RAW is Ambrose? :banderas


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Ambrose to have the focus of Raw again :mark:. Cesaro/Ziggler and maybe Miz/Mizdow. The I.C title doesn't seem nearly as Important anymore but I'm glad they're having actual feuds for the title since Miz returned. Maybe it'll regain it's status one day.


----------



## Math_Stats_Guru (Sep 23, 2014)

Summer Rae said:


> Anyone else ready for RAW is Ambrose? :banderas


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Raw is ambrose starring john cena, right?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Summer Rae said:


> Anyone else ready for RAW is Ambrose? :banderas


One of the few things I still look forward to each week on Raw. He should get a huge pop in Chicago.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh Chicago. We are gonna hear a lot of "CM PANK!!111" chants. fpalm


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

i'm expecting big Ambrose chants tonight. obviously there will be some loud CM Punk chants, and i wouldn't be surprised if Bryan got some love like he did last week when his name was mentioned in the Bellas segment. should be a fun RAW if only for the crowd.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Looking forward to that huge loud Chicago crowd. I hope they give it everything they have for Ambrose, Rollins and Cesaro.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Get ready for the CM Punk chants half the night and especially in AJ Lee's match. I can't wait to see what Ambrose will do tomorrow night.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

DanielBlitzkrieg said:


> What are the chances that CM Punk returns? I have a feeling he'll be brought back this Fall to help keep up ratings. (Although from what I know he doesn't do much in that regard.)
> 
> I also read that Vince has started over the writing. I wonder what effect that will have, if it's true.


They can't just bring back Punk if he doesn't want to come back, it doesn't matter about the ratings. WWE can't do shit.



BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Get ready for the CM Punk chants half the night and especially in AJ Lee's match. I can't wait to see what Ambrose will do tomorrow night.


Can't blame them. I'm with the crowd, I'd rather see CM Punk over AJ Lee as well. I think most people would.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Raw is Ambrose? Guess I'll have to skip again.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Not looking forward to anything on this show, really, but the Ambrose/Rollins/Authority stuff should be decent. Fuck everything else. Hopefully we get a Heyman promo.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

bellas lmao


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

Looking forward to more Ambrose/Rollins stuff. RAW IS AMBROSE!


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

LOUD Punk chants  :mark:


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

They are asking for trouble with that crowd if they have _another_ Brie and Nikki middle of the ring promo fest.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Interested in Ambrose, Ziggler, Cesaro, Dust Bros and maybe Rusev, depending on where he's going. Other than that I'll be paying more attention to Patriots/Chiefs.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Watching Ambrose and that is all.

Edit: Oh wtf I just realized it's in Chicago, I seriously will watch as much as I can just to see the GOAT crowd absolutely eat up anything and everything that the current product is offering.

Brace yourselves for Punk chants aswell.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

God i hope paige interrupts ajs match and comes out
to punks music!!! In chicago that would give her a massive pop.

Negative or positive..A pop is a pop!!!

And then just beats her ass!!!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

The Chicago crowd was embarassing the last time. Hope it won't be the same this time.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Oakue said:


> They are asking for trouble with that crowd if they have _another_ Brie and Nikki middle of the ring promo fest.


Part of me WANTS to see them shit on the promo to send a message to WWE that we DON'T CARE about the bellas feud:cuss:


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm here for Dean Ambrose
And I can also see The Authority (Seth included) and John Cena
If RAW is about them I am very happy


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Sounds like a snoozefest ...


----------



## PaigAJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Hope Ambrose holds Rollins breifcase for a while and they have a HIC match for it at the PPV.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

:zayn3 :zayn3 :zayn3 CAN'T WAIT!!!! 
Ambrose will absolutely own this RAW.

And what am I reading? It's in Chicago? :mark:
This RAW will be fucking epic.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Simply Flawless said:


> Part of me WANTS to see them shit on the promo to send a message to WWE that we DON'T CARE about the bellas feud:cuss:


And you know what will happen? They'll just double down on it and you'll get even more of it.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Patriots... Gotham... Or RAW... 

:hmm:


EDIT: Or WCW on the WWE Network :draper2

Or even Attack on Titan :draper2


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Wonder if Paul Heyman is gonna be there tonight or is he off RAW til they start building up the next Lesnar match?


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

announcing a bella in a cell match tonight is must see tv imo. crowd reaction should be funny


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

It will be intresting to see hown cena/ambrose/rollins fued plays out.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

PowerandGlory said:


> announcing a bella in a cell match tonight is must see tv imo. crowd reaction should be funny


FUCK NO!


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Rawbrose

:yes :yes


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Chicago, could you please audibly laugh when they announce a HIAC for the Bellas to win the right to their made up surname please?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> God i hope paige interrupts ajs match and comes out
> to punks music!!! In chicago that would give her a massive pop.
> 
> Negative or positive..A pop is a pop!!!
> ...


This is a good idea, and since hhh likes to troll smarks, he can ACTUALLY do it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

In for Ambrose.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

> Hulk Hogan will be in Chicago tonight and will be appearing on Raw tonight. He will likely be doing something related to the launch of the Susan G. Komen Foundation awareness campaign that will launch this week and throughout the month of October.


oh god


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

The Regent Alien. said:


> God i hope paige interrupts ajs match and comes out
> to punks music!!! In chicago that would give her a massive pop.
> 
> Negative or positive..A pop is a pop!!!
> ...


That is some fantasy booking right there. They wouldn't even do that. fpalm


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> Chicago, could you please audibly laugh when they announce a HIAC for the Bellas to win the right to their made up surname please?


I'm FUCKING HOPING they don't announce a hiac match, just thinking about it scares me.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

As per usual only gonna be tuning in for Ambrose.... Whats new, huh?!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Shitty MNF game tonight, might have no choice but to watch the full 3 hour fuckery fpalm


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chrome said:


> One of the few things I still look forward to each week on Raw. He should get a huge pop in Chicago.


Well the people of Chicago need something to cheer for after that football game yesterday...ok just had to throw out that one shot.....


Anyways RAW Is AMBROSE :mark:



Phaedra said:


> Chicago, could you please audibly laugh when they announce a HIAC for the Bellas to win the right to their made up surname please?


If a Bella HIAC match for their "made-up" surname is the (completely asinine) way the WWE is going to go, I pray that it is announced live in front of a Chicago crowd, may make it actually worth it. :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Like last week, looking forward to Ambrose, Rollins, Mizdow and Sandow60. 

AND THE RETURN OF DA BEST IN THA WORLD!


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Fucking love AmbRAWose.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Wonder what time the fake CM Punk entrance is coming on.


----------



## Austin_GOAT (Sep 20, 2014)

My thoughts on tonight's RAW:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

The only reason I'm watching tonight is for the Chicago crowd.

If they announce a Bella HIAC in front of this crowd :booka


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/515007-concern-over-cm-punk-chants-on-raw



> According to a WWE source, company officials are very concerned with CM Punk chants ruining tonight’s Raw broadcast.
> 
> Consequently, members of the WWE social media department have been told to scour Reddit, Twitter, top-liked Facebook fan pages, and assorted other forums and platforms to find out if there are any rallying plans lined up similar to the #HijackRaw movement back in March.
> 
> ...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wait, taking away signs, ok, but seriously the WWE made fans who paid for a front row ticket remove their shirts? unk2

But if the above report is true and the WWE are concerned, then hopefully they react the same way as the last Raw in Chicago and put on a great show.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Wait, taking away signs, ok, but seriously the WWE made fans who paid for a front row ticket remove their shirts? unk2


Yeah, WWE its pretty messed up nowadays. They want control everything.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Really hoping they troll the Chicago fans for a 2nd time and play punks music. surely they won't be fooled again!


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Is it too late for Cm Sandow? Hope not :mark:

Edit. Also PERFECT opportunity for BNB return! :mark: :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

just want to see a good show tonight


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Can't wait for Punk return tonight :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Fans chanting Punk at AJ are boring and disrespectful now yes we get it they want Punk bac, but he CHOSE to leave and yelling his name every week isn't gonna make him want to come back


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

Who is ready for the John Cena pink tshirt debut tonight?


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Wyatt just tweeted 'destroy the scorpion'. I don't like reading too much into these things though


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

DenGal said:


> Who is ready for the John Cena pink tshirt debut tonight?


I know its that cancer-awerenes month again but isnt that Cenas third new shirt in a month :


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Timpatriot said:


> Really hoping they troll the Chicago fans for a 2nd time and play punks music. surely they won't be fooled again!


I second the trolling part but disagree on the last part, they will for it again if wwe trolled them tonight.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

JY57 said:


> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/515007-concern-over-cm-punk-chants-on-raw


lol this company fpalm


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

CM Hunico Returns tonight.

Surely they'll let Paige do something to AJ that'll give her some good heat.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Bullydully said:


> Can't wait for Punk return tonight :mark: :mark: :mark:


:vince2


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

KakeRock said:


> Is it too late for Cm Sandow? Hope not :mark:
> 
> Edit. Also PERFECT opportunity for BNB return! :mark: :mark:


have miz come out and announce a new movie role he is starring in. use it to rip the character without saying the name. punks music hits and boom cm sandow


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

LigerJ81 said:


> CM Hunico Returns tonight.
> 
> Surely they'll let Paige do something to AJ that'll give her some good heat.


I am not sure about anything the WWE will do tonight, b/c they seem to be more worried about what the crowd will be wearing, having signs for, and chanting more so than what the quality of their show is.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

KakeRock said:


> Is it too late for Cm Sandow? Hope not :mark:
> 
> Edit. Also PERFECT opportunity for BNB return! :mark: :mark:


:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Genius comment on the Wrestlezone page:

"WWE shouldn't worry about Punk ruining their show. 
They've already done a great job so far." 

:clap


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Timpatriot said:


> Wyatt just tweeted 'destroy the scorpion'. I don't like reading too much into these things though


got any link?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WWE might actually try to have a good show tonight. They're more or less forced into trying. If they fuck up, I have no problem listening to CM Punk chants the majority of the night. Until this company learns how fucking stupid they are, I want the crowd to be merciless.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Genius comment on the Wrestlezone page:
> 
> "WWE shouldn't worry about Punk ruining their show.
> They've already done a great job so far."
> ...


:maury


----------



## Austin_GOAT (Sep 20, 2014)

> - WWE Hall of Famers Hulk Hogan and Jimmy Hart have flown in to Chicago and will be on tonight’s episode of RAW.


http://dailywrestlingnews.com/wwe-hall-famers-appearing-raw-tonight/


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Bella segment will have a hard night at Chicago, hope for them they'll stay backstage...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Chicago crowd is so fucking annoying. Hopefully it doesn't ruin RAW, but I have a feeling these inconsiderate douches will bury everyone on the roster for their precious Punk who walked out. Pathetic. 

I know they paid for their ticket, yadda yadda, they can chant whatever they want, but it doesn't make it any less inconsiderate and rude as fuck.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Brye said:


> WWE might actually try to have a good show tonight. They're more or less forced into trying. If they fuck up, I have no problem listening to CM Punk chants the majority of the night. Until this company learns how fucking stupid they are, I want the crowd to be merciless.


I don't think so, back in march punk's walkout was a hot topic and the fans online had petitions to hijack the show, so wwe had no other choice but give us a great show.

FF now cm punk chants rarely show up these days and there are no plans of hijacking the show so I doubt wwe will put much effort into the show this time around.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Darkness is here said:


> I don't think so, back in march punk's walkout was a hot topic and the fans online had petitions to hijack the show, so wwe had no other choice but give us a great show.
> 
> FF now cm punk chants rarely show up these days and there are no plans of hijacking the show so I doubt wwe will put much effort into the show this time around.


That's true, the chants won't be as loud or frequent. Bellas segment will get a big one unless they really manage to impress.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Darkness is here said:


> Timpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Wyatt just tweeted 'destroy the scorpion'. I don't like reading too much into these things though
> ...


https://twitter.com/WWEBrayWyatt/status/516666425860452352


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> *Chicago crowd is so fucking annoying. Hopefully it doesn't ruin RAW, but I have a feeling these inconsiderate douches will bury everyone on the roster for their precious Punk who walked out. Pathetic.*
> 
> I know they paid for their ticket, yadda yadda, they can chant whatever they want, but it doesn't make it any less inconsiderate and rude as fuck.


This is what I fear the most, they will probably bury the whole show with random chants.


----------



## Austin_GOAT (Sep 20, 2014)

Darkness is here said:


> This is what I fear the most, they will probably bury the whole show with random chants.


They won't bury anything that's entertaining. They will love every Ambrose segment. Come to think of it, that's the only entertaining thing about RAW right now, so perhaps they will indeed shit on the rest of the show.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Brye said:


> That's true, the chants won't be as loud or frequent. *Bellas segment will get a big one unless they really manage to impress.*


I hope they fucking do get those chants.
I wish if they could chant ''DEM THOSE TITIES'' at nikki :lol



Timpatriot said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/WWEBrayWyatt/status/516666425860452352


Does that mean.....:vince2
btw thanks for the link.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to whatever Ambrose does tonight, he's the most entertaining person on Raw atm. Also looking forward to Cesaro/Ziggler, it has the potential to be a good feud.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Darkness is here said:


> Does that mean.....:vince2
> btw thanks for the link.


They love getting my hopes up. I keep falling for it!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bigg Hoss said:


> *Chicago crowd is so fucking annoying. Hopefully it doesn't ruin RAW*, but I have a feeling these inconsiderate douches will bury everyone on the roster for their precious Punk who walked out. Pathetic.
> 
> I know they paid for their ticket, yadda yadda, they can chant whatever they want, but it doesn't make it any less inconsiderate and rude as fuck.


Raw ruins itself every week, anyway.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Hmm, are The Authority going to have Ambrose 'arrested' tonight? lol. yes please lol. 

Also someone on twitter is begin for Ambrose and Rollins to recreate the Booker T/ SCSA supermarket segment ... would love this to happen, not tonight, but sometime please WWE. There is not enough of stuff happening outside of the arena's anymore. Is it cause it's not PG?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Brye said:


> That's true, the chants won't be as loud or frequent. Bellas segment will get a big one unless they really manage to impress.


So The Bellas will get CM Punk or worse chants during their segment you're saying :draper2


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

RAW should be good tonight, just for the simple fact it's from Chicago, and I always love the Chicago crowd!

Looking forward to more Ambrose/Rollins/Authority stuff, and hoping they keep Cena far away from it as possible. I know we're most likely going to get Ambrose vs. Cena at Hell In A Cell, or Rollins vs. Cena, so whatever. 

Also looking forward to the Ziggler/Miz fued continuing. I've been enjoying this fued so far. 

The Bellas stuff, meh.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Raw ruins itself every week, anyway.


Shitty crowds make it worse, tbh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Shitty crowds make it worse, tbh.


Not to me. If anything, a crowd like that could make the show somewhat entertaining, which is a rarity for WWE these days.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Is Heyman at least there this week?


----------



## Austin_GOAT (Sep 20, 2014)

For fuck's sake. Chicago isn't a shitty crowd. It's one of the most knowledgeable wrestling cities WWE goes to. They will shit on segments that deserve to be shit on. And I fucking hate CM Punk, but a lot 
of crowds have chanted his name - you can't blame that on Chicago.

You're just bitter because you know a knowledgeable crowd won't give Swagger a very good reaction. A cheap generic patriotic face gimmick won't work on them.

Other than Ambrose, the crowd will be the best part of the show.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to the Chicago crowd tonight, a good crowd always makes the show better.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Austin_GOAT said:


> For fuck's sake. Chicago isn't a shitty crowd. It's one of the most knowledgeable wrestling cities WWE goes to. They will shit on segments that deserve to be shit on. And I fucking hate CM Punk, but a lot
> of crowds have chanted his name - you can't blame that on Chicago.
> 
> You're just bitter because you know a knowledgeable crowd won't give Swagger a very good reaction. A cheap generic patriotic face gimmick won't work on them.
> ...


Its the 2 reasons I am watching Raw tonight, Ambrose and the Crowd


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Not to me. If anything, a crowd like that could make the show somewhat entertaining, which is a rarity for WWE these days.


I mean, I find there's a difference between an entertaining crowd and an obnoxious, annoying crowd. Chicago has been entertaining in the past, but blaring "CM Punk" is played out and ceases to be entertaining after the first hour. I don't think we can expect anything beyond this particular crowd, so I'm not looking forward to it.



Austin_GOAT said:


> For fuck's sake. Chicago isn't a shitty crowd. It's one of the most knowledgeable wrestling cities WWE goes to. They will shit on segments that deserve to be shit on. And I fucking hate CM Punk, but a lot
> of crowds have chanted his name - you can't blame that on Chicago.
> 
> You're just bitter because you know a knowledgeable crowd won't give Swagger a very good reaction. A cheap generic patriotic face gimmick won't work on them.
> ...


Who the fuck was talking about Swagger? fpalm


----------



## Austin_GOAT (Sep 20, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Its the 2 reasons I am watching Raw tonight, Ambrose and the Crowd


Well, nothing will be enough for me to miss a Patriots game. But when I do watch it later on, I am certain those two things will be the highlights of the show.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I forgot they were in Chicago tonite. I'll watch for the Punk chants.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Ambrose is gonna be BIG tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bigg Hoss said:


> I mean, I find there's a difference between an entertaining crowd and an obnoxious, annoying crowd. Chicago has been entertaining in the past, but blaring "CM Punk" is played out and ceases to be entertaining after the first hour. I don't think we can expect anything beyond this particular crowd, so I'm not looking forward to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck was talking about Swagger? fpalm


To me, anything is better than a crowd like last weeks where there barely any response for anyone or anything. I mean, it's kind of understandable considering how little effort WWE puts in to it's product, but still. You're at a show, show some kind of life while you are there, geez.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chicago and Ambrose. This is going to be some good shit. He got a monster pop last time, but this week it's gonna' be even bigger.


----------



## Austin_GOAT (Sep 20, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Who the fuck was talking about Swagger? fpalm


We all know that's the real reason you dislike the crowd already.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Austin_GOAT said:


> We all know that's the real reason you dislike the crowd already.


lol I'm under the impression that's not the reason at all. But nothing like baseless accusations.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Chicago and Ambrose. This is going to be some good shit. He got a monster pop last time, but this week it's gonna' be even bigger.


Yeah that is true he did get a monster pop last time they were at Chicago. I can expect this Raw in Chicago to also be a bigger pop for Ambrose.


----------



## Austin_GOAT (Sep 20, 2014)

Brye said:


> lol I'm under the impression that's not the reason at all. But nothing like baseless accusations.


You're also under the impression that it's a good idea to cheer for a perennial loser like the Carolina Panthers.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Yeah that is true he did get a monster pop last time they were at Chicago. I can expect this Raw in Chicago to also be a bigger pop for Ambrose.


It'll be way bigger, he's on a fucking roll and doing amazing as a face.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Austin_GOAT said:


> You're also under the impression that it's a good idea to cheer for a perennial loser like the Carolina Panthers.


Not taking the bait. (Y)


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Austin_GOAT said:


> You're also under the impression that it's a good idea to cheer for a perennial loser like the Carolina Panthers.












EDIT: Dang, Brye rose above the trollbait :cena3


----------



## Austin_GOAT (Sep 20, 2014)

Brye said:


> Not taking the bait. (Y)


You're in the city of champions with a football team quarterbacked by the GOAT and you're cheering for Cam and the Panthers. The fuck's that about? I refuse to believe that you're being serious.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Brock said:


> Is Heyman at least there this week?


Don't know, but I doubt he will be there as brock isn't gonna wrestle at hiac.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

I don't have a problem with Smarky crowds... they paid they cheering who the heel they want. 

I have a problem when i will have to deal with fans chanting the name of a guy who's not even here during THREE hours


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Darkness is here said:


> Don't know, but I doubt he will be there as brock isn't gonna wrestle at hiac.


Well i was hoping he would address the events of NOC, like he should have done last week TBH.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Austin_GOAT said:


> You're also under the impression that it's a good idea to cheer for a perennial loser like the Carolina Panthers.


:vince2


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> To me, anything is better than a crowd like last weeks where there barely any response for anyone or anything. I mean, it's kind of understandable considering how little effort WWE puts in to it's product, but still. You're at a show, show some kind of life while you are there, geez.


I didn't mind the crowd for the first hour, but they were basically dead after that.

I'd honestly sometimes prefer a quieter crowd to a distracting one. :draper2 Really depends, though.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> It'll be way bigger, he's on a fucking roll and doing amazing as a face.


Yup and I also expect Cena to be heavily booed tonight as well. Expect Rusev to be booed as always.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

BornBad said:


> I don't have a problem with Smarky crowds... they paid they cheering who the heel they want.
> 
> I have a problem when i will have to deal with fans chanting the name of a guy who's not even here during THREE hours


I also have a problem with that as well. The fans that continue to chant a guy that is not even here anymore either can't accept that he is gone, chant his name to make him comeback or are just plain a sheep. ornstache


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

BornBad said:


> I don't have a problem with Smarky crowds... they paid they cheering who the heel they want.
> 
> I have a problem when i will have to deal with fans chanting the name of a guy who's not even here during THREE hours


I don't habve a problem with smarky crowds either, they are loud and lively but their habit of runing everything not invlolving iwc darlings is pathetic.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Hostile Chicago crowd and Ambrose, that might be enough to get me to watch some bits of the show tomorrow.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Austin_GOAT said:


> You're in the city of champions with a football team quarterbacked by the GOAT and you're cheering for Cam and the Panthers. The fuck's that about? I refuse to believe that you're being serious.


Tell me about it, I feel like getting Brye kicked out of Boston :brady4


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sith Rollins said:


> Tell me about it, I feel like getting Brye kicked out of Boston :brady4


If the kick you out Brye, plenty of room for you in Titletown, USA (Green Bay, WI)


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Brock said:


> Well i was hoping he would address the events of NOC, like he should have done last week TBH.


well.....you never know, they may suddenly think that they want to do cena/lesnar hiac match and there you have it.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

How many times will Cena say these things tonight?

"Whether you love me or hate me...."

"Jack"


"Susan G Komen"

??


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

1
5
9


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Chicago? Oh, nice.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Sith Rollins said:


> Tell me about it, I feel like getting Brye kicked out of Boston :brady4


Notice that he's humbled now. Wouldn't want the same to happen to you. :side:

Edit: Coming from the Heat fan. :side::argh:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Brye said:


> Notice that he's humbled now. Wouldn't want the same to happen to you. :side:
> 
> Edit: Coming from the Heat fan. :side::argh:


Damn, that was his last username that wasn't humbled, Shit I guess that means he will now need a 5th username :lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Brye said:


> Notice that he's humbled now. Wouldn't want the same to happen to you. :side:
> 
> Edit: Coming from the Heat fan. :side::argh:


He's humbled for a reason, he'll be back for you though. 

I like the Bruins, Sox and the Pats. 3/4 is alright. Denver Nuggets and Panthers :kobe7


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Sith Rollins said:


> He's humbled for a reason, he'll be back for you though.
> 
> I like the Bruins, Sox and the Pats. 3/4 is alright. Denver Nuggets and Panthers :kobe7


Hey now, Bruins are cool. So close enough.

And there's always the Revs too. :side:

(Jermaine Jones tho. I may or may not only know that because I go to bars at Patriot Place a lot.)


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

I haven't read the whole thread so apologies if this has been brought up, but can anyone else see a situation where the main event is announced Rollins, Orton, Kane vs Cena, Ambrose and a partner of their choosing. 

Of course we're in Chicago and with Stephanie's comments earlier I think it would be a pretty funny way to troll the audience until the ME and it turns out their partner is someone like Big Show.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Brye said:


> Notice that he's humbled now. Wouldn't want the same to happen to you. :side:
> 
> Edit: Coming from the Heat fan. :side::argh:


I wonder who did that :hmm:


----------



## SaltyKernels (Jan 14, 2014)

They'll chant CM Punk until their faces turn blue.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

This is the first Raw i'll watch live in more than a month. If it's terrible, it'll also the last Raw I watch live for a very long time.

Put up or shut up, WWE.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Darkness is here said:


> I wonder who did that :hmm:


Brye made a phone call. :side:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

AyrshireBlue said:


> I haven't read the whole thread so apologies if this has been brought up, but can anyone else see a situation where the main event is announced Rollins, Orton, Kane vs Cena, Ambrose and a partner of their choosing.
> 
> Of course we're in Chicago and with Stephanie's comments earlier I think it would be a pretty funny way to troll the audience until the ME and it turns out their partner is someone like Big Show.


or Rey :ti


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Ambrose and Rollins are on the show. That's enough for me.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Just found out they're in Chicago tonight.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Hibs won 3-1 against Rangers tonight at Ibrox and Raw is in Chicago tonight!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

If WWE plans on putting out a shit show again, the least they can do is give us 20 minutes of Cesaro and Ziggler for the IC Title.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> Hibs won 3-1 against Rangers tonight at Ibrox and Raw is in Chicago tonight!


Great result for you guys. As a Celtic fan, I enjoyed it as well.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Great result for you guys. As a Celtic fan, I enjoyed it as well.


I'm still fucking speechless mate. 

Raw should be good tonight too!

What a great day.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

"CM PUNK!" "CM PUNK!"


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

One hour to go huh? Can't wait Chicago is always a great crowd, even if they were kind of shit the last time Raw was there.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Also expecting Henry to turn heel on Big Show tonight, but to the Chicago crowd, that'll probably be cheered.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> I'm still fucking speechless mate.
> 
> Raw should be good tonight too!
> 
> What a great day.


What a result for the Hibees mate. Hopefully now you lot can kick on and get up the league table.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

RatedR10 said:


> If WWE plans on putting out a shit show again, the least they can do is give us 20 minutes of Cesaro and Ziggler for the IC Title.


That would be great :mark:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I wonder who tonight will be blessed with the honour of actually mentioning "CM Punk". It was Heyman & Brock on the 3/3 RAW, Steph at payback.

I'm saying Seth Rollins is going to say his name and the crowd will shut up.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> I wonder who tonight will be blessed with the honour of actually mentioning "CM Punk". It was Heyman & Brock on the 3/3 RAW, Steph at payback.
> 
> I'm saying Seth Rollins is going to say his name and the crowd will shut up.


Maybe for that segment. If it's a shit show, the chant will definitely start up again.

The sad thing is that I have a feeling they're still writing the show because they have no idea what they want to do tonight either.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

there can't possibly really be a fucking Bell in a Cell match?!?!?!?!


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

RatedR10 said:


> Also expecting Henry to turn heel on Big Show tonight, but to the Chicago crowd, that'll probably be cheered.


Now that would be something random.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Just found out they're in Chicago tonight.


You damn right tonight is going to be good. I will get a lot of kicks and entertainment tonight. :banderas


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Raw in Chicago tonight and Brooklyn next week. Nice:dance


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Watching this Simpsons Family Guy crossover from last night makes me imagine if TNA and WWE ever did a crossover of some sort to try and bring a little life back into wrestling...I know it's nearly impossible though...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> What a result for the Hibees mate. Hopefully now you lot can kick on and get up the league table.


I expected us to get humped in honest. But what a performance tonight. Only Hibs can do that to you.

Anyway:

CM PUNK!!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Let's see if I can get longer than the first hour this week


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler vs Cesaro vs Miz confirmed for tonight.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Kinda sad when the _biggest_ thing to look forward to is the crowd reaction and not any certain storylines or wrestlers. Last I checked Payback was in this place and the show was not that good. And that was with stars like HHH and Batista wrestling in the main event and Bryan on the show.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Seems like more people are excited for the crowd rather than the actual product that'll be on tonight :duck


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Great Hogan is on today. Woopdie doo. and Ughh the crowed is going to be so annoying with the punk chants tonight. Lets hope HHH rips the crowed a new one


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Looking forward to a hopefully good crowd. Predicting a shitty show.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Sith Rollins said:


> Seems like more people are excited for the crowd rather than the actual product that'll be on tonight :duck


..Well with no Lesnar, Punk or Bryan and probably no Wyatt can you blame them?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

unk2


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

@ stone hot
I also hope we get a trolling promo from hhh.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Apparently WWE has teased a Cesaro/Ziggler IC Championship rematch due to the result that happened on SD! I just hope Cesaro wins it tonight.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> ..Well with no Lesnar, Punk or Bryan and probably no Wyatt can you blame them?


They bought tickets knowing full well that Lesnar, Bryan and Punk wouldn't be there though. And well if they were buying tickets just to see Wyatt, well they were always gonna be disappointed.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Sazer Ramon said:


> there can't possibly really be a fucking Bell in a Cell match?!?!?!?!


It's bella in a cell match actually.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Erik. said:


> They bought tickets knowing full well that Lesnar, Bryan and Punk wouldn't be there though. And well if they were buying tickets just to see Wyatt, well they were always gonna be disappointed.


Well they will be in full voice for Ziggler, Cesaro and Ambrose also.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Darkness is here said:


> It's bella in a cell match actually.


That's actually happening? infinite facepalms


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

So - an IWC trolling promo from Trips? :jpl


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

WWE said:


> Dolph Ziggler vs Cesaro vs Miz confirmed for tonight.


That's great.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

MY BODY IS READY. :ambrose :rollins


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

MTVDTH said:


> That's actually happening? infinite facepalms


No no it's a good thing, it'll just be hilarious when the fans chant loudly for something else.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> Well they will be in full voice for Ziggler, Cesaro and Ambrose also.


And they will be on the show. I just hope they give Ambrose a thunderous reception, let the company know he is the guy they want.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm pumped to hear the ridiculously massive pop Ambrose is sure to get from good ol smarky Chicago


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

MTVDTH said:


> That's actually happening? infinite facepalms


Not official right now......but I've feeling it will be official in a few hours....UGH!


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Mark Henry vs Bo tonight :|


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm sooo looking forward to Ziggler/Cesaro/Miz triple threat! Hopefully it's an IC Championship match.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Cesaro, ziggler, ambrose, rollins everyone will get great pop.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

So Stephanie McMahon was on my morning news today and when asked about CM Punk she said "CM Punk is an outrageous character" and then moved on to the next thing.

Looking forward to being blinded with pink today.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Bo Dallas retiring Mark Henry would be epic.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Henry/bo should be good.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Uh-oh, Dallas going in the Hall of Pain.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm thinking this will be a great RAW. They're worried about Punk chants, and the last chicago RAW was the one where they had the Usos win the tag belts wasn't it? I'm thinking they might have something special for a 'smark' favorite tonight to satiate the masses. Maybe Cesaro winning the IC title?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

So Booker would ditch his wife for Lana.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Who's ready for some fuckery :vince


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I wonder whats planned tonight for HALF-TIME :cena5


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/29/14*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> I'm thinking this will be a great RAW. They're worried about Punk chants, and the last chicago RAW was the one where they had the Usos win the tag belts wasn't it? I'm thinking they might have something special for a 'smark' favorite tonight to satiate the masses. Maybe Cesaro winning the IC title?



I don't know, Cesaro winning the IC title would be loved by the smarks, but Ziggler losing it would not be

Almost time for Monday Night Fuckery


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

5 Minutes :mark:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

What the hell is Hogan there for tonight? To address CM Punk chants?

"YOU KNOW SOMETHING BROTHER, YOU CAN RELIVE ALL THE GREAT CM PUNK MOMENTS... ON THE WWE NETWORK FOR JUST $9.99 BROTHER!" :hogan2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> I don't know, Cesaro winning the IC title would be loved by the smarks, but Ziggler losing it would not be
> 
> Almost time for Monday Night Fuckery


yes it is


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Cesaro vs Miz vs Ziggler for the IC Championship shall be interesting tonight.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Just a few mins.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Not really sure what to expect... just trying not to get too cynical before it starts. Usually by the end I end up much lower than when I started anyway.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

I don't care what the haters say; Adam Rose's bunny is funny as shit.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Would be pretty surprised if Cesaro wins the IC title tonight


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

That time of the week :cornette


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Here we go.

:mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

KINGPIN said:


> I don't care what the haters say; Adam Rose's bunny is funny as shit.


Agreed totally! Twitter and everything!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

FUcking NCIS drags on again


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Fuckery starts......NOW.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DoubtGin said:


>


The only acceptable ending has to be Henry ripping out Bo's spine.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Here we go


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

RatedR10 said:


> What the hell is Hogan there for tonight? To address CM Punk chants?
> 
> "YOU KNOW SOMETHING BROTHER, YOU CAN RELIVE ALL THE GREAT CM PUNK MOMENTS... ON THE WWE NETWORK FOR JUST $9.99 BROTHER!" :hogan2


:vince2


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

KINGPIN said:


> I don't care what the haters say; Adam Rose's bunny is funny as shit.


Don't know about that...but it's certainly more over


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here we go :hogan2


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

They will totally go for the "winner faces Rollins" shtick


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Evolution of a Predator sounds like an MSNBC special.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> The only acceptable ending has to be Henry ripping out Bo's spine.


FATALITY


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RAW in Chicago. Should be a hot crowd.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Nothing like a replay from last weeks show that everyone has seen 1000 times to get you hyped for tonight's show unk2


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

MTVDTH said:


> Evolution of a Predator sounds like an MSNBC special.


It does actually.


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Let the fuckery commence.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

They couldn't even make blue wristbands and a blue hat for Cena. :ti


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao That kid


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just give me Ambrose in the first hour so I can fuck off. I have time for 3 hours of fuckery tonight.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

LUNATIC FRINGE MYGULL :jbl


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why is Cena even in this storyline


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Here we go.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

TJC93 said:


> Why is Cena even in this storyline


Because sporky Borky is taking the month off. #Champion


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

DAT song :banderas


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Why is Cena even in this storyline


So he can leech off of Ambrose's cheers.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Cheesy ass intro, and music.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I love Rollins sell whenever Ambrose does that rebound lariat.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BAWSE!*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

KINGPIN said:


> They couldn't even make blue wristbands and a blue hat for Cena. :ti


:lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Behold the King :HHH2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

HHH and Steph about to troll the hell out of this Chicago crowd.
YAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

It's him!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hahaha yes the Authority starting raw to rip the crowd a new one


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/29/14*

The authority starting Raw, very original and cutting edge

Let the trolling commence :hhh2 :steph


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

here we go !!!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

WHERE R DA PUNK CHANTS?!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh my gosh someone has a Russian flag w/ Putin on it lol.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It's not a Raw until Trips cuts a fifteen min. promo.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ambrose is going to win the briefcase in HIAC isn't he, good way of getting the briefcase off Rollins without burying + setting them up for a future title feud


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

AUTHORITY :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Time for the troll session to begin!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Trolling time.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Trips is going to epic troll CM Punk during this promo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> I love Rollins sell whenever Ambrose does that rebound lariat.


Best seller in the company today.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

still acting like stealing belts/briefcases mean anything in 2014


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:mark: H and Steph!! Lets get a CM Punk trolling segment RIGHT NOW.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Dat heat. Great to see a crowd booing the heels so loud


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So lets see what they do for Hell in a Cell...


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

I remember when Stephanie was hot. Not so much anymore.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> It's not a Raw until Trips cuts a fifteen min. promo.


Over CM PUNK chants no doubt


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

These recaps of the last RAW shown at the beginning are nothing more than filler. I'm noticing too much of this, this wasn't done all the time back in the Attitude Era, but its like now they overuse it as a crutch to try make the previous week RAW seem like it was something to see when it in fact was just boring.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

They finally made an Authority Titantron.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> HHH and Steph about to troll the hell out of this Chicago crowd.
> YAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


YAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bow down to the king! :hhh2


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

FUCK YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSS!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

steph's titties. NOMNOM


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Man this originality.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why would they ruin such a great storyline by putting Cena in it? Fuck.


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

They might try topush Arose heavy tonight to appease the internet fans. Let me be clear though, Ambrose might be over with the smark marks, but he's not a guy that's ever going to draw money.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

STEPH :trips5


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Ready for the fuckery.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Steph looking so gooood!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

No Rollins to start out?

:shitstorm


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

YAS PUNK CHANTS!!!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

They're actually doing it fpalm

YES STEPH HAHAHA


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

And muted.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Punk chant #1


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

and here we go :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao CM Punk chants already


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

You can support cancer charities without fucking shoving it down everyone's throat.


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

oh shit.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

quitters!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Get'em Steph :steph


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

:lol


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:mark: Steph going in!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That fucking smirk.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

LMAOOO


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

MANIC_ said:


> I remember when Stephanie was hot. Not so much anymore.


Gotta disagree with you there, bud.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Steph throwing the first punch


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Now.....just wait for it :trips


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Shovel season :maury


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LMAO, CM Punk fans HBO


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh here we go.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Steph :mark: owning Chicago.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Steph burying CM Punk


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Dat shot towards Punk lmao


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

OHHHHHHHHH HERE WE GO


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

oh boy


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Them CM Punk chants gonna be loud tonight


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

fuuuuckkkklol


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Steph with that BURN! She was prepared for that one.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

aww shit


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Please tear this annoying ass crowd apart.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

this show is gonna suck


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Stephanie owning CM Punk tonight.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

These people are quitters themselves. They'd rather quit than... than... they'd quit.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Steph with that pipebomb :ti


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Addressing the CM Punk chants? That's interesting... :hmm:


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Steph burying the crowd :lmao


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Well they finally went there. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Steph :lol


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh no I am not about to watch 3 hours of Punk bashing. Im out


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:LOL


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Bravo Steph, Bravo!


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

CM Sandow appearance would be gold right now.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao my troll queen


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Loads of 'SAWFT' signs, Enzo's over already.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

You go Steph.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

HHH hasn't even spoke yet and the crowd has been murdered


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Steph handled that like a damn boss.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

those Punk chants got pretty loud


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Starting off with the most over guy not in the company unk8


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Please WWE, CM Sandow tonight!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Steph great at stopping the CM PUNK chants fast ha ha ha


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Crowd silenced :ti


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

:lmao
you are goat hhh.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Paul Heyman gonna troll too


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

This could is great

That pop for Heyman


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh yes. The GOAT.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

YAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

RAW IS BREAST CANCER. 

Steph should flash us for breast cancer awareness. :trips5


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

they think the MITB briefcase = the strap

what lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Heyman!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Damn, Steph went in balls deep on the crowd.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Heyman out early to GOAT on the mic


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Heyman!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

An empty briefcase is the symbol of the business? 

I thought it was $9.99


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Paul Heyman!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> You can support cancer charities without fucking shoving it down everyone's throat.


they've branched out to supporting abortion now as well


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

:heyman


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

MY name is Paul Heyman....


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Heyman's here!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ahhhh, here comes da rap god.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

He interrupted the Authority. Shit's gettin real.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

witchblade000 said:


> Please WWE, CM Sandow tonight!


That would be awesome if his music hit and it was CM Sandow lmao


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Heyman's here! :mark:


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> RAW IS BREAST CANCER.
> 
> Steph should flash us for breast cancer awareness. :trips5


All the divas should


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh! Steph
:lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Look who's herrrrre!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Crowd chants for Punk*

*Trips and Nipple H immediately bring up the notion of quitters*

*Crowd is effectively put in their place*

:trips2 :steph


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Rollins/Lesnar


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Heyman. :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:brock gonna beat up Seth tonight :maury


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I feel disrespected from Brock Lesnar he can't show up to RAW every week


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time for some Blood, Urine, and Vomit :brock


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That Cabana sign...


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Just seen a Colt Cabana cutout :lmao


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Ha Colt Cabana face!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

It's him!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> they think the MITB briefcase = the strap
> 
> what lol


They setting up the main event at Hell in a Cell , Could be a Cell match for the briefcase


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

COLT CABANA SIGN LOL


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

COLT CABANA SIGHTING


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao at the HUGE Colt Cabana face cutout in the first row.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dat giant cutout of Colt Cabana's head. :lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

CM Sandow. I'm all in.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Colt Cabana face :lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Just get to the point, Heyman.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Colt Cabana getting some great screen time on this segment.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh no, Steph just cut Heyman off.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Rollins vs Lesnar :mark:


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Ambrose is Heyman's newest client


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice lil pop for rollins.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

The crowd popped expecting Punk hahahahahaha :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

WE WANT DEAN FUCKING AMBROSE!!!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Who is paul Heyman's client? I never see him on tv.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Aww man!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

CM Punk 2.0


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Dat pop for Rollins!! :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lesnar/Rollins???

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Or Colt Sandow


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Here we go.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao Steph thinks :brock2 is scared of her


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They thought it was Ambrose for a second :ti


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

This is going to end up as a triple threat Seth Rollins on a pole match at Hell in a Cell.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

I love this theme song


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

seth makin' bitches wet in that suit


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lol Seth looks like such a douche with that blonde patch of hair


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

I though wwe didn't allowed anything colt related.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Brock Lesnar to come out and F-5 everyone besides Steph. He proceeds to ask Paul if a three way is in the books :brock


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

MISTER FUNNY IN THE BANK :rollins


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

dat suit tho


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

god he has bad music


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

K sorry I'm not in the loop... who the hell is Colt Cabana and why are his signs prohibited?


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

You Sold Out! :lmao


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

waiting for the Leech to join in and get booed out of the building


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Crowd is lively :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Amber B said:


> They thought it was Ambrose for a second :ti



The slow change from cheers to boos was hilarious


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

grab a straw because you suck sign :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

NO FLEX ZONE SIGN


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:maury Huge Cabana face


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

MANIC_ said:


> K sorry I'm not in the loop... who the hell is Colt Cabana and why are his signs prohibited?



Punks bestfriend


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

So he cashed in but didn't :aries2
Get rid of that MITB teasing shit


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lol that sign got confiscated hahah


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

I think they might be screwing with the audio from the crowd. The "you sold out" chants got really loud in a split second.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

NO FLEX ZONE


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Seth has gotten much better on the mic.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Amen Seth


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

Seth Rollins is now an IWC God after that statement.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Are they setting up Rollins/Lesnar?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol cheers for :cena3 never winning the title again


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Did Seth get taller :lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

You're right Rollins.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

YAS PUNK CHANTS YAS


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:LOL


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

That pop for "nobody wants to see John Cena be champion again" :banderas


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Rollins being honest here. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins/Lesnar, please.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Think Rollins is a bit scared of Lesnar

Let's see if he can bury these chants


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Shouldn't have said "The Best"


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Rollins may get in trouble soon.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Meanwhile at Brooks Residence…..


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

unk2


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

The best, you say? unk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> So he cashed in but didn't :aries2
> Get rid of that MITB teasing shit


The ref never called for the bell to start the match, so it doenst count


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Seth fucked up


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Ah the chants


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Y'know what? I hope WWE just refuses to go to Chicago for like a good year and a half.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't see any punk signs. were they banned tonight?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ROLLINS CAN BARELY SPEAK

THAT CM PUNK PRESSURE


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

unk8

I must say, I'm excited for a Lesnar/Rollins match up if it ever happens.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Its never gonna end. I wonder if AJ is gonna even appear tonight?


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Rollins is good on the mic, very natural 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Get the fuck over it, Chicago.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Rollins making Triple H look like a vanilla midget tonight.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

MANIC_ said:


> K sorry I'm not in the loop... who the hell is Colt Cabana and why are his signs prohibited?


Cm Punk's closest friend. They were ROH tag champs, and Punk got him a job in wwe that didn't work out. He's almost as loved as punk is in Chicago.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Again? :eyeroll


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lol wtf


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

My god a Rollins/Lesnar match would be off the charts :banderas


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Rollins legit looked disgruntled they started chanting Punk's name after he said the best man line or whatever...


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Y'know what? I hope WWE just refuses to go to Chicago for like a good year and a half.


Why watch if you're just going to cry about the crowd?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

This shit feels awkward as fuck


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Y'know what? I hope WWE just refuses to go to Chicago for like a good year and a half.


This x1000. But it's good money for the E so they'll always be back.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Trips is such a fucking lame sometimes :maury


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

TRIPLE H H H IS GUNA GET A HIS ARM BROEKEN


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Rollins/lesnar


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

What did Heyman and Triple H even talk about?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

MANIC_ said:


> K sorry I'm not in the loop... who the hell is Colt Cabana and why are his signs prohibited?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that was.........yeah.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Y'know what? I hope WWE just refuses to go to Chicago for like a good year and a half.


good luck with that. the area is full that is all they care about


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

chosequin said:


> Meanwhile at Brooks Residence…..


He plays the Wii? Well damn, that keeps me on board as a CM Punk Guy. bama


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I don't think so, I saw at least one or two people with Punk shirts on.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Y'know what? I hope WWE just refuses to go to Chicago for like a good year and a half.


Admit it, you'd change your tune if they chanted for Swagger. :


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

I bet he rips the contract up


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

RAW is taking a nose dive.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Damn, Rollins is awful on the mic.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm laughing because this shits fucking retarded Seth


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Rollins vs Lesnar officially closed now.

Can they please do Orton vs Brock now? At least tease a face turn for Randal.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The fuck else does Rollins have in that briefcase? That was just a weird statement.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Can't say he hasn't greatly improved on the mic though


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rollins is money

Reigns getting the mega push fpalm


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

TITTY MASTER IN DA HOUSE!!!


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose was like *"SAAAAAAAATH!"*


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Seeeeeeeeeeeeth! Looking for this?!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

skyman101 said:


> Damn, Rollins is awful on the mic.



The complete opposite tbh.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Ambrose. Yes.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is that a Samari next to Ambrose lol


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Welp... I was hoping for something hotter before I turned to football. See you guys at half time.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ambrose showed up just in time or the crowd was about to go off again :lol


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/29/14*

Sew your eyeballs shut? Wtf? You mean eyeLIDS? :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

FIND AMBROSE!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Ambrose is going to toss that briefcase into the Chicago River, or the Calumet River.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Hot opening for RAW so far and Ambrose is GOAT


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

FUCK OFF CENA


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuck YOU.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

No way that cheer for Cena was real


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Fuck everything.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I like how they teased Rollins/Lesnar. That will happen sometime down the road.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Rollins did a great job there on the mic. Not sure what everyone is complaining about.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cena on fire! Oh snap! :lol


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

more lame fuckery....


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

FUCK YOU CENA!!!

You're presence is ruining a perfectly good storyline!


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

I did wonder when the leech would arrive.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I feel like this crowd keeps popping cause they expect Punk lol.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cena. Meh.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

And here comes Golden Boy :cena2


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

lolololololololol Cena getting booraped


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

A wild Cena appears!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

How is Cena a face again?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Ambrose


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

It wouldn't be RAW without Cena shoving his big ass chin into something.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cena sucks my god. More rubbing on other's popularity.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

WTF man Seth ran quick


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Oh fuck YOU.


I know, right?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey look everyone it's Cena, here to ruin the best feud going


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

This is pathetic.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Ew. Cena.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Good Guy is Here :cena7


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Why would he throw Rollins back into the ring? 12 year veteran my ass.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This really isn't flowing all that well. And fuck off Cena... no one wants you in this feud. Christ.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:lmao I have no idea why, but Cena's introduction has me laughing.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

2 kids chanting for Cena


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Holy shit how fast did Rollins run back to HHH there?


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Seth Rollins is the next best thing!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> The fuck else does Rollins have in that briefcase? That was just a weird statement.


A. His bottle of hair dye.
B. Nude pics of Stephanie McMahon.
C. A 2 for 1 breakfast coupon for Denny's.
D. All of the above.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

FFS Cena running in to ruin everything.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:lol at Steph doing the You Can't See Me on Rollins' face after John Boy failed to catch him. :clap


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

cmiller4642 said:


> No way that cheer for Cena was real


Sounds a bit more like boos to me.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm Fuck off Cena.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Fuck off Cena you repulsive leech.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

This segment just showed how out of place Cena is in this storyline


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

can't someone get this pompous ass a new theme song at least? And yes I am taking about bitchena


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

For once I think a commercial during Cena in the ring throwing up his stupid sign was a great decision.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And people don't think Cena gets in the way of the younger guys.

:ti :ti :ti

Yeah, right.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Please just take Cena out of this. Please.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Cut to an ad break so we can't see the crowd boo the absolute shit out of Cena


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

You can't boo Cena, Chicago! He is the man that made Punk. He is nothin without Cena.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm not going to say Cena is leeching off of Rollins or Ambrose (yet).

But seriously, why do they feel the need to inject him into every hot angle they have going all the time?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Seth Rollins can grow into a fantastic heel. Love all the attention he's getting.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

:cena5


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That first segment felt a bit awkward/weird.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

TripleG said:


> FUCK YOU CENA!!!
> 
> *You're* presence is ruining a perfectly good storyline!


*Your :genius


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

when was the last time a top feud wasn't turned into Cena time?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Cena just doesn't belong on this storyline. Ambrose vs. Rollins feels so personal, this goof just doesn't fit, AT ALL.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Cena is completely ruining this rivalry.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Fuck Chicago for not booing that cunt louder too.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

KINGPIN said:


> A. His bottle of hair dye.
> 
> B. Nude pics of Stephanie McMahon.
> 
> ...



Well if the answer is B(or D) I know why Ambrose stole it then :steph


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Cena totally no sold that as well.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kind of an awkward segment on the whole.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

HEEL ONLY IN CHICAGO :cena


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Fucking fire alarm made me miss Heyman's promo!


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

guarantee cena is cutting a promo kissing the fans ass during the break


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

How can anyone take Cena seriously as a badass when he's walking around looking like a fucking billboard? It's a damn joke.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

I was enjoying that segment until Cena came and buried everything.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

SovereignVA said:


> Seth Rollins can grow into a fantastic heel. Love all the attention he's getting.


Yeah, at first I doubted it, but every day he shows how fantastic he is


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

They always bring Cena out at the end so the attention ends on him, cunts


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

lol There is just no need for Cena in that segment. He just downgrades everything he is in to the John Cena show. Please just retire.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

World's Best said:


> Sew your eyeballs shut? Wtf? You mean eyeLIDS? :ti
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's alright, since botches are what keep Botchamania alive and kicking after all.


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

can't wait to hear the defence for that cunt and how he's progressing this storyline....

He's a fucking leech accept it.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/516744028948152321


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> How can anyone take Cena seriously as a badass when he's walking around looking like a fucking billboard? It's a damn joke.



Well he wasn't wearing pink yet at least :cena7


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Make a story where the entire locker room just turns on Cena...


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Jawn Ceena !!!

Daddy he's my hero!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Feud spoiler: Cena stops Rollins cash in, wins the title back, Dean and Rollins form B.A.T.O.N. and dance on Superstars.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Cena needs to find something else to do. Segment was gold right up until he came out. Also, Rollins is really improving on the mic, he just needs to make it sound just a little more natural and he'll be great.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

First time in a VERY long time that I enjoyed the opening segment of Raw.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Everyone ITT is Eve Torres.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh hi guys


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

that was awkward

even heyman was bleh


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Fucking Cena always got to ruin everything


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Molfino said:


> I was enjoying that segment until Cena came and buried everything.


:cena5


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Make a story where the entire locker room just turns on Cena...



Yeh them at least he can bury them all at once and get it over with quicker :cena7


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Hate this month so much, every fucking year with this g komen shit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Molfino said:


> I was enjoying that segment until Cena came and buried everything.


It was awkward to begin with. Cena coming out made it worst though lol.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Bluewolf said:


> can't wait to hear the defence for that cunt and how he's progressing this storyline....
> 
> He's a fucking leech accept it.


Do people actually STILL think that he isn't a fucking leech? He's proven it over the past 2 years especially and then some...


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Cena has business in this rivalry. This could be two young guys carrying Raw on their backs in a great rivalry. Instead, they shoved Cena in for no reason


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Cena sticking his rainbow colored self where it doesn't belong.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Susan G. Komen also means 90% of your money doesn't go to women with Cancer .


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:steph


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Make a story where the entire locker room just turns on Cena...


And Cena AA's about 30 dudes at once, pulls the devil out of the hole he makes and then sends him back to hell. Cue music, end ppv.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Jamie Noble!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The new stooges.
YASSSSSSSSS


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Noble/Mercury sighting?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey Noble and Mercury


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Why did ROllins turn the other way when Cenas music played? :lol


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

oh fuck off with the susan g komen cancer racket.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

WWE said:


> Oh hi guys


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Randy and Kane look different...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jamie Noble :mark: :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/29/14*

Jamie Noble!!!!!

Joey Mercury!!!!!!!!!

The New Age Stooges


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey, it's Triple H's bitches.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Jamie Noble :mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

They're actually using Noble and Mercury as goons. :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TJQ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/516744028948152321


:lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Who are those two bouncer guys asking for sledge hammers. Ex Wrestlers?


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Noble and Mercury are basically Hunter's stooges


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Trips own version of Patterson and Briscoe :maury


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Joey Mercury and Jamie Noble playing the roles of Patterson and Brisco?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Get Cena out of this rivalry, I'd prefer Ambrose and Rollins to remain un-buried.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

That HIAC poster with Ambrose looks awesome.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

He doesn't care how but won't give them sledgehammers


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Noble asking for sledgehammer :lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Jaime Noble and Joey Mercury. :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jamie Noble....and who's the bald guy?

edit Mercury


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I hate how they have the same backstage sets. It makes it feel more fake. 

I miss when they just used the back of every stadium and actually made it feel unique and different all the time.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Can they find Joey Mercury's original nose?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Ziggler!!! :mark: And Cesaro's entrance attire gets worse and worse


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Theyre like the new stooges


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Lol Does HHH have a sledgehammer shop?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

bama


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

OMFG YES!!!

Noble and Mercury are officially stooges now!

Give these guys screen time every week, please!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

WEE WOO WEE WOO WEE WOO WEE WOO WEE WOO WEE WOO


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Noble and Mercury getting more airtime than Zack Ryder.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> Jamie Noble....and who's the bald guy?


:westbrook3


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Are Noble and Mercury the new stooges?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

If Ziggler loses, I cry.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

COME ON CESARO!!! Give this dude some gold!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Lemme pray to the good Lord above that Cesaro wins.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LKRocks said:


> Cena has business in this rivalry. This could be two young guys carrying Raw on their backs in a great rivalry. Instead, they shoved Cena in for no reason


Yeah, its stupid Cena has to hog all the top feuds.
He was just with Lesnar, let Seth and Ambose feud play out then the winner could just fast him.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Jamie Noble had lines. GOAT RAW.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Chicago is supposed to be a smark crowd but they're like...mute during Cesaro's entrance? Da fuck?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

It's time for Sandow :mark:


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

So another title change incoming? :faint:


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

IC match again. How many times can they play hot potato with this thing?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Cesaro better win the IC Championship tonight. Let's go Cesaro!!!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I miss the brand split. This Rollins vs Ambrose feud could carry a great Smackdown, that way Cena couldn't get involved.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Cesaro isn't just the King of Swing...

He is the King of "Randomly Getting Put into Title Matches that He Won't Win!"


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA Cesaro....


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Cesaro's just stumbled out of a shower.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Cesaro showing off his Tazz halloween costume ahead of time?


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Cesaro's attire :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Noble & Mercury > Patterson & Brisco

Noble & Mercury like sledgehammers while Patterson & Brisco like evening gowns SMH


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Smackdown suck so bad today, does The Rock ever pay visit and be like "I'm at The Rock's show Smackdown!"


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Got high hopes for this match, come on lads don't disappoint!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TheGMofGods said:


> Noble and Mercury getting more airtime than Zack Ryder.


Nothing wrong with that. 

Want Cesaro to win, but what does the IC title really mean.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Is it wrong that I thought Jamie Noble was Austin Aries?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Nobel?


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

IC belt getting defended left and right 
go Cesaro or Ziggles!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Cesaro can't beat Sheamus, so he just changes to the IC Title?

#WWELogic


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Wait I thought Miz was champ. Confused


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

WWE said:


> Oh hi guys


Yum


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes, yes. 

Just throw all these title matches on free TV with no build up. That'll make the titles worthwhile.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WHY IS THE CHAMP NOT COMING OUT LAST


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Ziggler should win this. He's a good IC champion


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Chicago is supposed to be a smark crowd but they're like...mute during Cesaro's entrance? Da fuck?




Theme song ruins it


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

:mark: time for a fucking awesome match.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So it's cancer month, and Ziggler's not allowed to wear pink?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> I hate how they have the same backstage sets. It makes it feel more fake.
> 
> I miss when they just used the back of every stadium and actually made it feel unique and different all the time.


That's WWE for you these days man. Watered down crap. When was the last time they did a segment on-location too? It feels like fucking forever.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

here we go a DQ finish to make it a 3 way at the PPV.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Joey Mercury and Jamie Noble playing the roles of Patterson and Brisco?


exactly what I was thinking.


and Dolph Ziggler's shirt. 


SUPPORT 
THE 
TWINS


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

The crowd is already bored as fuck.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Mizdow for The Win


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

He was the _new_ IC champion last week. Why didn't they just say "reigning"


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> So it's cancer month, and Ziggler's not allowed to wear pink?


Bingo.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Damien Mizdow is seriously the worst gimmick for him. I cannot believe they gave him that.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Great to see the IC title being defended so much. It feels much more important now than it did back when the WHC was still active


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Want to silence the Punk chants? Have Cesaro win.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Does anyone have the gif of Mizdow doing the Figure 4 on nothing. :lol


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Mizdow coming straight out form the matrix!


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Cesaro may just win it.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

This gon be goooooooooood.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Is WWE editing the crowd?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Why is this talentless dick shingle coming out last?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Not even chicago gives a fuck about miz


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Triple Threat? Nice!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Who is that guy with Damien Mizdow?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> So it's cancer month, and Ziggler's not allowed to wear pink?












Uso is wearing the same shirt Ziggler has, so I think they have a lot of variations of the Cancer T-Shirt. We'll see as the night goes on


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Chicago is supposed to be a smark crowd but they're like...mute during Cesaro's entrance? Da fuck?


They're only there to chant CM Punk unk2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Should be a pretty good match.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Chicago is supposed to be a smark crowd but they're like...mute during Cesaro's entrance? Da fuck?


Half of them probably passed out listening to that theme.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

wow damien mizdown


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

This is a cool match
IT'S ALMOST LIKE THEY CARE ABOUT THE IC BELT AGAIN

WHATS GOING ON 

EVERYONE PANIC IT'S THE END OF TIMES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Colt Cabana face :lol

"get rid" :HHH2


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I actually like this. A different match. Don't usually see Triple Threat title matches.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Ugh, so no CM Sandow?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So is Cesaro getting a push again now?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

The crowd is dead, lol.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Ziggler's gay.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Chicago is supposed to be a smark crowd but they're like...mute during Cesaro's entrance? Da fuck?


I literally have to turn my volume down for that theme man. I'm from Chicago and I love Cesaro, but fuck that theme...and honestly I'm not there because this product sucks ass right now, so I hope there are more Chicagoans like me who didn't want to go because this shit sucks lately.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao must be Breast Cancer Month, Ziggler's not wearing Pink


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why is the mix ruining this match
can he just go away already


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

good sequence


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

ACSplyt said:


> Does anyone have the gif of Mizdow doing the Figure 4 on nothing. :lol


He'll do it soon I'm sure! :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Mizdow vs the invisible man again


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

did cesaro do that with one hand?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cesaro is strong as fuck.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

SANDOW: NOT THE FACE :lmao


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

We can still have cm sandow...right?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

this match should be at HIAC


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

I'll be happy as long as Miz doesn't win.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

commercials lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> :lmao must be Breast Cancer Month, Ziggler's not wearing Pink


Only Cena can for this month

they couldn't have gone to ad during the Miz's intro


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hurry up Football is fucking starting!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I feel like the crowd will shit on Cesaro if he wins because of Dolph.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ziggler dropkicking Cesaro from behind, while he was pressing Miz, made no sense


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

good start so far


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Sandow is killing me.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Is that Oscar from the Office?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Is Orton MIA again or something?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

I can't focus on this great match right now :lmao :lmao this Mizdow fucker is just too much :lmao


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Damn mid-match commercials.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Midnight Rocker said:


> He'll do it soon I'm sure! :mark:


It better be better than last weeks!! :lmao


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Wow, cesaro is really strong.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


> Mizdow vs the invisible man again


better than any Miz match


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

I was just about to post that RAW has been airing already 26 minutes and only one commercialbreak but was too late


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:maury


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

ACSplyt said:


> Does anyone have the gif of Mizdow doing the Figure 4 on nothing. :lol













Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JohnCooley said:


> I feel like the crowd will shit on Cesaro if he wins because of Dolph.


Well he's a heel so it's not like it'd be the worst thing in the world.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Glad they are defending the intercontinental title more often. Reminds of the attitude era and wcw nitro days.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

DEM ADS!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

cesaro just did a tigerbomb :|


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Undertakerowns said:


> Glad they are defending the intercontinental title more often. Reminds of the attitude era and wcw nitro days.


INdeed


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

World's Best said:


> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:yes :yes :yes :yes :lmao


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

WTF is wrong with America? How the fuck did you make Chrisley *** a success?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/29/14*



wkc_23 said:


> :maury



:maury:duck:ti:bryanlol:HA

Vinnie Mac is in the truck all like

:Out


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Undertakerowns said:


> Glad they are defending the intercontinental title more often. Reminds of the attitude era and wcw nitro days.


Minus the prestige.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/516746381780742145


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

World's Best said:


> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


and MIzdow still does it better than the Miz


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Where's R Truth anyway?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Undertakerowns said:


> Glad they are defending the intercontinental title more often. Reminds of the attitude era and wcw nitro days.


best part is that there's actually reasons for each person to be in the match.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Come on Cesaro!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Stupid indy spots.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol at Miz missing the pin like a geek.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Minus the everything.


Fixed.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

holy shit that miz botch


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TJQ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/516746381780742145


:lmao


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> :maury


:ti


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

kariverson said:


> WTF is wrong with America? How the fuck did you make Chrisley *** a success?



Same reason Kardashian, Paris Hilton and Cena are a success. People love vapid, flamboyant goofballs.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Where's r truth?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Zigs tearing it up


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

awesome spot


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Ziggler's on it tonight.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Ziggler busting out those 1997 Super Nova spots.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> holy shit that miz botch



When Miz botches does Mizdow also botch on the outside?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> :maury


ITS COLT CABANAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That was awesome.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

jcmmnx said:


> Stupid indy spots.


:vince2 vince?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lmfao that was nice


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Mizdow is really hilarious.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Dolph is going over, means he's losing..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

everyone can do the figure 4 better than Miz


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

People say Miz has a bad figure 4?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

This is a fantastic match.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Figure Four! This is Miz's hold!" 

I just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

What a fun match


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I've honestly never seen Ziggler booked so strongly wtf. Definitely losing the title then


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Worst figure 4 ever stick to spot monkey moves Zigglerl


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This match is pretty awesome.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Michael Cole:

"FIGURE FOUR! THIS IS MIZ'S HOLD!"

:lmao Sure it is, ******.

:flair3


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

:cole "The Figure Four Leglock! Obviously a Miz trademark move!"


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Damn, is the Figure 4 hard to do?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

This is really entertaining.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is good. Ceasro/Ziggler needs 20 mins.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

FOOTDIVE!


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Please never refer the Figure-4 as "Miz's own move". It's an insult to Flair.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Great match


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

^ he ain't losing


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Holy shit Cesaro.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> When Miz botches does Mizdow also botch on the outside?


No but he changes his name to Botchdow


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Cesaro with that double stomp :banderas


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Great match.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

And Dolph wins! Yes!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> best part is that there's actually reasons for each person to be in the match.


Agreed! It should of been like that rather than degrading the IC title.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Ziggler does a better figure four than The Miz. :lol


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Well that was that. Pretty good I guess.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

YESSSSSS.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Damn. Zigs won! And a really good match!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Ziggler Kick lol


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Ziggler wins


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Awesome match 

Vince probably didn't see it though


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Fucking Awesome Ziggler retains


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Decent finish. Ceasro/Miz to be the next IC title program plz.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Enjoyable match, nothing spectacular

3.5/5


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Well at least The Miz lost. We need a Cesaro v Ziggler match though.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Ziggler looked like an absolute boss and actually retains the title. Must be bizarro world


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Not bad

:rock5


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

good match.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Damn!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

:mark: that was super enjoyable.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well hopefully this moves Miz out of the picture and we get Cesaro/Ziggler at HIAC.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

either my audio is messed up or this place is dead. cole keeps mentioning the electric crowd


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

great match would have been way better without Miz botching it up

I want to see Cesaro vs Ziggler one on one


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

Dat ziggler :ziggler


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Amazing match from start to finish. If only it were a bit longer.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ziggler was tearing it up in that match.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Good match.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mizdow is so GOLD! :maury


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Dolph wins...I just got home from the store...what I did I miss at the beginning of the show?


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Mizdow > Sandow.

Anyday.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Very good match, Ziggler has never been booked so strong!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Great match


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Awesome match! Ziggler looked strong. Miz selling like a saint, Cesaro looked good too. It should have opened up RAW tbh.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Hate to be negative but that was quite bad match ,maybe i was expecting something better..


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

That was a fun opener to watch. Mizdow's selling. :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Black man in a CM Punk body suit.... :jaydamn
have some pride, man.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:ziggler2

Super over in Chi Town. Good match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mizdow is killing me :ti


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

And Damien is copying the Miz's leg injury. Gold.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Mizdow is the best.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

A fun match


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Fun match there.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

LMAO the Cabana head just peeking over.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Mizdow's selling an invisible beatdown better than Cena sells a real one.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Super fun match that obviously continued the Cesaro-Ziggler feud.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

SCARLETT BORDEAUX SIGHTINIG


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Decent finish. Ceasro/Miz to be the next IC title program plz.


Yeah, good triple threat chemistry.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

lol Big E with 2 light bulbs.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Big E sighting

its like finding Waldo nowadays


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

KHALLIIIIII


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Gonna be a funny night :lmao


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Sweet, another on-going Ambrose storyline to go on for most of Raw. I'll get the popcorn.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

We need cesaro/ziggler ladder match for ic title :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

:lel Khali


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

dead crowd in chicago, yikes. pretty telling sign that the product is in trouble


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

DAMIEN MIZDOW IS SELLING MIZ'S LEG!! :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Can I call Khali retarded? He is just...


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Noble just got punked!

:lol


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

So that's where Big E's been this entire time. Been partying with the Exotic Express.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Just fire Khali's ass already.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

WHO IS DA UM BROSE? :khali


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

WHATS THE POINT


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Fucking Khali doesn't even know where he is


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Why is Khali stretching like he's about to have a match fpalm


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

Damn mizdow :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Khali


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/29/14*

Khali WWE's #1 door guard, 8 guys couldn't keep Ambrose in a room


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Khali warming up for his non match tonight


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So Khali's Raja Lion ass doesn't know who Dean Ambrose is?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Why is Khali even there in his ring gear? :lol


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

MTVDTH said:


> SCARLETT BORDEAUX SIGHTINIG


I noticed that too :mark:


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Khali!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

:ti


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/516748737247322112


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Jamie Noble! The ******* Messiah!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Black man in a CM Punk body suit.... :jaydamn
> have some pride, man.


Says the woman that'd be in Jeff Hardy face paint.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Was the Banana costume a total smark reference to Ambrose? lol if so, yes WWE love it. Where is Dean Ambrose? well he's fucking everywhere bitches lol


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Khali is Sloth from the Goonies


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I seriously wonder what is the point of that man Khali in 2014 :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Romangirl252 said:


> Dolph wins...I just got home from the store...what I did I miss at the beginning of the show?



CM Punk chants and Cena leeching off of Ambrose/Rollins some more


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Khali needs to go... that was pointless.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Scarlett Bordeaux! :banderas


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Really good triple threat match there. Sandow kills it again this week as Mizdow. That leg injury sell was awesome! :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

You know Vince is a master troll when he has Miz's theme get a new intro that goes "Can we please have quiet on the set?!?" even though Miz has come out to crickets for years and still does. :hayden3

Zigglypuff retains! Thank you Based Dolph! :'D

And :lmao at Damien continuing to kill it as Miz's stunt double.



TJQ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/516744028948152321


:duck


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow great way to make Khali look dumb because he can't speak English.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

All Khali does is stand around backstage while collecting a fat paycheck.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Dafuq is this?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Khali with dem top bantz


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

:lmao Sandow


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

Lol, why does Khali always stand backstage without doing anything on the show, the same thing happened on Raw b4 NOC.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hope they turn the briefcase into a Hardcore Title thing where Ambrose/Rollins keep stealing it from each other


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

shutupchico said:


> dead crowd in chicago, yikes. pretty telling sign that the product is in trouble


Or we just have an arena full of butt hurt Punk marks lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SideTableDrawer said:


> All Khali does is stand around backstage while collecting a fay paycheck.


he makes them Bank when they go to India
Im sure he doenst make that much and just the India sales alone off sets that.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

No plans yet for HALFTIME? :cena5


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Black man in a CM Punk body suit.... :jaydamn
> have some pride, man.


I thought that was cool, from a white dude lol


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

What in the hell ,everybody here liked that match?!? First time in years im watching RAW without being high ,bad idea ,never again


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> :lmao Fucking Khali doesn't even know where he is





TyAbbotSucks said:


> Why is Khali stretching like he's about to have a match fpalm





PuddleDancer said:


> Khali warming up for his non match tonight


:LOL


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> Says the woman that'd be in Jeff Hardy face paint.


Hello no. I'd never embarrass myself like that.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

This crowd is dead.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Susan G Komen.....


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> CM Punk chants and Cena leeching off of Ambrose/Rollins some more


Thanks for letting me know


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Why is Khali stretching like he's about to have a match fpalm


Still hard to believe that this is the guy that beat Undertaker at Judgment Day 2006.


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

What's this then?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

BRAY!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THEY'RE ALIVE!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Or WWE I could donate my money to an organization that actually uses the money for CANCER RESEARCH


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Wyatts are back


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Quick build Bray back up so Cena has someone to bury !


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Harper character development


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Here is where your Komen money goes



13% for health screening
5.6% for treatment
10% for fundraising
11.3% for administrative costs
39.1% for public education


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Lol khali.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Wyatt!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Wyatts!!!! :mark:


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Mmmmmm time to get a little high, thanks Bray.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

WYATTS ARE ALIVE


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Well thanks for finally giving a back story when they now look like chumps, WWE.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

they fucked over the wyatt family so bad that theyre re-debutting


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Luke Harper singles push? I'm in.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

You're still an owner of a wrestling company Vince. Stop trying to class up a program by pandering to breast cancer awareness. I just saw a dude get catapulted into another dude's taint.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, this actually has been a good vidga package, wonder what, if anything, it's going to lead to.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Badass video package :durant3


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

PEEK A BOO, YOU'RE DOOMED.


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

I love Bray Wyatt's promo's. Dude is Gold.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Id love to see Harper come back as a Monster and kick everyones ass


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Awesome video package :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

WYATT CULT VIDEO PACKAGE :mark: SRSLY WTF DID I JUST SEE?


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

so Luke Harper is debuting? What the fuck?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Wtf was that about


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wyatts re-debut vignette back to relevance. :mark:


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

LUKE HARPER VIGNETTE FUCK YEAH


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh Shit!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Why didn't they do this a year ago?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

It's bray.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

B-b-b-but the Wyatt's buried thooooooooo

Fucking crybabies


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Luke Harper singles push? I'm in.



:yes


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Good stuff from Wyatt


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Luke Harper is a singles now. That's awesome.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

That was a good video from the Wyatts


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Harper push? :mark


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Holy fuck what a pop for the Wyatt flash! 


Odd promo, interesting though. Luke Harper getting a little more of a push?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

That Wyatt Family video. :banderas


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Harper should be booked as Michael Myers. Him jobbing to the Usos was a disgrace.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:clap


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Video packages for the Wyatts because they killed them. Starting over.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Wait, so Luke Harper is going to the singles division?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So The New Age Stooges combed the entire arena in 20 minutes :lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Noble eating Hotdogs on the job? unk2


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> B-b-b-but the Wyatt's buried thooooooooo
> 
> Fucking crybabies


Nothing has changed.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Sandow is the greatest


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nooooo. You can't fire Nobel.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Ew. Has Jamie Noble being doing something with Nidia that we'd rather not know about?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kane in that boss ass suit though.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Sandow :lol:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Mustard? Hamburgers?

Noble was just taking his weekly facial from Big Bird.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Mizdow is GOAT


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh! Shit.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

So these are the "amazing" mic skills you guys say Sandow has? 

HAHA. He sucks


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Mizdow!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So Wyatt vs Harper feud?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao fuckin Sandow is amazing


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Mizdow :ti :ti :ti


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

"That's what you're here for, to make me laugh"

Triple H telling it like it is.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Sandow is 10000000000000000000000000000000000 feet under ground


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Triple H laughing in Miz and Sandow's face.

:damn

He can't even be subtle about it.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

HHH had a straight-to-DVD career tho


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

The Aesthetic Ray said:


> LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:
> 
> 
> > B-b-b-but the Wyatt's buried thooooooooo
> ...


If they were buried they wouldn't have airtime or a vignette.

End of story, end of discussion.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ouch.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

pwned


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ohh shitttt H brought the shovel hard:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*HA!*

*FUCK MIZ.*


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

:buried :lmao


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Miz for President, Mizdow for Vice President.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Mega :buried

:maury


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Miz's face was like a kid getting yelled at by his parents.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

RIP MIZ CAREER.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Harper destroys Sheamus. Wins us title. Looks like an ice road trucker.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Straight to DVD Career ... first thing that's caught my attention on RAW


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Hunter, wasn't your last movie straight to DVD too?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The Miz has been buried. :lmao


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Miz getting bitched out :ti


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Steph looked kind of turned on Trips buried Miz.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

How can you fire jamie noble?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Triple H laughing in Miz and Sandow's face.
> 
> :damn
> 
> He can't even be subtle about it.


:jpl


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

There was literally no in ring action between the previous commercial and this one...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Triple H was about to Summon The Golden Shovel on Miz's Ass


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

"Thats what you're here for, to make me laugh"

:berried


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

It tha Shoooooovaaaalll!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Sheamus is HHH's Undertakah!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:buried​


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

HHH didn't think Sandow was buried enough yet. He had to throw on some extra dirt himself.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Miz better watch out or Triple H will fire him


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

That HHH. Always going over. Not to help the program just to stroke his ego.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> So Wyatt vs Harper feud?


WTF how did you even come to that conclusion


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

Must say, really enjoyed the first 45 minutes of Raw


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

NBA2K15 ad :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:hhh2


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao Steph looked kind of turned on Trips buried Miz.


Bow down to the king! :hhh2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Triple H said about the same thing to booker t "You're just here to make me laugh"


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Goddamn that was an epic burial by HHH! :jay2


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

'That's why you guys are here" , yup, that's Vince right there


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wait so if I am guessing right, is the WWE seriously just switch the mid-card title feuds?

Ziggler/Cesaro
Sheamus/Miz

:maury


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

JohnCooley said:


> So these are the "amazing" mic skills you guys say Sandow has?
> 
> HAHA. He sucks


He's copying Miz


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Superkick said:


> :hhh2


:lmao That gif always gets me.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

The Miz you better bow down to the king!:HHH2


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Is Ambrose's movie straight to the $9.99?


----------



## SRW (Mar 26, 2014)

Nipple nose H back to his burying ways


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:buried :hhh2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was one of H's best burials. He laughed at those guys coming in, then just went 0 to 100 with no fucks given.


KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao Steph looked kind of turned on Trips buried Miz.


She seems like the type that's ready to fuck when H beats the shit out of someone or verbally owns them. She likes those king lion types.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Natecore said:


> That HHH. Always going over. Not to help the program just to stroke his ego.


In all my years I don't think I ever seen someone get owned that hard on TV. That was an ouch. Burial. 

Had Triple H said that to anyone on his level 10 years ago, they would have attacked him.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

OH SHIT A WILD TYSON KIDD APPEARED :mark:


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Id love to see Harper come back as a Monster and kick everyones ass


he should. get another family member for rowan to team with


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

That's the king burials for you :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Superkick said:


> :hhh2


That will never not be funny and sad at the same time.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Didn't HHH have a straight to DVD movie about going on a field trip?


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> If they were buried they wouldn't have airtime or a vignette.
> 
> End of story, end of discussion.


They had to be repackaged after Cena; they were doing amazingly well before Cena. 

They may just be pulled from the grave but we'll see how long that'll last; anything that gets over, Cena sticks his nose into.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

This is a weird feeling, I'm enjoying RAW.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

:buried


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> WTF how did you even come to that conclusion


By what Wyatt was saying in his promo, sounds like he feels betrayed and let down by someone, and i can't think of anyone else to feud with, so have Harper split.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Layla

:banderas


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Diva match time


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Rosa really really needs a new attire, like right now


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Layla :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Tyson Kidd sighting one of the top 5 guys in WWE right now. fact


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh and HHH I haven't forgotten your shitty direct to DVD career in The Chaperone. Piss off.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

"Straight to DVD", Triple H stealing a CM Punk line in Chicago makes me sad.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

God, Layla is sexy


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Rosa wrestling. Raw is going to be hard pressed to find a worse segment tonight.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Tyson Kidd?

The fuck he doing on Raw?

The fuck he doing with headphones on?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow Layla...


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Is Total Divas scripted?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rosa in a match....WHY?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Heel TJ on Total Divas is the only good thing about the show.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

That shit still makes you laugh :lmao


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Layla is sooooo fuciking hot

jesus damn christ


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Sorry I don't care what anyone says.. Lay-Summer.. Hot.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

And another total divas plug


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why are Total Divas storylines being incorporated into Raw. 

Please, just don't do that.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Ohfuck..


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Tyson Kidd on Raw!!!!!!!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/29/14*

Jesus FUCKING Christ

Leave Total Divas, on Total Divas

If I wanted to watch that show, I would watch the damn show

Layla though :banderas


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> So these are the "amazing" mic skills you guys say Sandow has?
> 
> HAHA. He sucks


Better than ya boy Curtis Axel thoooo


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Looks like a guy, talks like a guy, and people are trying to tell me Nasty Nat is a chick :kobe


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Who the fuck goes to public places with their wife dressed up like this? And why is Nattie in her in ring gear?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Layla :trips5


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Summer Rae looking like a goddess.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Is Total Divas scripted?


ITS STILL REAL TO ME DAMNIT :


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Layla :lenny


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why should Tyson care about this match?


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

LAYLA :moyes1


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Is Total Divas scripted?


Is water wet?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Was just about to say Raw has been good and then Total Shit comes on.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Tyson Kidd has improved so fucking much it's awesome.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

TYSON WITH THE DRE BEATS LMAO


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

This match may surpass Cameron versus Alicia Fox.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:yum:Layla is awesome


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nattie is mad because Tyson is heeling it up IRL? She better talk to HHH's friend Mark about her problems. 8*D


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

wow Kidd hasn't been coming out with his wife and now they have him coming out with her


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"Straight to DVD" trending :maury


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Well, it's a shitty Total Divas time machine match, but at least my boy Tyson Kidd is getting some screen time.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

BEATS BY TYSON


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Tyson Kidd. Great matches on NXT. Nattie's henpecked husband on Raw.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Is it just me, or is this thread moving way slower than usual tonight?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Where's Michelle McCool when you need her


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Superkick said:


> :hhh2












:hhh2


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

I wanna fuck layla :moyes1


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

"Straight to DVD" trending.

:lol :lol :lol

Miz is :done.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Are Cole and Lawler actually criticising somebody for not paying attention to a match- a Divas match no less? OH THE HYPOCRISY.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Natties husband chants lol


----------



## SRW (Mar 26, 2014)

May as well push Harper as a singles competitor - Bray is damaged beyond all repair!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao Tyson Kidd has it right


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

TheGMofGods said:


> Who the fuck goes to public places with their wife dressed up like this? And why is Nattie in her in ring gear?


Reality stars...


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Fuck Total Divas.

THIS is when you chant for CM Punk, you dumbasses in the crowd.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Total Divas crap on RAW. Jesus fuck this shit is boring.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Triple H is the real Undertaker

:buried


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Jesus FUCKING Christ
> 
> Leave Total Divas, on Total Divas
> 
> ...


X 5


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Brandough said:


> Better than ya boy Curtis Axel thoooo



I'll give you that. Can't say the same about in-ring skills though


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Tyson Kidd. :clap


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

NAttie's husband chants. :heyman6


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Kidd over there listening to music and texting :lel


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What exactly is Kidd's gimmick? Bart Simpson in human form?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Tyson Kidd is doing what most people do at home during a Divas match


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm amazed how you all are enjoying this Divas match and not talking about the tremendous burial we just witness by Triple H.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Rose isn't good enough to be an apartment wrestler. Tyson's over lol


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Jesus christ, Straight to DVD is trending. Miz is done. He was already fucked before, but he's 100% done now. Never will be above lower midcard again. Can't believe he actually main evented Wrestlemania 3 years ago.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ROSA'S HAIR

LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Shit it's trending :lmao


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Amber B said:


> What exactly is Kidd's gimmick? Bart Simpson in human form?


I think he's a fact checker.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/29/14*

Tyson Kidd doing his impersonation of everyone watching at home

#fact


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

RAW IS TOTAL DIVAS :vince


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Jesus FUCKING Christ
> 
> Leave Total Divas, on Total Divas
> 
> ...


+1

What happens on Total Divas should stay on Total Divas. Awful that this seems to be the only way Tyson Kidd can get on Raw now, as part of a fucking glorified ad for a shitty Divas show :no:


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

LMFAO Rosa's fucking hair.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This is dogshit.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Tyson Kidd - zero fucks :lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

lol at Tyson Kidd, but Layla looking hella fine tho.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

And not a fuck was given


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sew that shit in, Rosa. Jesus. What kind of hoodrat Britney nonsense is that?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Tyson Kidd :ti


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

LMAO her hair


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

poor Miz :lol


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Thank god that crap is over.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> So Sheamus is HHH's Undertakah!


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

OMG Summer is so hot in this attire!!! WOW


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

:jbl "That's it. Thank God!"

:lmao Burying the Divas one match at a time.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Well that was a clusterfuck 

Please WWE more Layla :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Where's Keith David when you need him?
"Stale and uncontemporary" Yes, indeed.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Tyson Kidd is on Raw! FACT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Hope Tyson deleted his texts


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Can't blame Tyson for not wanting to watch that.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Ew does Tyson have a Galaxy? 
He needs to get with Team iPhone.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Here comes Dean


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Trips must be happy :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Well, there's that

Time for the Titty Master :ambrose


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Total Divas shit should be all over the product. I'm surprised Jey Uso isn't involved in this shit either.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> I'll give you that. Can't say the same about in-ring skills though


Lol you right tho


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

The camera man can find Ambrose but the stooges can't? Magic


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

that was duck shit.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

omg the cameraman found Ambrose!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

The Twitter trends tonight! :lmao:lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So he was in the arena earlier then walked back out got his bags and came back in?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Rosa sucks so bad!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

You THINK he's in the arena Lawler?! Good fucking god OF COURSE HE'S IN THE FUCKING ARENA WHERE ELSE WOULD HE BE?! 

Why does that piss me off so much?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Darkness is here said:


> Shit it's trending :lmao


Straight to DVD :shovel


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

And mercifully, it's over.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Ambrose time!!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Amber B said:


> What exactly is Kidd's gimmick? Bart Simpson in human form?


that would be awesome. Just have him go around and be an annoying little shit who just trolls everyone.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

'TJ' is such a legend. :lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

JohnCooley said:


> Ew does Tyson have a Galaxy?
> He needs to get with Team iPhone.


Nah, he needs to get a HTC.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Can they not just give the camera man a ring as to where he is?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ambrose got a bag full of coke


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/29/14*



A-C-P said:


> Tyson Kidd doing his impersonation of everyone watching at home
> 
> #fact


He watching MNF on his phone? Smart man.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose is that drifter you see on the side of the road that you allow to get in your car....only for him to stalk you and boil your bunny.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/29/14*



JohnCooley said:


> Ew does Tyson have a Galaxy?
> He needs to get with Team iPhone.




Lmao you obviously aren't a big player on team iPhone, because that was an iPhone.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Tyson showing the world what their fans do during divas matches


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm waiting for the bellas clusterfuck.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

It's crazy how NXT and Total Divas really revived Tyson Kidd's career


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Wasn't there a thread about Rosa being the worst Diva ever?...yeeaaa awful.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Arcade said:


> Nah, he needs to get a HTC.



HTC have been putting out quality phones though, not better than iOS but still.


----------



## ThewweBooker (Sep 24, 2014)

HHHbkDX said:


> Fuck Total Divas.
> 
> THIS is when you chant for CM Punk, you dumbasses in the crowd.


this dumbass crowd will just wait for his wife AJ (and paige). cause they think its so cool to chant his name to aj.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

You know Vince I know you think putting the TD crap on Raw will get me to turn on TD, but all it really does is make me want to turn off Raw

:vince7


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Darkness is here said:


> I'm waiting for the bellas clusterfuck.


Dammit I forgot about that. fpalm


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Brandough said:


> Lol you right tho


Yeah, but it's like Sandow's mic skillz>>>>>>>>>>>>Curtis' in ring skillz>>>Sandow's in ring skillz>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Curtis' mic skillz

So it's all good.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

HHH's burial might not be so bad if the Miz gets to punch him right in his cock nose. His line to the miz was the definition of a burial if the. Miz doesn't get his moment.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/29/14*

Selfies annoy me. WWE thinking that by having their talent take part in this retarded fad somehow makes them mainstream and relevant annoys me more. 

They've got it all wrong. What they think people want to see in 2014 is ass backwards.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Ambrose is that drifter you see on the side of the road that you allow to get in your car....only for him to stalk you and boil your bunny.


:ambrose


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

THe only good thing about that was Layla's ass. God damn.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Lmao you obviously aren't a big player on team iPhone, because that was an iPhone.



:lmao Was it really? Looked just like a Galaxy


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/29/14*



LKRocks said:


> Jesus christ, Straight to DVD is trending. Miz is done. He was already fucked before, but he's 100% done now. Never will be above lower midcard again.


And people say there is no God. :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/29/14*

Rosa was terrible out there.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> HTC have been putting out quality phones though, not better than iOS but still.


why would anyone want a phone that came out 2 years ago either way Android buries Apple


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

ThewweBooker said:


> this dumbass crowd will just wait for his wife AJ (and paige). cause they think its so cool to chant his name to aj.


awwww


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

HHH telling to mMiz and Sandow face they're there to make us laugh, Tyson Kidd doing an impersonation of how we all feel during divas matches...

Reality Era people


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

https://twitter.com/ShaneHelmsCom/status/516753134543446016


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

CommercialMania! :vince2


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

fucking miss Happy Endings.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

All dem titties bout to get mastered !!!!!!!!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So they don't know where he is but managed to play his theme


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Yeah, but it's like Sandow's mic skillz>>>>>>>>>>>>Curtis' in ring skillz>>>Sandow's in ring skillz>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Curtis' mic skillz
> 
> So it's all good.


Lmaoo facts :clap


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

"IS HE IN THE ARENA?!?!?!"-Jerry


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

dude needs new music


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Fucking Cena better fuck off from this promo


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

HERE COMES THE FUTURE.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Dat Ambrose pop.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Yay, Dean coming down to the ring


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Guy of The Night


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dirty Dean!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

That Ambrose pop! :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The Titty Master is here to twist some titties!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dean needs new music this sounds like WWE2k games generic song from CAW


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ambrose makes everything better.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:ambrose


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Ambrose gonna either A) break open the case or B) graffiti it.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Ambrose is about to have a ho sale.

:mark:


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Ambrose I like


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

AMBROSE


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ambrose is the BEST thing on RAW...RAW IS AMBROSE...

BTW, i love Sandow mocking Miz..it's funny shit :lol :lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tables match tonight


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Roxinius said:


> why would anyone want a phone that came out 2 years ago either way Android buries Apple



Not sure if you're talking about HTC or Apple...
But the iOS operating system shits on AOS. Thats a known fact.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

How long til "Good Guy" :cena3 ruins this


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

It's time for my boy Ambrose :mark:


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

So are Noble and Mercury fired? Why did they throw in the bit where Jamie Noble ate a hotdog and forgot to wipe the mustard off his face? Hahahaha I love this shit, but sometimes it is so, so stupid.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Was that an ad lib by Dean LOL


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

My tv audio must be trash cause I can't hear these pops you all speak of


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Dean's voice is so unique


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Dean needs new music this sounds like WWE2k games generic song from CAW


Agreed


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Natecore said:


> HHH's burial might not be so bad if the Miz gets to punch him right in his cock nose. His line to the miz was the definition of a burial if the. Miz doesn't get his moment.


That's what seperates this generation from the previous gen. HHH would have got clobbered if he said that to someone in the Attitude or Ruthless aggression period.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

CLEARANCE!

YAAAAAS!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Can't believe Bradshaw has such a hard time accepting the term pirating as another way of saying stealing. What a fucking buffoon. :StephenA


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:lol


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Ambrose: Expert salesman.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh Jesus Christ. Seriously? A merch giveaway... For fucks sake.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Get-The-E-Out said:


> dude needs new music


I love his theme music. One of the best of the current roster imo.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

:maury


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/516753628636250112


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> CLEARANCE!
> 
> YAAAAAS!


No crack though


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fucking lolz!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ambrose mastered the briefcase the same as he masters titties :ambrose


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Dean selling that stuff


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

If it was Punk shirts :lmao


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

VAUDEVILLAINS SHIRT!!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

like gasoline


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I know why they all want this briefcase. It's the case from the start scene in Vice City


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

He stole everybody's Shirt


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Who are these jabronis


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Dean needs new music this sounds like WWE2k games generic song from CAW


Ambrose, Cesaro, and Seth all have cheesy music. But yes Ambrose's does sound like one of the themes I heard on WWE '13. The one with the ticking bomb.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

"If you're into that sort of thing"

:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This motherfucker :lmao


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

lololol

Dean GOATing on the mic


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Sheamus t shirt for a quarter? still too much lol.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Cruiserweight division. :lmao


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

How dare they call me unstable :lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tits for a T-shirt!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They sent the cruiserweight out to get me :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Cruiserweight division :ti


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

haha Shaeaus T Shirt 25 cents and the Cena shirt he threw 

HAHA the cruiserweight division

DEAN IS FUCKING AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Fucking Dirty Dean Ambrose strikes again making Raw his bitch.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol Ambrose buries Cena merch

:maury The cruiser weight division


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I fucking love Dean Ambrose so much, this man shits perfection.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Give Ambrose the title already!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

:lmao cruiserweight division.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:ti


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL! Dean hates his own T-Shirt!

"They sent the Cruiserweight Division to get me!" 

FUCKING LOL!!! This guy is aweosme!


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

:lmao Dean is fucking gold


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Cruiserweight division :maury


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

CRUISERWEIGHT DIVISION! :lmao


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Hail the Titty Master.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

This a fucking beast segment from the GOAT Dean AMBROSE 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

You know you'd all murder Cena for that Cruiserweight line.

Was a good one though


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

LOL at Dean-O channeling Trips and Vince by pissing on the cruiserweight division.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And here is the real next top guy WWE... man he's just got IT.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Ambrose is the best.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Ambrose just buried the entire history of the Cruiserweight Division with one sentence. This man is truly something special.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why would Seth care about the briefcase? The contract is still in Seth Rollins name.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'oh oh they've sent the cruiserweight division out to get me' :lmao


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

This Ambrose clearance sell is extremely priceless.:LOL


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The Cruiserweight Division. :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao This guy!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Austin! Austin! Austin!


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

"What the hell I stole em all anyway" 

God damn it push this man to be the new face of the company!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Dean Ambrose is the fucking man. Plain & simple.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Robin Hood Dean Ambrose :lol


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Lol jbl


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

This guy is so fucking over :mark:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

dean's jacket has more charisma than Reigns does.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hey kids!! Stealing is good!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

RAW IS AMBROSE :ambrose


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Those shirts are kind of ugly. I don't know if I want them for free.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Dean has no type of arm :maury


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Line of the year from Ambrose. 

I'm still laughing.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Ambrose could turn a mound of goose shit into solid gold.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DashingRKO said:


> No crack though


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

:ti :ti this guy seriously


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I swear that's John Cena stuff in that bag.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

This is awesome


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WWE bribing this shitty ass crowd. :lmao Guess that's one way to shut them up.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol ambrose just totally stiffed those kids in the green.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Deans gotta flip the birds one day...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ambrose paying tribute to his fallen homies in Cryme Tyme.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Raw really NEEDS to go 2 hours


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Dean Ambrose everybody! Cream of the crop.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

lol Dean is amazing 

I want some free shit


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They use security way too much on this show.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey look it's the morons who couldn't keep Dean in a locked room last week :lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So how long until Cena ruins it?


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

These 2 are going to be main eventing Wrestlemania against each other.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

The overness!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ambrose gonna get buried for making fun of cena. Johnny boy gonna cry to Vince


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh shit it's R&B Security. 


That's Russo and Bischoff Security for you guys too young to remember, WCW 2000.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Why is the crowd so dead, not good for Ambrose as he's killing this segment


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

So the big show and Jamie Noble are the only former WCW talents left in the E?


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

I love how big guys take out little kids for a t-shirt lol. "Uh oh, they sent out the cruiserweight division to come and get me" :lmao line of the decade!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"I could have sworn you were Rosebuds last week"

Omg LOL


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

Kane is not there


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

VRsick said:


> lol ambrose just totally stiffed those kids in the green.


Ah well, there goes his push.

:steph


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Burials aplenty tonight :duck


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Rosebuds lmfao Ambrose is gold.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

If Cena said the same shit on the mic we'd be angry at him.

How does DA get a free pass????


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Roxinius said:


> why would anyone want a phone that came out 2 years ago either way Android buries Apple


Specs don't mean anything its how the OS uses it and most times the so called two year old spec'd phone out bench marks the current other phones


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

This guy :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Knowing Dean that case is going to explode or something.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Imagine Roman Reigns trying to be this entertaining for this long lololol that's a lot of duckfaces


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Rosebuds :lmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

it's a bomb


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Case is empty, Ambrose took the contract


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

He's great.
Btw where is seth?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ambrose might be breaking the fourth wall with that rosebud comment.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

There's something else in the case.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

ROFLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

this is best raw segment in a while.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

hou713 said:


> Why is the crowd so dead, not good for Ambrose as he's killing this segment


If it isn't. Punk these Chicago clowns don't care. They'll gladly boo Cena like the good little smart marks they are.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey, it's Nickelodeon.

:lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Seth You Been Trolled


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ambrose face was priceless.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

what in the hell

NIckelodeon shit right there


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

AMBROSE AMBROSE


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

World's Best said:


> If Cena said the same shit on the mic we'd be angry at him.
> 
> How does DA get a free pass????
> 
> ...


BUT BUT BUT JAWN CENA SUCKSSS ;(((((


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

"Who is in there Kabuki?"

Nice reference JBL


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

That was Dean's dinner.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Nickelodeon Awards up in here


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ambrose just achieved a climax. :lmao


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

:lol


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

World's Best said:


> If Cena said the same shit on the mic we'd be angry at him.
> 
> How does DA get a free pass????
> 
> ...


No he wouldn't because that would mean Cena actually improved his character.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

That was awesome


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:LOL


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

lol this is the best segment in a long time


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

NOBLE AND MERCURY CORPSING


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Uh oh!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ecto- Cooler?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Dean Ambrose gets his slapstick from Nickelodean apparently. 

The look on Ambrose's face though, just, fucking lol!


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

That face :lmao


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Nickelodeon slime?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Rollins just get jizzed on by the ghosts from Ghostbusters.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

YOU JUST GOT SLIMED


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

LMFAO SLIMED


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

AMbrose is fucking awesome holy shit


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

#SheamusJizz


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Someone just got skeeted on! Looks like HBK has been showing Ambrose some very D-X tricks! :lol


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

Rollins got slimed


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

He got slimed!


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Ambrose the GOAT


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm convinced Ambrose needs to be the face of the company.


And Rollins needs to be the heel.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Some Nickelodeon shit :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

This is childish as fuck.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

You looked like a jerk before the green goo Seth


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

I've just became an Ambrose mark...


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Just let these two feud forever


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Seth, I'd watch out. That could be anything from Nick green slime to whatever is left from Dean's meth lab.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Best segment in ages


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

This Ambrose cat is fucking gold! :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

KINGPIN said:


> Nickelodeon slime?


I was just thinking that :lol I miss 90's nick


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Raw is Nickelodeon!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

JAMIE NOBLE corpsing :lmao


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

HEY DEAN AMBROSE JUST TOTALLY SLIMED SETH ROLLINS #NICKELODEON


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Holy Fuck so OVER!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Weak ending.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

these 2 are too good. dean and seth you are the reason to bother watching!


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

So that's it? Rollins has the briefcase or was that like a decoy?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao This is real DX of Ambrose.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DID someone grab Ambrose's hand? :lol :lol

Seth vs. Ambrose is feud of the year


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Dean Ambrose. :clap


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I look like a jerk :lmao
I hate Nickelodeon gags like this, though.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The Fuckery. On to MNF.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> This is childish as fuck.


I liked it.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

:lmao the security guard behind Rollins corpsing.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Ambrose is clearly the star of WWE at this point, way too good on the mic not to be.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

TAIJIRI WHAT ARE YOU DOING IN THERE


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Surprised it wasn't pink slime.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

This is why he is so good :lol


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

SovereignVA said:


> I'm convinced Ambrose needs to be the face of the company.
> 
> 
> And Rollins needs to be the heel.


LMAO rollins as the heel of the company. tna might actually pass wwe if that happens.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

On the bright side, Rollins can at least tell us what Shrek's cum tastes like now.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I love Ambrose saying he had nothing to do with it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Seriously, it looks like The Grinch just busted a nut on Seth's face.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

So they're turning this feud into a comedy feud.

Of course. Well, Cena's involvement already sealed the deal.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Seth must not watch Nickelodeon :lel


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Ambrose's throw away lines were the best part of that. "I could've sworn you guys were Rose buds last week".


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

This is...uh...something :HA

Ambrose is awesome


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

So where's the contract that was supposedly inside?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Midnight Rocker said:


> :lmao This is real DX of Ambrose.


2006 DX, that is.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Childish.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Murph said:


> HEY DEAN AMBROSE JUST TOTALLY SLIMED SETH ROLLINS #NICKELODEON


:vince$


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Surprised it wasn't pink slime.


:booklel


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

JBL sucks so bad. Fire him already.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

World's Best said:


> If Cena said the same shit on the mic we'd be angry at him.
> 
> How does DA get a free pass????
> 
> ...


Delivery and Attitude is more important than the lines.


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

Bravo that was actually pretty funny.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RustyPro said:


> So that's it? Rollins has the briefcase or was that like a decoy?


Ambrose was NEVER about the briefcase. Otherwise he'd have stolen it months ago when he was pouring soda and popcorn into it.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Can't wait for next weeks retaliation, this feud is gold


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Even though he was butthurt for no logical reason over Cole using the term pirating, I gotta give Bradshaw brownie points for name-dropping The Great Kabuki after the MITB briefcase used some green mist on Seth.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

So Cena in the Main Event? LOL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ambrose is a fucking champ.......


----------



## kronos96 (Nov 22, 2006)

:lol Aimed at 4 year olds. This is just so fucking ridiculous.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

And this is why Ambrose is the one who needs to be pushed, not Reigns.

I wish Reigns a speedy recovery, but I'm almost glad he's out of the way at the moment.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Love to see Punk & Ambrose.. go full DX against the Authority.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey don't be rude


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Hogan on Raw !

FUCK YES


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Fucking Hogan? More Network and Komen plugs?


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

Great segment


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Rusev main eventing again? 

HOGAN IN PINK :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Not a fan of the gunge kid-like ending but that segment overall was great, Ambrose is gold, he has comic timing as well.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why is Hogan here?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

even though rollins does a lot of things correctly as a heel, i'm not buying him. ambrose is cool though


----------



## Spagett (Oct 4, 2011)

Ambrose needs a giant goop truck now, pg version of stone cold's beer truck.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

YOU KNOW SOMETHING BROTHER! WWE NETWORK IS STILL JUST 9.99 DUDE.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

The pink hulk hogan lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah Rusev took his first loss on SD!

Interesting... What's Hulk's BS-Renew my $9.99 which expired today for $5?


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

PINK HULK YEAH

I've done such a 180 on Hulk since he rejoined WWE, I actually like seeing him now.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

theatb said:


> So where's the contract that was supposedly inside?


The contract was already a done deal according to the Authority. The briefcase is just a symbol of the contract, which is why Ambrose had no reason to keep but make a gag out if.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

This is what Ambrose theme song reminds of


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=038nnIEBxXc


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hogan to plug the network... Also Austin Monday night war episode tonight!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Rollins and Ambrose compliment each other so well. 
They get improv. You are suppose to serve the other person.


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

Again? Won't this guy just stay home?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

jcmmnx said:


> Ambrose's throw away lines were the best part of that. "I could've sworn you guys were Rose buds last week".


:lmao


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Austin 3:16 says I just whipped your what?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

He forgot to mention Big Show knocked out Rusev AFTER the match was over.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Hogan in pink? Lol.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

shutupchico said:


> LMAO rollins as the heel of the company. tna might actually pass wwe if that happens.


he already is the top heel. Brock gets cheers more than boos and Hunter isn't an active ring performer.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

PINK HOGAN later tonight, GIUYZ!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

this Monday Night War show is so one sided. only one episode highlighting WCW so far and the rest is all WWF :lmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

You know something brother, you think you got what it takes to beat Hollywood Hogan. 
I tell you what, why don't you climb in the ring and try out the largest arms in the world. Hollywood style!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The gag itself was whatever. What made it was the reactions of both Seth and Dean.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The pink and white BROTHER! :hogan2


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Austin special! :mark::mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Imagine if this was Reigns. It'd be a bunch of "You want T SHIRTSS! babygirl?"


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

That was one of the funniest segments ive seen in a while.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Hogan to pimp out the network and walk about as an emasculated shell of his former self.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh! Hogan!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Ambrose makes that kinda stuff work because he has great delivery, Cena doesn't. He turned something that, on paper, is pure shit and just a trash segment, into pure awesomeness.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

KILLER SEGMENT. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> You know something brother, you think you got what it takes to beat Hollywood Hogan.
> I tell you what, why don't you climb in the ring and try out the largest arms in the world. Hollywood style!


:mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose is a 90s kid, like me.










lol


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

World's Best said:


> If Cena said the same shit on the mic we'd be angry at him.
> 
> How does DA get a free pass????
> 
> ...


Because whoever smarks like can do no wrong


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

SP103 said:


> Yeah Rusev took his first loss on SD!
> 
> Interesting... What's Hulk's BS-Renew my $9.99 which expired today for $5?


Actually Rusev lost to Swagger and Reigns by DQ as well.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

The Aesthetic Ray said:


> Hogan to pimp out the network and walk about as an emasculated shell of his former self.


He's gong to pimp out breast cancer awareness.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ZIGGS IS KILLING IT ON THE APP


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

Wel lemme tell ya something brother! I'll be back for Testicular Cancer awarness month wearing a pixilated shirt brother!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Where is Randy? Haven't seen him.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

It's basically his job right now.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

PINKMANIA is Running Wild on You, Brother


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Again people in here seem to think Ambrose is the only guy in the feud


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

This show seriously feels like it's being written on the spot....


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Where is randy btw?


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

SVETV988_fan said:


> this Monday Night War show is so one sided. only one episode highlighting WCW so far and the rest is all WWF :lmao


outside of NWO wcw didn't have anything else they didn't create new stars or create another great storyline besides maybe goldberg and that's why they went under


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Ambrose is so going to challenge for the briefcase, right? :mark:
"They sent the cruiserweight division out to get me." Still laughing


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

"THey sent the cruiserweight division after me"
"I could've sworn you guys were rosebuds last week"
"Oh who cares, I stole all of this anyway"


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

SVETV988_fan said:


> this Monday Night War show is so one sided. only one episode highlighting WCW so far and the rest is all WWF :lmao


:vince The Monday Night War consisted of only 2 things, the almighty WWF and some minor league 'wrasslin' show run by someone called Billionaire Ted


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

WHY THE FUCK HAVN'T YOU ASSHOLES GOTTEN THE NETWORK YET! GODDAMN IT PLZ GET IT IT'S REALLY FUCKING GOOD BROTHER!!!


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Ziggler winning, Ambrose being Ambrose and Sandow being funny.

Best parts of the show.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Can't have a Smackdown anniversary show without the guy who made the name famous and the man who calls it his own show. 

You all know who that is.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Randy


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Ambrose is a 90s kid, like me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah the good ol days :')


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

:lol at the thread title.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


>


Smiley worthy lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Tag Team Playa!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Urgh why are they having Ambrose shackled to that leeching bastard


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Seth Rollins: You think this is funny?

Randy Orton: You just got the Grinch's jizz all over you on live TV. Of course it's funny.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose and Cena on the same team.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


>




The man is so charismatic it's almost sickening lol. Love him!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

HOLLA HOLLA!


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

Orton may as well quit at this point.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

He can't compete because he got some green stuff on him??


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Why do they have to book THE MOST predictable matches that no one wants to fucking see? Good fucking god.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

thats not PG


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Ugh Cena leeching


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god :lmao
:lmao


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

LOL.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Holy fuck seth. You know you don't use that razor.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dildo?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

LOL!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

:lel a Vibe in the briefcase

Thats not PG


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm not even going to touch that one.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Dildo


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Rollins with a vibrator?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Was this a vibrator joke?


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Right Seth :lol


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

lol subtle vibrator joke


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Rollins has a vibrator? :lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Did somebody actually sit down and write the show this week or something?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Seth Rollins got a vibrator!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Really Ambrose/Cena team :trips7


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

We all know what that buzzing really was, Seth. Don't lie. :HHH2


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

LMFAO WAS THAT A VIBRATOR REFERENCE?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Pop for Mizark!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Did WWE just insinuate that Rollins has a dildo is his MITB suitcase?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Ugh Ambrose and Cena vs Kane and Orton?


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

Ughhhh, Henry.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

WWE going above the heads of the little kids right there


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A dildo joke. Alright.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Was that...an adult joke? Or am I just perverted?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Rollins getting truly shit on tonight.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Rollins hiding a dildo fetish


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol H face was hilarious.

Mark Henry better harden the fuck up. None of this soft shit.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

An electric razor needs a cable. Battery powered you mean, Seth


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Wow ,nice pop for Henry!


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Did they just tried to make us think that Rollins has a vibrator in his briefcase?


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Hahaha Rollins has a dildo in his briefcase. They literally just implied he has a dildo in his briefcase. NEW ATTITUDE ERA OMG??


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Was a cute joke for the ladies


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Don't lie Seth, that was electric and it vibrated but it wasn't a razor.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I AM Glacier said:


> lol subtle vibrator joke


Subtle?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

FUCK, that's not PG lmfao, dead.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

A fucking vibrator joke :lol :lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bet Vince loved that :lmao


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I haven't enjoyed a RAW this much in a VERY long time. Pretty much everything has been great tonight.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

:lol


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

An Orton face turn has to be in the works soon with him questioning The Authority's decisions. Looks like Kane might also do the same but nobody gives a fuck about him.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao "an electric razor"


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Its Putin time!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Orton vs. Rollins is so obvious.

That Henry pop.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

bo dallas ruining wrestling once again.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The bunny's actually there to promote a new line of vibrators.

The WWE are going to bury PG SOON.jpg


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Thank you, Bo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Not even going to lie. RAW has been quality so far.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Bo!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Why they got Mark goin out like a bitch


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes! Bo is here!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Bo signing his death certificate.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Bo gonna troll now lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

p862011 said:


> outside of NWO wcw didn't have anything else they didn't create new stars or create another great storyline besides maybe goldberg and that's why they went under


and I think that's the only segment they have left to show for WCW, is the Goldberg movement. It will probably air next week since this week is Austin's. 

The clue is in the intro of the MNW.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

***** STOP APOLOGIZING. YOU DEFENDING A BUNCH OF PEOPLE THAT DON'T EVEN LIKE YOUR BLACK ASS. MAN THE FUCK UP AND TELL THEM TO EAT A DICK HO.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BO DALLAS!!! :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Bo Dallas is just going to pop up whenever guys lose to Rusev?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Oh, Jesus.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Did Steph say "It's not mine!" :lol 

Holy shit.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Cheer up Mark it's time to Bolieve.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Jobber Dallas


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Damn Ambrose is ridiculously charismatic like people stated. Definitely the most charismatic of the decade.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Bo is still awesome


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Not this fruitcake lol


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Bo and Henry :mark:


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Henry turned heel on Superstars last week. WTF is this?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Bo pls go away.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I don't think Bo wants to miss with Mark


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

BO!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its really only 9:15


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh, a match.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Mark about to cry on Dallas's shoulder


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Is Bo Dallas' gimmick just picking up Rusev's scraps?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Headliner said:


> ***** STOP APOLOGIZING. YOU DEFENDING A BUNCH OF PEOPLE THAT DON'T EVEN LIKE YOUR BLACK ASS. MAN THE FUCK UP AND TELL THEM TO EAT A DICK HO.


******, you cray. :duck


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> Henry turned heel on Superstars last week. WTF is this?


Superstars still exists?

:wtf


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Mark Henry always apologizing. At least back then it had more interest twists.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

JamesK said:


> Did they just tried to make us think that Rollins has a vibrator in his briefcase?


Somehow Seth seems the type that owns vibrating butt plugs


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to BO-lieve :bo


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Headliner said:


> ***** STOP APOLOGIZING. YOU DEFENDING A BUNCH OF PEOPLE THAT DON'T EVEN LIKE YOUR BLACK ASS. MAN THE FUCK UP AND TELL THEM TO EAT A DICK HO.


:jordan5 really though


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Trashtalking Henry = best Henry


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Join the Hall of the Bo-Lievers! :sodone


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

ironcladd1 said:


> Henry turned heel on Superstars last week. WTF is this?


:lmao Really? Proof that even WWE doesn't watch their own shows.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Bo Dallas is so flabby


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Damn Bo can sell.


----------



## KingOfKings (Jun 26, 2009)

Anyone else realise this is the first RAW I've been in charge of? Hope you're enjoying the change.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Redzero said:


> Jobber Dallas


So he is a joBOer


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Dreamcast99 said:


> Oh, a match.


Seriously that was awkward.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Believe DAT!

I swear I love hearing Henry talk trash in the ring!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I hope Henry goes back to a heel!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Oh my god, they're burying Reigns. Henry just said "Believe that!"


Nope. :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wish JBL would fuck off


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Wait... so now Bo is feuding with Henry? What, is Mark Henry just picking up Swagger's scraps? First Rusev, now Bo. What's next, he going to feud with Cesaro?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Believe that :reigns


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

lol was that Vader Bomb?


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

Bolieve dat!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

GOOD SHIT


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Well Henry had a good career.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

LOL


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

LOL look at that


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Henry lost to Bo


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

RIP Mark Henry's career. :buried


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

so easy?!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

WWE said:


> Superstars still exists?
> 
> :wtf


Silly senile ol' Vince. Keep up. unk2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wait Bo won....:maury


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I can't believe that they had Bo beat Mark...you got to be kidding me


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Did Steph say "It's not mine!" :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit.



I caught that too :lmao :ti :maury




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bo Dallas wins!!!!!!! YES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He really lost to Bo Dallas.

:jay


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Awful


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

who the fuck thought dallas winning was smart booking?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

This Chicago crowd. :lol


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

what the actually fuck?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Hall of Bo-lievers > Hall of Pain > Hall of Justice > WWE Hall of Fame.

DALLAS HAS JUST PINNED A FORMER WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION! :mark: brb victory lap


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

well.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Really? Wow. Bo Dallas push or Mark Henry burial, take your pick.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ok that's just ridiculous

NIGHT OF BURIALS


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Bo beat Mark Henry!!! :lol


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Crying from laughter.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Bo!!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So after they ruined Swagger's momentum they go ahead and ruin Henry's.

Genius


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

:lol Should have Bo-lieved, Mizark.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

:bo

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


Seriously though, at least it's kind of a continuing story for Bo!


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

Bo dallas¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

Lol henry :lmao


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Now THIS is a real American Tragedy.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Heel turn build


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Michael Cole sounds like such a fucking cunt.

"Bo Dallas justdefeatedmarkhenry"


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Well didn't see that coming.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

his whole life


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:mj


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol i actually kinda laughed at that King joke


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

They really put some fucking effort into setting up that joke though, with Dean mentioning a side to Seth that he wasn't aware existed in his promo and then suddenly you hear vibrating in his briefcase :lol 

That joke had more build up than most of the WWE roster.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

WWE said:


> Superstars still exists?
> 
> :wtf


Guess I'm the only one who saw it :side:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

that Boliever in the crowd :ti


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Romangirl252 said:


> I can't believe that they had Bo beat Mark...you got to be kidding me


I think you mean you gotta BO kidding me LOL

I think its great Bo won


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Did King just say "Birth Control?" LOL

And yeah obvious Heel turn coming


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

BO LIEVE


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WHAT wAS THe FINISH?

My stream stopped
How did bo win?

no replay wtf


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bo did it!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah. Total Divas is fucking scripted shit :lmao


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

wow. Total divas, such drama, much entertainment.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> They really put some fucking effort into setting up that joke though, with Dean mentioning a side to Seth that he wasn't aware existed in his promo and then suddenly you hear vibrating in his briefcase :lol
> 
> That joke had build up than most of the WWE roster.


Don't forget that latex ring gear :lol


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

all the non Bolievers are butt hurt i see :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Really Guns and Gangs?

Total Divas taking on those societal issues :aj3


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Henry hasn't received news this bad since he found out he fathered a hand.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

All this Bo talk making me want some Bojangles.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> WHAT wAS THe FINISH?
> 
> My stream stopped
> How did bo win?
> ...


Clean with the Dudley dog.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Henry should lead the New Nation...or the Super Athlete Team..or Speed Force...or whatever the fuck they wanna call it.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Did King just say "Birth Control?" LOL
> 
> And yeah obvious Heel turn coming


:lmao


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Burial must be the theme of the show tonight...


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

kokepepsi said:


> WHAT wAS THe FINISH?
> 
> My stream stopped
> How did bo win?
> ...


By BOLIEVING in his running bo dog.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Who could they use a heel Henry to build up?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Clean finish

:ti
Damn


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Henry should lead the New Nation...or the Super Athlete Team..or *Speed Force*...or whatever the fuck they wanna call it.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Who could they use a heel Henry to build up?


Jack Swagger. America redemption match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Erik. said:


> Who could they use a heel Henry to build up?


The other blacks. (Big E, JOEY THE WILDCAT and Xavier Woods.)

Call them the Super .....s


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Erik. said:


> Who could they use a heel Henry to build up?


The man who needs it most on the entire roster, The Big Show.


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

Henry is :done

Bolieve! :bo


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Erik. said:


> Who could they use a heel Henry to build up?


Jack Swagger if they play it right.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Lol king.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

BOuried


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

CommercialMania! :vince$


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> The other blacks. (Big E, JOEY THE WILDCAT and Xavier Woods.)
> 
> Call them the Super .....s


Got to call them what the fans know them as.

Rusev's Bitches. You can add on Zack Ryder in the Owen Hart role.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Headliner said:


> The other blacks. (Big E, JOEY THE WILDCAT and Xavier Woods.)
> 
> Call them the Super .....s


I like the idea. Henry can damn sure go as a heel.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:renee :mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> The man who needs it most on the entire roster, The Big Show.


Nah, give it to that John Cena guy. I'm sick of this company holding him back.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Mark not happy


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow, Mark Henry is a jerk. 

Fuck that guy for beating me fair and square!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

p862011 said:


> outside of NWO wcw didn't have anything else they didn't create new stars or create another great storyline besides maybe goldberg and that's why they went under


Booker T? Benoit? Jericho? Guerrero? Easy to forget all those guys were actually being showcased pretty well on WCW before they jumped ship. Mysterio's another guy who benefited from WCW. Yes, they were being held down by politics from the likes of Nash and Hogan but they were a big part of the show and the main reason a lot of people carried on watching it until they left.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

LMFAO


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

OH SHIT lol


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Heel turn confirmed.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

bo has a higher voice than renee. And finally something good happens. Dallas should be thankful he's on tv.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Bo looks like Gollum


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

YASSS WHOOP HIS ASS


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Heel turn.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Dreamcast99 said:


> Henry is :done
> 
> Bolieve! :bo


:lol :lol :lol


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Yeah. What an excellent way to represent America Mark. When someone beats you fair and square, beat the holy shit out of them.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*WHOOP DA BAD PEOPLE!*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hmm I think Henry is pissed


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

he getting bo-fucked up


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lordhhhx said:


> Bo dallas¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
> 
> Lol henry :lmao





HHHbkDX said:


> :lmao Really? Proof that even WWE doesn't watch their own shows.


Yeah apparently so.:|


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

BO! NOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Considering Henry is the "Worlds Strongest Man" You'd think he'd give Dallas a bit of height on his finish..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

yeah real big man henry beating on someone have your size because he beat you clean

what a dick


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Ha Henry just murdered Bo


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

LMFAO


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Cheese Renee sure leaves people to the wolves all the time doesn't she? :lol

And wow Henry is sure a sore loser.. Boooooooooo!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

RIP Bo.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Why is every face in the WWE such an unlikable sore fucking loser?


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

He'll be on smackdown, not even with bandages.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

No Henry, your credibility is no more


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Now that's what should have happened.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Who is this retard holding the camera? Stop this shaky stuff and focus on the action.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Show some gawddamn sportsmanship, Mark. Such a sore loser. SMFH


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Yikes.


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

Damn bo got raped


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMAO at Bo's face


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Bo winng clean is surprising.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

He killed him.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

HENRY IS SUCH A SORE LOSER. ALL HE HAD TO DO WAS


BOLIEVE


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

THAT'S WHAT HE DOES


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Gah JBL can be annoying sometimes.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

THAT'S WHAT I DO!


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

So, is Cena going to save Bo dallas now?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

better RAW theme to play during segments.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

And the lowest drawing.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Henry just killed Bo


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

he needs to bolieve


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

'He should have done that to Rusev' How many times is JBL gonna say that god awful fucking line


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Come on Henry. He's a hero to the entire WWE Universe.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

JBL is so damn unlikeable. I want to punch him in his nuts.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> Why is every face in the WWE such an unlikable sore fucking loser?


In fairness, he's clearly turning heel.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Looks like its time for a change :thecause


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

BUT THEY ARENT TWINS


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm Stardust......


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

STARFUCKINDUST :mark:


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Damn!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:jbl MYGULL! MYGULL! MYGULL! :jbl


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ham and Egger said:


> Show some gawddamn sportsmanship, Mark. Such a sore loser. SMFH


They are turning him heel.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So I am confused, am I supposed to give my $9.99 to Susan G Komen or use it to get the WWE Network?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Sandow would do a better job Being stardust




Not that I want it to happen tho


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Here's my piss break.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow WWE does a real good job of clarifying who the heels and the faces are. It seems the faces do more "bad guy stuff" than the heels


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Basically.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

So they went through the time and effort to bring that chalkboard there with them?

Okay then.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

JBL: Bo Dallas should be the new poster boy.
Lawler: Of what, birth control?

Lawler has made me laugh once tonight, that's a strange feeling.


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh not this shite. Why are these two champs?


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm over these guys. Hopefully they get written off soon.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Am I watching Chikara, wtf is this shit.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

These cunts and the Usos get to hold those belts, but they couldn't even give the Real Americans a run for a month?


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Cody isn't even slightly believable in this role. He's terrible.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Still no mention of the WWE Network coming in the UK on Wed? Interesting.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

TheGMofGods said:


> Yeah. What an excellent way to represent America Mark. When someone beats you fair and square, beat the holy shit out of them.


LOL that's the most American thing he's done the last few weeks xD


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Stardust is fucking awful, like worse than Bries theme song


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

Brie Mode! *Gag*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WTF Brie Bella has her name being sung in her theme song?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

chicago popped for brie? Disappointed Chicago.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Cody


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Don't even care. Badass theme.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i can't get into the stardust bullshit. goldust was better on his own. damn the girls popped loud for brie.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

"BRIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEE MOOOOOOODEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE"


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Ow, my ears have just been raped, Brie Bella's new music is horrible


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Cody Rhodes does a good Michael Jackson.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JBL speaks for the audience.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

And not a single fuck...


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

This fucking theme :maury Goddamn.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Buried song is one of the worst theme songs I've ever heard, ugh that Brie mode at the start is horrible 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Stardusssssst


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

BRIE MODE!!!!! WAH WAH WAH WAH!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What type of theme music is this? This shit is uncalled for.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Brie mode fpalm

Fuck this shit, creating a gimmick out of her being a drunken slut.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Brie's theme makes me want to murder someone


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Yay brie has a match on raw


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Dat segment :banderas

Brie mode club music :ti


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

This theme is WOAT


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

wtf is this song? Brie Mode?? wtf


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> So I am confused, am I supposed to give my $9.99 to Susan G Komen or use it to get the WWE Network?



get a lifetime membership here.......i will be money better spent.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Small breasted Bella, your theme is fucking awful.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm assuming Brie Mode is when you drag out a terribly done uninteresting feud with your even worse sister


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Brie cheese is more interesting


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Bweeeee mode

:HA at her theme


----------



## steman731 (Aug 17, 2014)

Brie has the best body of any Diva on the roster.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao well at least the WWE wasn't dumb enough to have a Bellas in ring "promo"


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

it feels like someone actually new was hired to write today show


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

BRIE-MODE BABAYYYYYYYYYYY :mark:


(Said no one ever)


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Good Lord can't we get some kind of warning before that atrocious music stars so we can hit mute in time??


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Damn Brie sucks so much but she's so damn hot. Can't decide if I want her in my TV or not :S


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That intro to Brie's theme. kada

Finally a decent Diva theme song.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dude you make pizza boxes. Not something you should be showing on TV.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

No mention of network in uk?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

VINTAGE CFOMONEYSIGN


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

steman731 said:


> Brie has the best body of any Diva on the roster.


Paige and Layla


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

$9.99 for the network!

But only $5.99 for domino's two toppings large pizzas!


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

This Bo/Henry double turn should be interesting.


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh Chicago, why did you pop for Brie Bella Ffs, now we might see more of her


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Second after Cesaro's


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> That intro to Brie's theme. kada
> 
> Finally a decent Diva theme song.


Paige has one of the best themes in the WWE for new themes. Id say Paiges is way too good for a diva lol

AJs is pretty good too


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

At least she (probably) isn't cutting a promo.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well time to check on MNF

:vince7


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Can we just get Orton away from the Authority for fuck sake he's wasting away being just "Background Guy"


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i don't think brie's theme is bad at all, it fits her.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Brie mode is the new "THe Rock says"................nah.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Darkness is here said:


> No mention of network in uk?


You still think WWE gives a shit about the UK man? :aryalol

Barrett is unfortunate evidence that they don't


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

It's time!


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

Dreamcast99 said:


> $9.99 for the network!
> 
> But only $5.99 for domino's two toppings large pizzas!


DECISIONS DECISIONS!!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Marcos 25063 said:


> "BRIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEE MOOOOOOODEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE"


Worst song on the roster now by a mile


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

steman731 said:


> Brie has the best body of any Diva on the roster.


Agreed. Maybe only Summer can beat her there. She also has top 3 best looking faces.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> You still think WWE gives a shit about the UK man? :aryalol
> 
> *Barrett is unfortunate evidence that they don't *


Don't remind me


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh fuck, Divas. 

Time for weed.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> Can we just get Orton away from the Authority for fuck sake he's wasting away being just "Background Guy"


He will turn soon. . . . . . . . . one day. . . . .


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

RAW is COMMERCIALS


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Audiences across America are being scared by "jump scares" in 2014. 

Why didn't that shit run its course after that A Relaxing Drive clip that was all over the internet ~2002


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

shutupchico said:


> i don't think brie's theme is bad at all, it fits her.



Yep, it sure does; it sucks and she sucks


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

steman731 said:


> Brie has the best body of any Diva on the roster.


summer brudda


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

Dont mind the theme it actually fits her when she comes out.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Dreamcast99 said:


> $9.99 for the network!
> 
> But only $5.99 for domino's two toppings large pizzas!


We used to be able to get 3 pizzas for 15 bucks from there a few years back. Fucking greedy ass Dominos.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao BRIE-MOOOOOODE


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Was that Henry/Bo crushing an attempt at a double turn?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Can't wait for Chrisley to come back on. Love them.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Molfino said:


> Oh fuck, Divas.
> 
> Time for weed.


The match will probably be over before the bud hits you.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

It's time!.....for a piss break.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey @wwe can we get some warning before that atrocious Brie @BellaTwins music stars so we can hit mute in time? #bleedingears #RAW is #pain

Tweet it if you're on twitter!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I would totally bang the Chrisely daughter.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Everyone acting like this is the first time she used this song. :booklel


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> better RAW theme to play during segments.


The memories :reggie


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Not sure how I should feel on being the only one who thinks Brie's new theme is actually OK and finds the first 16 seconds of it catchy. eyton


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

ironcladd1 said:


> Worst song on the roster now by a mile


This song is fucking DOPE. This is something you'd hear on the radio. FACT


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Poor audience had to listen to that theme during the commercial break.


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

Molfino said:


> Oh fuck, Divas.
> 
> 
> 
> Time for weed.



Hahhahhahha 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Have they seriously been listening to that bullshit music for the last 5 minutes?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

World's Best said:


> Audiences across America are being scared by "jump scares" in 2014.
> 
> Why didn't that shit run its course after that A Relaxing Drive clip that was all over the internet ~2002
> 
> ...


If you really want to be scared go play that ps4 demo PT


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

witchblade000 said:


> Paige and Layla


Layla Yes, Paige No.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

They made that crowd listen to that theme the entire commercial break :maury


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Crissy knows Best. 


I guess this is the current generation's version of The Osbournes.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Brie is prettier than Nikki



Nikki has a better body tho


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Damn, I would've needed CPR if I had to listen to this theme that long.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

_This_ Bella theme sucks.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

fpalm


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Jesus christ Nikki

I'd bang her out really good


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh god a Bella promo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Can't get over the BRIE-MOOOODE intro :lol


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Damn Nikki. That dress bama4


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

She's talking. Nooooooooooooooooo. Shoot me please.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh God now the other one is out talking, Why u losing Patriots?? Why you do that to me??


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Arcade said:


> Everyone acting like this is the first time she used this song. :booklel


It's so bad your brain blocks out you've ever heard it.

Fuck, a Bella promo.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

LOL


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> :lmao well at least the WWE wasn't dumb enough to have a Bellas in ring "promo"


You spoke too soon


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

the mention of bryan gets yes chants. when he comes back the crowd is gonna shit themselves.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I think Bryan is still over.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Have they seriously been listening to that bullshit music for the last 5 minutes?


They turn the music off and start it up again right before coming back


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Bryan still over as fuck


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did they drop the whole thing where DB cheated on her? LOL


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao using :bryan6 to get a reaction


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Oh...so this Bella feud is still a thing...great.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

God damn, please get the mic out of her hands, please.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Just think of how much better it would be if it was Bryan that Dean was teaming with. Having a top face that most of the crowd hates does nothing for the guys coming up trying to get a rub from the top face.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

nikki's way better on the mic this week than normal. more passion.


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Have they seriously been listening to that bullshit music for the last 5 minutes?


No they usually just play WWE ads then go back to it.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'For what Brie, FOR WHAT?!'

DEM acting skills.


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

Gotta love that “I wish I was at Nitro” sign.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL yes chants the second bryan's mentioned


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bitch you said this already, though.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:yes


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

This can't even get a reaction in Chicago when they're not mentioning Bryan. It's a graveyard in the arena. :LOL


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Nikki needs to stop whinning


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

legit changed the channel 

This Nikki vs Brie shit is worse than AIDS


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Sitting at home recovering still the second more over person in the show.. The sad part is that the most over person is not even in the company..


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Dreamcast99 said:


> $9.99 for the network!
> 
> But only $5.99 for domino's two toppings large pizzas!


and 16 dollars and some change yo can watch the wwe network while eating Domino's pizza


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

I wanna fuck nikki.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Cheap pops, fake tits. Nikki Bella.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh god, this match is going to be a trainwreck.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

LMAO


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Fuck all this.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> I think Bryan is still over.



You guys say this every time they mention him. Gesh


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Did they forget they did the therapist and Bryan had a affair angle??


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Eva Marie and cameron? fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cameron and Eva

LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

Could they find two less competent female wrestlers on the planet?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

this match will put malenko, hart AND benoit's ghost to shame.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

the untalented fucks :maury :ti :maury


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Did they drop the whole thing where DB cheated on her? LOL


They mentioned it was a hoax brah, keep up.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Really they are going to put Cameron and Eva in front of this crowd?


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh no! 
:duck


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

LMFAO the two worst wrestlers in the world. My god the horror!!!


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Hahahaha lol so they pair the worst divas?! Okay...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> This song is fucking DOPE. This is something you'd hear on the radio. FACT


:lmao Exactly


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Cameron with the catchiest theme on the roster lol


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So Nikki blames Brie for being put in handicap matches and decides to align with the woman who actually put her in the handicap matches. Makes sense.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Did they drop the whole thing where DB cheated on her? LOL


lolcreative


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow lol.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fucking hell.
WHY?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Same old shit, Nikki say something new


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Just when you thought this segment couldn't get any worse, arguably two of the worst workers in all of professional wrestling come out to the ring.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is going to be terrible. Keep it short plz. Seeing Cameron makes me lol at her bribing the cop last year.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so we have to suffer through TWO Diva matches and neither have Paige or AJ in the match? UGH


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

EVA MARIE THE QUEEN OF CHITOWN


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Those menacing evils heels with their cancer charity attire on and the babyface who hasn't bothered.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

da fuq is this? Where Paige/Aj


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:ti

Here we go. Inb4 one of them botches tagging the other in.


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

Is Cameron supposed to be Nicki Minaj? Wtf? And God 3 terrible entrance songs in a row. FUCK the Total Divas division


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This is the complete opposite of what WWE should be in this day and age. All the fucking cheesy pop songs and the leeching off bullshit fads is just sickening.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Darkness is here said:


> No mention of network in uk?


:cole You paid £15.99 to watch Night Of Champions on Sky Box Office when the WWE Network is only $9.99? That makes you _stupid!_


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Eva AND Ms. Alcia Fox vs Melina? My bathroom break senses are tingling!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

We want AJ chants. Lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

"We Want AJ!"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why the fuck is Cameron still employed?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ham and Egger said:


> This song is fucking DOPE. This is something you'd hear on the radio. FACT


Pretty much the reason radio sucks.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol we want AJ chant :aj3


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The crowd is chanting "We want puppies!"


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

This is lame


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

This should be a good warm up for Brie when the real handicap match happens.


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

Body! Make me need to piss now! Eva! Offense!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Eva Marie though :lenny


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Erik. said:


> They mentioned it was a hoax brah, keep up.


OH LOL

I do tend to zone out during raw sometimes unless they said it on SD which I never watch


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So, the only chants are for AJ and Bryan. Yep, Bellas are so worth all this time.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Brie's punishment is shes gonna have to carry this match


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Again...How people stan the fucking Bellas i'll never know

inb4negs


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I'd still go knee deep in Eva Marie tho bama4


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

we want aj :westbrook5


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

JBL JBL JBL JBL!!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And no fucks are given.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Old Lawler with the sexism


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

crowd is shitting on the match lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

JBL chant Mygull


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JBL chants. They're bored to death :LOL :LOL :LOL


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cameron is ugly and sucks. Why is she employed. 

Eva Marie at least looks sexy.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

I heard those "We want AJ" chants lol.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> So, the only chants are for AJ and Bryan. Yep, Bellas are so worth all this time.


And JBL.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Nikki pooped her dress


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

"We want puppies!"


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

There you go, Chicago crowd. Shit on this match.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Commentator chants. :clap


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Now.. NOW would be a good time to chant for Punk if they have to!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol "You're full of drama, JBL" :cole


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Man, commentary scrambling to try and salvage the audience giving no fucks.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Yawn.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Crowd shitted all over that match haha


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

AJ STYLES CHANTS


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Bless this crowd.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Obviously chanting for Jerry Springer unk2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

At least they kept it short.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

god Eva sucks. I'd expect that from an apparent gun hating commie though.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Brie did what Nikki couldn't do...won her handicap match


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

This music is a joke


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Brie leeching off the DB yes chant


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Cole over for one night .


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Please dear god let there not be a third divas match.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol the announcers trying to explain the chants

Also is Brie's music saying "that dick"?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Jbl will be happy.


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

Brie they aren't chanting "Yes" for your untalented ass.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

They're chanting yes because there happy it's over


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

So she is stealing the yes chant. Awesome sauce...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Can't wait until Bryan comes back.

:bryan3


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That will be the biggest pop of Brie's life.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

When Bryan comes back it's going to be pure INSANITY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

This "Yes" chant makes me fucking sick. Grow the hell up.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

These chants! :lmao

BRIE-MOOOOOODE! :yes


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

I bet they would have done the wave if this had gone on for another minuite.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

uh, maybe it was just the chant that was over afterall


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

GOAT Diva match. Gave Melina vs Alicia Fox a run for it's money :mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA The fucking Yes chant...


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Now Bryan's wife is the one stealing his chant. Beautiful.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

She missed her grandson become a WWE jobber. fpalm


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess Hulk is here to promote breast cancer awareness.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

omgzz its no denil brin oh vur its the yes chants over!!11111!11!!!


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

I hope we aren't getting bella ina a cell match.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn Titus...feels


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Dixie Carter running this company free title matches on tv ,and more then one women match on show


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

That same Titus' grandmother video is from last year.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

shutupchico said:


> uh, maybe it was just the chant that was over afterall


Yeah just like it was WHAT that was over and not austin because fans still say WHAT in 2014


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao He did the :bark in college too!


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Titus oneil getting me so emotional 
Rip Tituses grandmother 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

shutupchico said:


> uh, maybe it was just the chant that was over afterall


No. When they mentioned Bryan the crowd popped and did the chant. THe chant at the end was probably for that again. Or like someone said "thank god that's over YES YES YES!"


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Prepare for the chant is over posts...Because you know.. Brie and Bryan has absolute no relation..


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Superkick said:


> omgzz its no denil brin oh vur its the yes chants over!!11111!11!!!


The WWE creative team right now. fpalm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I wonder how many times Titus had to rehearse for that.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

inb4 people say it's just the chant that's over, completely ignoring the fact that she's married to Daniel Bryan.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

JohnCooley said:


> This "Yes" chant makes me fucking sick. Grow the hell up.


Agreed.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

You think they keep Paige and AJ off today due to the Punk chants?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Titus is proud of losing to a rabbit? Gotta make the best out of everything I guess.


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

Titus: I'm now a WWE superstar.

Sure you are, and I was a member of the Beatles.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Go away you bastards.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

brb giving Titus a bro hug

With that being said, Vince, Y U NO PUSH SLATER GATOR?!? :cuss:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I wonder how many times Titus had to rehearse for that.


:bark


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Not even Cena could leech onto someone's popularity the way Brie just did.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Does that prove that the YES chants are used because they are fun to do for the audience? rather than it been exclusively because of Daniel Bryan.


I want Bryan to be remembered for his epic matches and undeniable talent. Not a shitty chant that gets cheap pops.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

WWE is so much better without Bryan. In only Cena was out too.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

JamesK said:


> Prepare for the chant is over posts...Because you know.. Brie and Bryan has absolute no relation..


you're wrong, they did an angle together in 2010 when she was trying to steal him away from Gail Kim...


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Ham and Egger said:


> She missed her grandson become a WWE jobber. fpalm


Come on man,no need for that.My mom is recovering from breast cancer, I feel Titus.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

"Yes!"

Never forget.


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

So they shit on her match and then chant Yes with her 2 minutes later?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

EPIPHANY: Cameron looks like Nicki Minaj?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

JohnCooley said:


> This "Yes" chant makes me fucking sick. Grow the hell up.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

islesfan13 said:


> You think they keep Paige and AJ off today due to the Punk chants?


I don't care why, but there really doesn't need to be three divas match on the show. Especially considering how bad the first two have been.


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh no.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Adam and the bunny


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> Yeah just like it was WHAT that was over and not austin because fans still say WHAT in 2014


it was an exagerration. still funny that she gets 1000 times bigger reaction than she ever has in her career when she does the "yes"


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

omfg the bunny


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Rosebuds....... great I guess


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm fpalm fpalm Go fuck yourself Adam Rose


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Scarlett :mark:


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

On not this fucker on commentary.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

FORESHADOWING?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

The Bunny . . .


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh shit, dat theme.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Dat Rosita :durant3


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

If they make Titus job after the segment with his grandma, I swear to you not.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

What in the actual fucking shit ass fuck is this shit?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Adam Rose looks like he's stoned out of his mind :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

SLATER GATOR :mark:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

:maury


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Fucking hell!!!! They were off to a decent start!!! WHY??


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The....fuck.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

It's BunnyMania

And Slater/Gator theme and titantron
:mark:


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

My favorite Pastime is red repping those that hate the Yes! Chant.

Get on board, bruthas!


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Slater Gator :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Slatah-Gahta! Look at the GATOR! :lol WTF!


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

GOAT THEME
GOAT TEAM


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Is this what it's come to?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

LoveHateWWE said:


> So they shit on her match and then chant Yes with her 2 minutes later?


Its because we all love the Dragon! :yes


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hornswoggle needs to die.

There, I said it.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh lord fpalm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Poor Titus. 

Poor..................................Titus. The struggle is real.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Channel is changing now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so the bunny gets over and the wWE has to run it and now get a gator

this stupid company


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

What.......The.........Fuck?


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

I don't think Steve Irwin will be able to do that. Lol.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

What in the actual fuck...?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

This match.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'We need Steve Irwin'

Err he's dead JBL.


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

Introducing the new WWE Mascot's Division.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Please shit on this segment, Chicago.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

lol...LOL


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

a wild race bating piece of shit appears


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Pulling Jesse Jackson into this bullshit.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Didn't know Jesse Jackson liked WWE.


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

I didn't know Adam Rose is British. I've never heard him talk before.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So they run THIS in Chicago?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jesse Jackson?:lmao

Jesse need to fight for a Titus push.


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

Dat theme.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh god


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Jesse Jackson on RAW


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jesse Jackson. Another divisive character, like Sharpton


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This is just awful. My god the lowest of the low.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

lol Jesse Jackson

Titus better win or shits going down


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh, you've gotta be fucking kidding me. This shit has gone downhill fast. Time to call it a night I reckon.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh look a rare Primo and Epico sighting


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Jesse Jackson on Raw. :done


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Jessie Jackson da god


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

this is embarrassing to watch


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Reverend Gator for President 2016!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:eyeroll


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Did Brian Gewirtz get rehired?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Slater Gator is officially a team thanks to their trippy yet cool mash-up of theme. <3

Fucking Hornswoggle. :hayden3


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Scarlett Bordeaux!


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

The way rose talks XD
" I have felt that and that is not pleasant"
" Bunnymania running wild it is"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vince gonna have Titus win a match in front of Jesse Jackson.

Can't job him out in front of Jesse :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Adam Rose have your group sit down they are blocking the view at people at ring side fFS


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

This is the time to shit on the show dear crowd.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

AustinRockHulk said:


> I didn't know Adam Rose is British. I've never heard him talk before.


He's South African but I guess he's trying to go for the Russell Brand thing, I'm not having my country take responsibility for Rose!


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

I was watching Dragonball z, heard some funny shit was going down, tune in

to se fucking hornswoggle dressed as a gator.

Why is WWE still a thing ??? The Bunny I can see working since you can do legit athletic stuff with it and so forth, but Gator o god.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

doinktheclowns said:


> Does that prove that the YES chants are used because they are fun to do for the audience? rather than it been exclusively because of Daniel Bryan.
> 
> 
> I want Bryan to be remembered for his epic matches and undeniable talent. Not a shitty chant that gets cheap pops.


Lol...it's not cheap at all. Bryan got it over. On his own. With no one.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Superkick said:


>


Well.. you know, I want to tear into it but what more really needs to be said about the Bellas?


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

For fuck's sakes , I called it last week , we were gonna see the rabbit & torito as a joke and now they are in the same ring and now this green shit! This is pathetic.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

AustinRockHulk said:


> I didn't know Adam Rose is British. I've never heard him talk before.


Thats a south african accent buddy


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The face-off!


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

"The Gator's Twerking MAGGLE" Thank God JBL did not use this quote


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

uttahere


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This is fucking 1995 WWF levels of shit. Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

amazing


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao We seriously watch this shit....


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:maury:maury:maury


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Slater/Gator Baby!


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

SLATOR GATOR WINS


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Is Jessie Jackson a que dog too?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Just had a 15 minute stand off with a huge spider, I finally won


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I miss the "bullshit" chants


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm in love with that Slater-Gator theme :banderas


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

Slater gator with dat push


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Slator-Gator for Tag Champs


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

I feel embarrassed to be a WWE fan.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

#PUSHSLATERTOTHEMOON


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

SlaterGator wins! SlaterGator wins!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

WeeLC is still my WWE match of the year.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

The crowd paid its money for this?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

JBL doesn't like hip hop?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*FacePalm*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Are you fucking me right now


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

So the Bunny isn't Hornswoggle at least


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Gator Roll :lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

WWE is dead


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

lololololol
by gawd that bull has a family !


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

PG era at its finest.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Giving Slater a win just so he can get buried by Rose's bunny.

This fucking company fpalm


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SLATER GATOR WINS!!! :dance

Counting the days until we get a feud between them and Team Rosebud (Rose and Bunny) for the tag titles. 'Swoggle with the gator roll! BAH GAWD, KING!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes, folks we are watching this :trips7


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is WWE in 2014, folks.

DAT OUT OF TOUCH FACTOR.

:cena5

:vince5


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

I've just realized what Rose is wearing lol.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

and here cooome the booooooooos


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

This is hard to watch....


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh my god. Fuck off Rose you dumb bitch.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> The crowd paid its money for this?


No.

They paid for 4+ hours of entertainment. This is just 10+ minutes of it for kids.

I mean... not hard to think about, man.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

THE BUNNY IS ABOUT TO WRECK SHIT


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So who are the heels again?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

trash


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Embarrassing.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I just came back from taking a shit to see Hornswoggle in a fucking alligator costume...

:tenay


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The fans should be booing this crap.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Jessie Jackson is friends with a bull abuser.

Scandal of 2014


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I wonder if Gabriel can do the 450 splash in that bunny suit?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I should not be enjoying this, but I am.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

jfc fpalm


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I would've marked if the Bunny did the 450! :mark:


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

With the gunge shit and now this, makes me thing this really isn't aimed at me to watch, this is all aimed at kids.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

What planet is this?


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Los Matadores with the double team :cole

Call the move u fucking asshole fpalm


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*GATOR ROLL *


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Yawn.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

And there's still over an hour left fpalm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Best believe Jesse suing on behalf of my dude Titus.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Can Adam Rose just fuck off. Like legitimately fuck off.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I never thought WWE would do something like this. Shame on me for putting anything past them.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Jesse raising that white bunnies hand

everything he's worked for destroyed


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

A black guy, a gator and a red head are abusing a bull, the bull gets saved by a 80s hippy and a bunny.

What is this, Who Framed Roger Rabbit WWE style?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Does anyone know who the chick that's in pink and blue? I think she might surpass Kaitlyn for me :durant3


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

What happened to
" We having been insulting your intelligence for far too long"



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

I actually meants slater gator with dat burial.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Because animal gimmicks were working out so well in the early 90s rit

Who could forget the legends such as Red Rooster and Gobbledy Gooker. Don't forget Mantaur.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Absolute trash. They better showcase some NXT guys in front of this crowd.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I hope one day we find out who's under that bunny suit


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Jesse Jackson feeling awkward next to that white bunny. Lol


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Did I seriously just fucking see Jesse Jackson and a fucking Bunny together on Raw?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

the oddities were better than this


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

i have no words.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

almost two hours in and we've only seen cena for about two minutes. This si good tv.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

Last two matches just complete trash


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol they put Ambrose with Cena and Orton so people cheer and Vince thinks it's for Cena and Orton


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Can I just see what they're doing with Luke Harper? I don't care about this filler shit.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Didn't we just see Cena/Ambrose vs Kane/Orton last week?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> I would've marked if the Bunny did the 450! :mark:


:lol That would've been nuts!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:ti Here we go with this commercial


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/516766667465302016
:lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

So odds on when the bunny is revealed to be Dixie Carter in disguise?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

shutupchico said:


> the oddities were better than this


Tell me you did not just say that.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

this 9.99 commercial is straight out of the 90s


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I won't lie, I lol'd at the gator roll...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> SLATER GATOR WINS!!! :dance
> 
> Counting the days until we get a feud between them and Team Rosebud (Rose and Bunny).


Some shitty, super-gimmicked Survivor Series match.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So yeah, lets put the price over the content or quality. That matters.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

One of the worst segments I've ever seen on RAW, and that's really saying something.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

That 9.99 chant is more fake than every single chant we hear on Smackdown.


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

gamegenie said:


>


The GOOD OLD DAYS!!!!!!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Corey Graves ‏@WWEGraves 

Adam Rose's commentary is about as exciting as warm milk. #ImALemon @wwe #RAW


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

MTVDTH said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/516766667465302016
> :lmao


GOAT


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I think the sheikh said it best

@the_ironsheik 1m1 minute ago
WHO THE FUCK ARE THESE FUCKING MIDGETS #rawchicago


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> :lol they put Ambrose with Cena and Orton so people cheer and Vince thinks it's for Cena and Orton


:vince2 The rivalry of the generation!


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

Raw has actually been really great :lmao.


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

Even Kessie Jackson knows this is stupid.

“Everybody how much it is”

Then why have this stupid commercial? You dunderheads!


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Did anyone else think the alligator was cute, I feel weird for admitting that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I really do want to know why Jesse Jackson is there.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hornswoggle has to be one of the worst things that ever happened to WWE. Any segment he's in is terrible.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> One of the worst segments I've ever seen on RAW, and that's really saying something.


Springer has been redeemed :reggie


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

TheGMofGods said:


> A black guy, a gator and a red head are abusing a bull, the bull gets saved by a 80s hippy and a bunny.
> 
> What is this, Who Framed Roger Rabbit WWE style?


One of Rose's LSD fuelled fantasies, but the looks of it.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I won't lie, I lol'd at the gator roll...


I didn't. It's a legitimate Luke Harper move. Gimmick infringement at its finest. WWE doesn't care about protecting talents and wrestlers aren't allowed to stand up for theirselves.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Little over an hour left, come on Raw kick it to high gear now!


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> The match will probably be over before the bud hits you.


Yeah, just back now. 

Hopefully the buzz stays with me for this main event though fpalm


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The sheer level of saltiness in this thread from the Slater Gator / Matadores / Rosebuds shenanigans...


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Headliner said:


> I really do want to know why Jesse Jackson is there.


hoping he takes a legit chair shot to the head


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> Springer has been redeemed :reggie


2010 had some awful stuff. The Baywatch and Macgruber segments were unbearable.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

MTVDTH said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/516766667465302016
> :lmao


they have to bring him in for one of those panel shows, it would be more entertaining than 3 hours of RAW.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:bahgawd the awfulness of that segment


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Roxinius said:


> hoping he takes a legit chair shot to the head


Y


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Is Hogan next?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Roxinius said:


> hoping he takes a legit chair shot to the head


:dahell


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

A rematch? Isn't MainEvent taped with raw?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Let's see that ass Lana baby. Work it.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

What are the chances that Hogan returns in this segment as Mr. America?

:vince



Dreamcast99 said:


> A rematch? Isn't MainEvent taped with raw?




Superstars taped before RAW

Main Event taped before Smackdown


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Y


like sharpton he's a piece of shit


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Roosev Matchka


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

boo


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

Rusev is on. Can we see Kurt Angle now?


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

I want Kurt Angle.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oooooh Lana!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Lana's legs :banderas

those babies rival Kieblers


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Dreamcast99 said:


> A rematch? Isn't MainEvent taped with raw?


No, it's live before SD


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Dat Putin titantron!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> 2010 had some awful stuff. The Baywatch and Macgruber segments were unbearable.


:lol I remember that.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:lana2 SHUT UP! STUPID AMERICANS!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana oh my LAWD :wall


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

A Rusev segment on and I can't find my remote smh


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Lana :mark::mark::mark::mark:::mark::mark:


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh Lana!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Hogan to interrupt Lana.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Show finally getting a push !!!

He's still super green but I'm ready for some new talent in the spotlight !!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

One of the best characters in WWE currently

and Rusev


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Shouldn't Rusev be in line for a title shot at this point? 

Seriously, he's more credible than any US or IC Title contender has been this year.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I can't wait to see what Lana has to say about Big Show knocking out Rusev on smackdown


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

tommo010 said:


> Lana's legs :banderas
> 
> those babies rival Kieblers


I don't know about that.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Russev should put over that young up and comer Big Show.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Botched the replay.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> Corey Graves ‏@WWEGraves
> 
> Adam Rose's commentary is about as exciting as warm milk. #ImALemon @wwe #RAW












Good thing we'll never have to deal with Graves wrestling on the main roster since he stole Bunny's original gimmick and got bopped on the head so hard that he had to retire. :hayden3


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Roxinius said:


> like sharpton he's a piece of shit


How


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Rusev sold the fuck out of that punch.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

If Big Show beats Rusev fpalm


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Hogan to cut Lana?


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

It's the clip that was used to advertize this segment! They couldn't even make two little videos showing the punch!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao the Russian flag with Putin,s face in the crowd 

Embrace the Putin :lana


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

That flag is blocking a shit ton of peoples view


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Do what she says.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Hogan time brother!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

The most beautiful woman on Television.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

The Punk fallout has killed Chicago. They used to be a goat crowd now it's just a bunch of whipped puppies.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hogan to come out with the real american theme


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

dem boobies


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Lana's Bosom :kobe4


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

SHUH TUP


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Definitely rooting for Rusev over Big Show.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd be pissed if that damn flag blocked my view of Lana's ass.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Batz said:


> Hogan to cut Lana?


You've been thinking the same as me all Raw. Get out of my head!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

What happened to Chicago being a rabid crowd that WWE didn't want to fuck with?


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Here comes Big Show


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

here we go


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Lana is fucking gold.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cheers for the Big Show :bean


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

the most over guy in the company right now! he knocked out rusev!!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Big Show has always sucked.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

I hope Rusev never kayfabes. He's fucked in the streets if he does.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

This fucking guy is 300 times worse than Cena
Fuck off Show


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The great thing about this show is that it lets you tune out for almost 40 minutes and you know for sure that you didn't miss a damn thing. 
Back to Martin on DVR.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So at what point are they going to put a guy against Rusev that's actually likeable?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

So is Big Show Face or Heel this time?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

That Big Show pop was huge wtf


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lana :lenny


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

RustyPro said:


> Russev should put over that young up and comer Big Show.


Really excited for Shows future, most over guy right now.


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

I will take anyone but the Bella Twins over Big Slow. Get this fucker in a retirement home already.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Ironclad got a big pop :maury


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

It's a big ass show tonight.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> The most beautiful woman on Television.


Christina Hendricks is on Mad Men, not Double Double E programming.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

jesus fucking hell Lana's titties


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)




----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Lana is smooooookin' hot


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I really like The Big Show at the moment.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Please get the Big Show off my TV screen. Like forever.


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllll! Itsa Big Slow!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Putin vs Obama. I know who my money is on :mark:


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Proof Lana and Rusev are great heels, they made Big Show super over


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Lana is soooooo hot


but not as hot as this blossoming superstar big show!!!!
up and comer taking the world by storm !


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> You've been thinking the same as me all Raw. Get out of my head!


Nope they're saving hogan to pander to the Susan g. Kolman foundation, brother. 

"You see brothers it's not just about pink it's about helping find a cure brothers. So donate,brothers, to the shawna d. Cowman foundation, then sign up for the wwe network, brothers, for 9.99, brother."


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Snapdragon said:


> That Big Show pop was huge wtf


Even Swagger managed to get a big reaction when facing Rusev.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

MURICA


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SMOOTH THE HELL OUT.

My boy Big Show.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

WTF is up with crowd? I thought Raw was in Chicago?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

+1 to Show for channeling Nicholson in A Few Good Men.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> So at what point are they going to put a guy against Rusev that's actually likeable?


Are you a Kurt Angle fan? Maybe Angle returns for Rusev, but I doubt it.

Most likely it'll be Reigns or Cena vs. Rusev soon, so the answer to your question is most likely "never."

I root for Rusev because the guys he feuds with like Big Show are so dull and stale.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Thwagger's not going to be happy that Big Show got the USA chants


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

So is Rusev supposed to be a big player for WWE in the future? He gets featured in a lot of big segments and a nice chunk of time each week. My interest in WWE has declined the last couple of years.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> What happened to Chicago being a rabid crowd that WWE didn't want to fuck with?


They're not very smarky. They just cheer on the smark favorites, and get easily worked.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

no big show. u cant handle the truth. hang it up


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Big Show has such a bright future in front of him, but we all know WWE will fuck up his push


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

Actually like this Big Show/Rusev feud right now.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Big Show is such a goof. He does this shit on purpose.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

TromaDogg said:


>


The greatest weapon Obama has is his clipboard or maybe teleprompter


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Can someone GIF Big Show's slow-mo fist pumping?


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Switch over from half time and I am blessed with those oh so sexy legs of Lana. 

And big show.... ... ... 

Dem legs tho.


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

So Ruseev is bad for prophaganda. But not Big Show? I wish Steiner was around so that the Vince McMahon hypocrisy could be expressed with a loud and hilarious talker instead of this crap.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The fuck? lol.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

tommo010 said:


> WTF is up with crowd? I thought Raw was in Chicago?


I know they are acting like a bunch of 12 year old fans.


----------



## Down_Under_Thunder (Jul 2, 2014)

Fuck the big show, seriously if he beats Rusev that's a joke, Rusev has huge potential and is doing great as a heel.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

Rusev speaks English? WTF??


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Lol epic promo Rusev. Pass the mic back to Lana now.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Rusev is awesome, I don't care what anyone thinks.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Pull out the guts.

Kick in the groin.

Break all the bones.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Guess it was the WHAT chant that was over and not Austin right guys lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"I will kick you in your groins."

Yeah.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Bork Laser vs. Rusev for the promos.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh fuck off Big Show. Totally ruined this promo by making a total joke here


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Rusev showing more personality on the mic than reigns.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Take his mic :ti


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

#IronClad


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana's leg :moyes1


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

but he was speaking english


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

That's not PG Rusev.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

lololol

Does Rusev have tourettes?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

tommo010 said:


> WTF is up with crowd? I thought Raw was in Chicago?


People keep saying this, and honestly there is nothing to be really excited about...The WWE Championship is nowhere in sight, nothing matters that's going on right now, again, almost nothing at all matters that is or currently has been happening. Tonight is ad for Susan G. Komen, and so are the next 4 weeks.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

DAT GROIN KICK.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

popped a stream on to see what was happening on raw and within the first few minutes, rusev is being booed and big show is being massively cheered, i'm out of this stream already lol, so the chicago crowd has now become pc, pg pussified losers then


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Rusev channeling Tyson and Shiek


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rusev, biting ears and kicking groins

:maury


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Be honest, have anyone of you ever met a Big Show fan


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

About time he spoke some English...did you see the look on Big Show when Rusev was speaking?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Goddamn Rusev


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Big Show is really fine on the mic.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:lana CRUSH HIM RUSEV!


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

HOLY SHIT HE SOUNDS TERRIFYING!!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

What is this fetish WWE has with Big Show? seriously?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I am on the Rusev bandwagon. Despite the generic evil foreigner gimmick the guy is legit.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Rusev so violent. :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

He said groin! The Attitude Era is coming back!


----------



## Spagett (Oct 4, 2011)

i like when rusev talks. scary ass russin dude. him and ambrose would have a sick feud
<


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> So is Rusev supposed to be a big player for WWE in the future? He gets featured in a lot of big segments and a nice chunk of time each week. My interest in WWE has declined the last couple of years.


I wouldn't say a big player. They are just building him up stronger than anyone in the past two or three years to feed him to Cena. That really is the plan.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Dreamcast99 said:


> So Ruseev is bad for prophaganda. But not Big Show? I wish Steiner was around so that the Vince McMahon hypocrisy could be expressed with a loud and hilarious talker instead of this crap.


They should just bring Steiner back to feud with Rusev lol. Now that's a Rusev feud where I'd actually prefer the face.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Rusevs now off to pummel Lana's groin.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

ironclad wins again


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Can someone tell Vince and Dunn that the cold war ended over two decades ago?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Show done took the whole flag down


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Didn't the WWE learn last time they desecrated another countries flag?

Jericho got in huge trouble with the Brazil flag incident a few years ago


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Big Show is so fucking awful. fpalm


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Promo dat xenophobia


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Rusev would be the ultimate KGB


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Big Show rips down holder killing the entire front row....


USA USA USA


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Show hammin it up


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Big Show is absolutely awful wow


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Big Show sucks


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Can we abort Big Show yet?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

oh no he didn't


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

What a waste of damn time that segment was.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Well this is going to get the attention of Russian media.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

So Ironclad


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Big Show acting like a heel ripping down their flag for no reason. What is with WWE and booking faces meaner than heels?


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Yay Big Show ripped the flag down!


----------



## Down_Under_Thunder (Jul 2, 2014)

They run the Rusev feuds the same way everytime. 

Rusev gets beaten in the original fight (not pinned)....Henry/Swagger/Show
Rusev retreats when the face comes towards the ring.....Henry Swagger/Show
Rusev wins paperview.....Henry/Swagger 
Rusev wins rematch.....Henry/Swagger

They need to make it less obvious, Rusev should just tear these guys apart.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Disrepsecting someone's flag is a babyface move. No class...


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

The last three segments... fpalm


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Snapdragon said:


> That Big Show pop was huge wtf


Say what you want about the Big Show (I know I do) but the guy still gets really big pops whenever he comes out. I have to at least give him that.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

I DONT CARE BIG SHOW IS OVER MORE THAN ANYONE ELSE


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Rusev looks so weak here. Great for business. The 40+ year older needs his heat.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Bah Gawd he tore the flag down!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

And in one Move big show started a war with russia


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

That'll be big show suspended after complaints come in 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Show with the Few Good Men reference and now a Big Lebowski reference. bama

Too bad he's gonna get got by the Putin-deployed Winter Soldier for his desecration of the Russian flag. :\


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Big show did it for us


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

dougfisher_05 said:


> I wouldn't say a big player. They are just building him up stronger than anyone in the past two or three years to feed him to Cena. That really is the plan.


So he's the new Kozlov then?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

He pulled down the flag!

DAT ATTITUDE!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Show wants a fight but keeps throwing him out of the ring? Nice one!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:ti Imagine what Cena's gonna do to him.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't know if Show acting like a five year old is great or terrible.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

RustyPro said:


> Big Show acting like a heel ripping down their flag for no reason. What is with WWE and booking faces meaner than heels?


Are you serious?

He was attacked from behind by them.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow, Rusev spoke english and Lana is looking fine.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

It wouldn't be Big Show if he wouldn't ruin the momentum of an up-and-coming guy.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Damn Lana's legs though :lenny


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

My boy Big Show must have been hanging around R-Truth and the blacks lately. "Imma knock him smooth the hell out." "Immma knock his ass out."


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Why was this moment wasted on Big Show?? There is a whole roster of younger guys who could have used that..
Fuck you Big Slow..


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Fucking Big Show! FUCKK OFF SHOW YOU OVERSIZED CENA


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Say what you want about the Big Show (I know I do) but the guy still gets really big pops whenever he comes out. I have to at least give him that.


I like him.. I admit. But damn if it isn't sad to watch him in the 90s and now. Hell, even his early 2000s run with Heyman was at least decent. Funny, that somehow WCW actually managed to make him look better than the WWE has... usually it's the other way around.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Markus123 said:


> Rusevs now off to pummel Lana's groin.


That's why he's my most hated heel.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I can't for the life of me, understand why they haven't got Rusev feuding with sheamus for the us title?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> :ti Imagine what Cena's gonna do to him.


:cena5


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

I liked Knucklhead.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Why the fuck does Cole keep saying "Pirated" in reference to the breifcase? Can they not say "stolen?" WTF


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Mr cena leeching again on the hottest feud

Cena to bury Rusev

Cena to beat Brock to become 16 time champ

just fuck off already

WHAT IS THIS GUNGE SHIT ? WHat is this Childrens's BBC ?? Where was the stink bomb or anything attitude era esque? or how about Dean take a shit in the Case ?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Disrepsecting someone's flag is a babyface move. No class...


Kowtowing to the Russian State doesn't mean one is honorable. Or any political State for that matter.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Desecrating flags?

:jericho3

Jericho invented that.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> Why was this moment wasted on Big Show?? There is a whole roster of younger guys who could have used that..
> Fuck you Big Slow..


ironclad contract.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Molfino said:


> I liked Knucklhead.


He stayed in character after that movie didn't he?


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Snapdragon said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> He was attacked from behind by them.


Not today he didn't. Also, Big Show had the chance to fight him but he threw him back out.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> I can't for the life of me, understand why they haven't got Rusev feuding with sheamus for the us title?


I'm sure its coming, unless you-know-who gets there first :cena5


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Can't wait for the Ambrose main event.... Just to bad Cena, Orton, and Kane will also be out there


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Putin coming for Big Show


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

John kindly fuck off


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

god Cena is a worthless piece of shit


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Fuck Boy bucket head and his cunt-ish grin


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cena is a real douchebag


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

Dat shirt.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I want that shirt!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

God I hate that dickhead.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Chicago doesn't put up with Cena's shit.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

dougfisher_05 said:


> Why the fuck does Cole keep saying "Pirated" in reference to the breifcase? Can they not say "stolen?" WTF


ambrose illegally downloaded it


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

dougfisher_05 said:


> Why the fuck does Cole keep saying "Pirated" in reference to the breifcase? Can they not say "stolen?" WTF


LMFAO pirated isnt even the same as stolen unless Dean made a copy of the briefcase


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Markus123 said:


> Rusevs now off to pummel Lana's groin.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

That ass kissing :banderas


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Cena just got a this Chi crowd to pop for him :bean


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Stop sucking up Cena. Chicago doesn't like your corny ass.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

No they were chanting "CM Punk" you fucking dick.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Jesus, the size of Cena's arms.


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

Molfino said:


> I liked Knucklhead.


:cuss: thank for reminding me of that picture.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Oh fuck off Cena. Leeching off Ambrose.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cena actually looking a little normal not wearing the same color everywhere


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

"This is my kind of town....where everyone hates me." :cena3


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Cena leeching again. fpalm


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

LMAOOO


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Fucking Cena


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

cavs25 said:


> He stayed in character after that movie didn't he?


Yeah i think he did. 

Made for some excellent TV. :woolcock


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol Cena leeching continues

Oh shit it's :ambrose

New Ambrose hoody :nice


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Rusev cut the goat promo, I'm fuckin dying still. 

Goddamnit fuck off Cena.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm fpalm Leeching off Ambrose now. This cunt doesn't have any shame


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Haters gonna hate on Show even though the fact of the matter is that he's one of the greatest superheavyweights EVER and easily worthy of a Hall of Fame induction. :lol

Good to see Dean-O showing up to protect his waifu from John Boy's boyish charms.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Ambrose making a cena promo watchable.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Cena even making the hand motion of pulling the momentum away from Ambrose.. pulling it into himself.. just as he always does..


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

Renee will be chanting that tonight


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

No one gives a fuck about Orton/Kane :lol


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I love Dean


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

lol Cena literally stealing everything from Ambrose he can


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Ambrose bout to get BURIED. HAHAHA


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Chicago crowd: CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK!

:cena3 I've heard the crowd all night chanting AMBROSE! AMBROSE!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Rrriiiggghhhttt :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ambrose is a boss and making Cena look like an amauture


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh Jesus, they are going to do Cena vs Ambrose


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I love the way they're booking Ambrose.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That crackhead has such a presence.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cena does have massive fucking arms though


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I AM Glacier said:


> lol Cena literally stealing everything from Ambrose he can



:ambrose having none of it either


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Jesus, the size of Cena's arms.


Dem Pythons


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

dougfisher_05 said:


> Why the fuck does Cole keep saying "Pirated" in reference to the breifcase? Can they not say "stolen?" WTF


I bet it's something where Vince doesnt want the word 'Stolen' on tv associated with a 'good guy' like Ambrose because they're worried about getting complaints from parents that WWE is telling kids that stealing is a good thing or some other bullshit.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Holy shit Ambrose is such a fuckig badass. THis is my favorite babyface character in years.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

So how many different ways can Cena shop for pops? Kissing up to the crowd? Aligning with the most over active guy right now....

SHOP FOR POPS!!!!


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

Did they really desicrate a country's flag on National Television?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Ambrose just showing up Cena so easily... probably just earned a burial though with it. Can't outshine the golden boy that easily!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Ambrose VS Cena match coming :mark:


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

RAW is AMBROSE!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Crowd love Ambrose!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Ambrose is handling himself really well in these segments with Cena. Of course a job is incoming lol.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

How can Cena act like Ambrose is the third wheel in this feud? I'm pretty sure Ambrose was the one that got stabbed in the back and stomped through cinder blocks.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

RustyPro said:


> Oh Jesus, they are going to do Cena vs Ambrose


Yep, its a-coming.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

They're really going to do this Cena vs. Ambrose to face Rollins bullshit, aren't they? fpalm fuck


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

TromaDogg said:


> Chicago crowd: CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK!
> 
> :cena3 I've heard the crowd all night chanting AMBROSE! AMBROSE!


They were chanting Ambrose too. Not all night. But during his entire segment.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

JohnCooley said:


> No they were chanting "CM Punk" you fucking dick.



You obviously didn't see it then as they did chant Ambrose too


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Ha and WWE want to push Reigns instead of Ambrose? Fuck me Ambrose tonight proved he owns Reigns in every aspect. Ambrose could spend 10 minutes giving a speech on how to work a microwave and it'd be entertaining


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

dougfisher_05 said:


> Why the fuck does Cole keep saying "Pirated" in reference to the breifcase? Can they not say "stolen?" WTF


It's because Vince just saw Pirates of the Caribbean for the first time this week and absolutely loves the movie to the point that he's gonna try and work in pirate references whenever he can, which in turn will lead to Paul Burchill go completely insane and try to kill Vince due to having his push ended because he was in the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

TromaDogg said:


> Chicago crowd: CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK!
> 
> :cena3 I've heard the crowd all night chanting AMBROSE! AMBROSE!


I could've sworn I also heard let's go Sheamus.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Hold on a second...Does the Wrestlemania logo for next year SERIOUSLY have the Network's play button on it? :booklel


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Dem Pythons


For real. The guy is jacked to the complete max.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I love the way Ambrose is having none of Cena's shit.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

Love the delivery of Ambrose, good backstage segment there


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Natecore said:


> I love the way they're booking Ambrose.


yeah build him up only to make him strong so Cena can bury him before Cena buries Rollins to get his briefcase so Cena can cash it in on Brock


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

DG89 said:


> I bet it's something where Vince doesnt want the word '*Stolen*' on tv associated with a 'good guy' like Ambrose because they're worried about getting complaints from parents that WWE is telling kids that stealing is a good thing or some other bullshit.


I love these free live streams :


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

TehMonkeyMan said:


> Did they really desicrate a country's flag on National Television?


It's professional wrestling of course they fucking did.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I said it once, I'll say it again.

If Ambrose gets as over as Bryan and Punk, Cena will take the pin vs him.


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

This is one of the worst RAW's ever.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Cena sounded scripted as fuck
Damn
that was cringeworthy


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Haters gonna hate on Show even though the fact of the matter is that he's one of the greatest superheavyweights EVER and easily worthy of a Hall of Fame induction.


He is insanely overrated as a "giant". Remember Shaq? He was much bigger and 10 times as athletic.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

MaskedKane said:


> How can Cena act like Ambrose is the third wheel in this feud? I'm pretty sure Ambrose was the one that got stabbed in the back and stomped through cinder blocks.


It's a complete mindfuck.Everything from June between Rollins and Ambrose doesn't matter anymore because Cena didn't win a belt.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

RatedR10 said:


> They're really going to do this Cena vs. Ambrose to face Rollins bullshit, aren't they? fpalm fuck


It's scarily looking that way.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> Cena even making the hand motion of pulling the push away from Ambrose.. pulling it into himself.. just as he always does..


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

No one takes food from my plate .... ouuu a little bit of Mox coming through. all warm inside lol. I wouldn't mind Cena/Ambrose feud, could be tasty.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

GEEK said:


> This is one of the worst RAW's ever.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:HA :HA :HA Go piss on a printed out page of Headliner's profile to take your frustration out.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Cena/Ambrose feud coming. WWE are gonna outdo themselves in booking fuckery this time.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

GEEK said:


> This is one of the worst RAW's ever.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Did you miss the last two Raws? This episode has been awesome so far! :dance


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

3 Diva matches tonight LOL


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Queen AJ is here

cue Punk chants


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

AJ time!!


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Here come the chants


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

So Ambrose vs Cena on HITC it's a lock... fpalm


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

AJ


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Let the CM Punk chants begin.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh shit AJ.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Here comes AJ and now time for CM Punk chants


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

here we go, you want your CM Punk chants?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Really? Three of these?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I'd still wreck AJ


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

I wish the announcers would even acknowledge that Cena is butting his head into Ambrose and Rollins' conflict. I know it would never happen because it would make Cena look like a glory hog and we can't have that.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Jesus theres more divas matches tonight than mens.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Now unbearable AJ time


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

Three matches? Hitta fauq?


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Yay


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Another women match


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Amber B said:


> It's a complete mindfuck.Everything from June between Rollins and Ambrose doesn't matter anymore because Cena didn't win a belt.


I guess they just expect us to go with it?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

3 Divas matches in 1 night jesus christ


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

here comes the "Punk" chants


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

THREE divas matches? THREE?!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Time for the Punk chants.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Punk Chants about to run Wild


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

SVETV988_fan said:


> here we go, you want your CM Punk chants?



YES! YES! YES!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

CM Punk chants for AJ?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

here we go again


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Well shit.

They let AJ out in Chicago.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Punk chants incoming....


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh fuck, Divas. 

Time for weed. Again.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wait doesn't AJ reside in Chicago, IL now :aj3


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I love me some paige


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Paige. kada


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

My future wife Paige.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Twats.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Que the chants for the GOAT


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Paige stop pausing. Just talk over them.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The British are always cast as "bad guys" :lol


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Please don't fuck this up Paige.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Lmao poor Paige. Having to deal with the punk chants.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

New AJ shirt


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Does Paige have a stuffy nose tonight?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Paige silencing that CM Punk chant aige


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Stop chanting Punk at AJ Lee for fuck sake


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

GEEK said:


> This is one of the worst RAW's ever.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Best Raw this month by a mile.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

please be Kharma


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Paige looks like her vagina smells like cottage cheese.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Paige looking good


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

JohnCooley said:


> YES! YES! YES!


:yes :yes :yes


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

What?


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Paige has overtaken my all time diva crush over Stacy Keibler. She is beyond hot.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

aige has a new best friend!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Man I thought it was about to be Charlotte.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

WTF?!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

WHY


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

That accent! I can't take it!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jesus Mary & Joseph.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

If AJ wins then it's all pointless


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Um. Can we just get AJ/Paige with no other women involved please?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I somehow like Alicia's theme.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I was hoping for Emma.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Who is this "See'em Punk" chick? She seems to be pretty over in the divas division.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Paige looks like her vagina smells like cottage cheese.


Lmaoooooooo tell me you didn't just say that :booklel


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Can we stop with the CM Punk chants every time AJ goes out there? Seriously, she didn't do anything but marry Punk. Can we please not try to subtract from the content she is involved with?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

three loonies 

:duck


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Yeah Alicia Fox!

Also once again the heel has the cancer cure attire and the babyface doesn't, bit daft.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Alicia Fox, legit threat :aj3


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Paige's new BFF :lmao


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Damn those Alicia's leg hmmmmm


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

WWE Network getting pushed back to November in the UK? Oh the fuckery WWE.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That looked shit.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow AJ should never do a top rope move again


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

AJ's ring work has gotten so great ever since Punk started giving her the ol anaconda vice


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Paige looks like her vagina smells like cottage cheese.


YOooooooooooo. This ***** has me screaming through this thread.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"She knocked my lipstick off!" :lmao :lol :jay2


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

Nine99 said:


> Jesus theres more divas matches tonight than mens.


Raw was written by Tumblr tonight.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I thought Maria was gonna come out for a second. *Facepalm*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Alicia won?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> That accent! I can't take it!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

that really ended the match LOL

is that her finisher: WTF


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

OH! fpalm


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

wut


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

She lost in Chicago :lmao
The crowd is silent :lmao


WWE trolling is the best. :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:ajscream


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Welp, Paige now has a broken nose.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:O


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Wwe I understand you'll donate a small percentage of your breast cancer shirts profit but did you have to rip off lesnars shirt?

At least reuse slogans of former wrestlers: "breast in the world" "the breast there is, the breast there was, the breast there ever will be" "breast in piece"


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'LOL BE SOOOO funny if i chant CM PUNK when his wife comes out!!!'


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ohhhh so we are back to distracting each other to cost each other matches :aj3


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

kariverson said:


> He is insanely overrated as a "giant". Remember Shaq? He was much bigger and 10 times as athletic.


Show has displayed capability and range on the mic and even though he's noticeably slowed down, he's still among the most athletic _and_ most charismatic superheavyweights ever. I can never deny that he's had shitty material consistently over the last few years, but that alone isn't enough to blemish his noticeable impact on the business.

Whether you like it or not, the man is a lock for the Hall of Fame with no ifs, ands or buts about it.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Not stone cold Fox

uttahere


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I like Alicia Fox


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

Molfino said:


> WWE Network getting pushed back to November in the UK? Oh the fuckery WWE.


I guess they want preorders, if they have those for the Network that is.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

They do this in Chicago of all places. :ti


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Molfino said:


> WWE Network getting pushed back to November in the UK? Oh the fuckery WWE.


:fuckthis

Damn you WWE


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

wow


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Three diva matches. All terrible, all with no point.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow that looked stiff and I don't think it was on purpose


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

How many beer to a minor jokes are going to happen because of that?

Ooh, Mountain Dew. I think.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

"You wanna disrespect AJ by chanting CM Punk? Well fuck it, let's disrespect her too!" - WWE


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

Change the title to monday night burial.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hey look Alicia and Paige are being dicks, they must be faces


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Well, getting a little more vicious at least. Just, lose the other women already. Let it be straight up AJ/Paige.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

WTF just happened


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Was she not able to open the cans?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Harper :mark:


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

That belt is the perfect fit with Paige.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I wonder if AJ Lee getting beaten down has any significance...


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

What the fuck is this shit for Harper?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Why did she grab the sodas but didnt do anything with them?


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

WWE trolling at its best


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao so they are "redebuting" the Wyatts?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Midnight Rocker said:


> WTF just happened


Fuckery.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Nine99 said:


> Jesus theres more divas matches tonight than mens.


:cole And don't forget you can see all these great Divas and more in Total Divas on the WWE Network for only $9.99!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I love these vignettes.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Luke Harper finally getting dat attention. :mark:


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

BASED HARPER GOD


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Where's Big Booty Jumpsuit, though?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Harper to get dat push.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't get it.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WWE made AJ look bad here , was it for those CM Punk chants?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Oh man. I hate the feeling that they might break up the Wyatt Family without them ever having any championship reigns.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:wyatt


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

That was the same vignette as earlier


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

CM Sandow PLEASE. Please do it WWE.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Luke Harper, I've always believed and still do, has unlimited potential


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

why is sheamus still champ?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Lobster Head!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

An Alicia Fox win on a RAW? I'll take it.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WHAT ABOUT ERICK ROWAN


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Fuck Sheamus


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Just send Wyatt out already


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

From Harper to Sheamus. Damn it


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

building the Wyatts back up :mark:


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I always have the feeling that Harper is a Shakespearian scholar well versed in all classical literature.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Z. Kusano said:


> Alicia Fox, legit threat :aj3


YOU WAS SAYING?????????????????????????


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Amber B said:


> Where's Big Booty Jumpsuit, though?



:lmao :lmao Oh shit


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

harper is free!?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It don't make no sense to be that fucking white.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

fuuuuuuuuuucccccckkkk that harper promo was insane, so hyped


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Luke Harper's acting career imminent. 

Oh hey! I love this red haired prick


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I'd rather listen to distorted dubstep than this shitty Sheamus theme.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> That was the same vignette as earlier


It was a replay


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Hope Luke Harper's going to be showcased more :mark:

WWE will find a way to fuck it up though.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

i fucking hate sheamus


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Austin definitely returning soon.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Sheamus coming out to crickets, as usual


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

chosequin said:


>


:lol Awesome!


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 7, 2008)

THREE Diva Matches!!!! GREATEST RAW of the PG Era! I'm serious!


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

Irish Cena: Oh a squashing we will go! A squashing we will go! High ho a dario, a squashing we will go!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Please come out and attack Sheamus after this, Harper. Please?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

MTVDTH said:


> WHAT ABOUT ERICK ROWAN


He'll be next week probably


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Headliner said:


> It don't make no sense to be that fucking white.


If you replaced white with black, people would say that's racist.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I miss the old Sheamus. Within his first year or so he was my favorite wrestler in the company and extremely likable. Now I just don't care for him as much anymore.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Good for Luke Harper. Happy for him getting a push this should be good.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Let me prepare myself for this Sandow loss


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

I AM Glacier said:


> i fucking hate sheamus


why he is probably one of the top3 best workers in the company


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

TromaDogg said:


> Hope Luke Harper's going to be showcased more :mark:
> 
> WWE will find a way to fuck it up though.


The real talent in the Wyatts.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

The Harper video package is p fucking cool.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Ram-paige is a legit finisher please no more Paige Turners stick with the Ram-paige


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is anyone else bored with AJ/Paige or is that just me?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Nine99 said:


> Good for Luke Harper. Happy for him getting a push this should be good.


Pushed right into cenas AA


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> BASED HARPER GOD


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Headliner said:


> It don't make no sense to be that fucking white.


Say what?


----------



## yeahwhatokay (Jan 30, 2006)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> If you replaced white with black, people would say that's racist.


What he said is racist. As a white person, I'm offended he would say such a thing.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

tommo010 said:


> Ram-paige is a legit finisher please no more Paige Turners stick with the Ram-paige


Agreed


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Brandough said:


> Let me prepare myself for this Sandow loss


It would be awesome if he won then feuded with Miz because the Miz claims its his title bc SAndow was just standing in for him.

But the wWE is not smart enough for that storyline


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

It's not a matter of if Sandow loses, but in how short of time? I'll say 3 minutes.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> why is sheamus still champ?


So Luke Harper can big boot his ass and take the title off him! :mark:


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


>


#YEAHMOVEMENT


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

p862011 said:


> why he is probably one of the top3 best workers in the company


Probably, Sheamus is a top 3 wrestler in the E.

D Bry
Sheamus
Cesaro


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

can't wait to see sheamus smile and laugh until sandow slaps him and sheamus beats him with kick and slamming fist on his chest..quickly covering him again and smiling and laughing


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> If you replaced white with black, people would say that's racist.


Tbh same goes for R-Truth. He's purple.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> It's not a matter of if Sandow loses, but in how short of time? I'll say 3 minutes.



18 seconds I say


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

p862011 said:


> why he is probably one of the top3 best workers in the company


Ignore him. People like to hate on 1-800-FELLA because of his admittedly shallow character, but his ring work easily makes up for it, although you'll never see his haters admit that.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

No Swagger on this RAW which kinda sucks, but it was moderately entertaining.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Tbh same goes for R-Truth. He's purple.


Too much grape drink.

(I was making a funny, not trying to start a race debate, by the way. I should have made that clear. :lmao)


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> It's not a matter of if Sandow loses, but in how short of time? I'll say 3 minutes.


Has to be quick, we still have Hogan then the main event


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:lol :lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

tommo010 said:


> Ram-paige is a legit finisher please no more Paige Turners stick with the Ram-paige


Seriously I would love to ram paige in her nice thick ass


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Ignore him. People like to hate on 1-800-FELLA because of his admittedly shallow character, but his ring work easily makes up for it, although you'll never see his haters admit that.



No, no it doesn't.
Not a Sheamus hater btw.


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Pushed right into cenas AA


He needs to wait his turn. Rollins is first, Russev goes afterwards, then Bo Dallas, and then Harper gets his trun.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

MIZDOW!


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Please let Mizdow win one :vince7


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Miz lmaoooo


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Crowd should do a "DVD" chant


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So they are really just switching the mid-card title feuds :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> Too much grape drink.
> 
> (I was making a funny, not trying to start a race debate, by the way.  :lmao)


ITS PURPLE


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lmfao what in the fuck Miz


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TELL THAT TO MR. CHAPERONE! :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

"Mr. Chaperone."

Oh snap!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Miz and Mizdow are gold.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Natecore said:


> Probably, Sheamus is a top 3 wrestler in the E.
> 
> D Bry
> Sheamus
> Cesaro


Rollins
ambrose
rusev
Christian
Jericho
hell, even orton.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Mizdow copying never gets old. :lmao


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

"YOU DONT UNDERSTAND THAT BC YOURE UGLY" :miz


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> Too much grape drink.
> 
> (I was making a funny, not trying to start a race debate, by the way. I should have made that clear. :lmao)


What is this grape you're talking about?
It's purple to us blacks.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Rollins
> ambrose
> rusev
> Christian
> ...


Even Orton? The guys amazing in the ring.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

MTVDTH said:


> #YEAHMOVEMENT


Yes YEAH We Can!


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm ready for the main event


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Headliner said:


> ITS PURPLE





Amber B said:


> What is this grape you're talking about?
> It's purple to us blacks.


Damn it!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

A-C-P said:


> So they are really just switching the mid-card title feuds :lmao


FUCK, they are! fpalm


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Romangirl252 said:


> I'm ready for the main event



Said no-one ever..


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

so...

former US title challenger (Cesaro) moves on to the IC title and former IC title challenger (Miz) moves on to the US title picture? Is the mid-card really this weak?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Hour three is a trainwreck


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

His name is Stanislavski, Miz. Not whatever you just mumbled.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Remarkable that Sandow in ring style is like the Miz.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Sandow is not on "getting squashed in 10 seconds" level anymore.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So this match is still going, holy crap!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sheamus' beard looks like utter shit now.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

At least he is getting some offense :lol


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Rollins
> ambrose
> rusev
> Christian
> ...


_Even_ Orton? :side:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Amber B said:


> What is this grape you're talking about?
> It's purple to us blacks.












Problem? :troll


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Even Orton? The guys amazing in the ring.


I've never loved him, but he's leagues better than sheamus.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sheamus is garage


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

So dumb.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

LKRocks said:


> Hour three is a trainwreck


Always is. 10:15 to 10:45 is usually the dead zone where everything bad takes place.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Damn Sheamus hits hard


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

My God, this segment is boring.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

WOW another face doing a heel move, what is this


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Sheamus is a Face right?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Fuck Lame-ass


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

sheamuswinslol


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:HHH2 :buried


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Why are faces acting like heels nowadays. Miz didn't even touch Sheamus.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lol ok then


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Such a weird crowd for Chicago. It's almost too casual.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Well, on the bright side Damien lasted longer than five seconds for once.


----------



## Down_Under_Thunder (Jul 2, 2014)

Sheamus is the most boring title holder in the last 5 years I think. He absolutely sucks to watch and listen too.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

too many limes


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

Miz :buried


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

WILL AMBROSE PIN KANE TONIGHT?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

TJC93 said:


> WOW another face doing a heel move, what is this



Well you guys were complaining about cheesy, corny, stale faces so.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Even Orton? The guys amazing in the ring.


Amazing? Orton is Amazing to you? I'd say servicable at best. He didn't get the name Blandy Boreton for nothing.


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

RatedR10 said:


> so...
> 
> former US title challenger (Cesaro) moves on to the IC title and former IC title challenger (Miz) moves on to the US title picture? Is the mid-card really this weak?


Yep. Seven hours a weak doesn't help.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh good Hogan to schil WWE Network, Susan G, and :cena3


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Thought Hogan would have been out half an hour ago tbh


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JDTheAlpha said:


> Well, on the bright side Damien lasted longer than five seconds for once.


That's what she said.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Is Hogan on RAW just to plug the network?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm going to be sick if Hogan is here to just promote the network and the cancer deal. Why else is he here?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Almost a year to the day. Talk about that elevation Sandow got from his great match with Cena.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

BOW BEFORE THE GOAT


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

"You see brothers it's not just about pink it's about helping find a cure brothers. So donate,brothers, to the shawna d. Cowman foundation, then sign up for the wwe network, brothers, for 9.99, brother."


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"YOU CAN RELIVE ALL OF THE PAST SUSAN G KOMEN SEGMENTS ON THE NETWORK FOR JUST 9.99 BROTHERS"


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Down_Under_Thunder said:


> Sheamus is the most boring title holder in the last 5 years I think. He absolutely sucks to watch and listen too.


Never had a watchable title reign with any belt.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Headliner said:


> I'm going to be sick if Hogan is here to just promote the network. Why else is he here?


I'm holding on to hope he's introducing Sting


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

What happened to the smart crowd there? Did they quit?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Hogan coming out in the death-spot part of the show


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The original John Cena is here! I mean Hulk Hogan is here!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> Thought Hogan would have been out half an hour ago tbh


He's working his way through the back. Only about 20 more feet until he gets to the gorilla position. He'll be out soon enough.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Headliner said:


> I'm going to be sick if Hogan is here to just promote the network and the cancer deal. Why else is he here?


To tell us about his experience in the Silverdome.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Phillies3:16 said:


> "You see brothers it's not just about pink it's about helping find a cure brothers. So donate,brothers, to the shawna d. Cowman foundation, then sign up for the wwe network, brothers, for 9.99, brother."


And the funny thing is... That's exactly what he's gonna say.

You giant... walking billboard! :cesaro


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Marcos 25063 said:


> Is Hogan on RAW just to plug the network?


or plug Susan G Cancer


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Natecore said:


> Amazing? Orton is Amazing to you? I'd say servicable at best. He didn't get the name Blandy Boreton for nothing.


Yes he is. You need to appreciate proper ring work to appreciate him.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Marcos 25063 said:


> Is Hogan on RAW just to plug the network?


Of course, brother!


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

I am barely managing to keep myself awake. Hogan might just be the killing blow.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

If Hogan tells me to get the Network then I'm doing it.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

hbgoo1975 said:


> What happened to the smart crowd there? Did they quit?


I quit a long time ago.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> I'm going to be sick if Hogan is here to just promote the network and the cancer deal. Why else is he here?



You need me to get a bucket?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

In today's modern world the good guy is a dickhead who can't take a loss, attack others from behind, and desecrates others flags. :jay2


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

hbgoo1975 said:


> What happened to the smart crowd there? Did they quit?


Aren't they a bit away from Chicago?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

:hogan2 "What'ch ya gonna do brother when Susan G. Komen, Hulk-A-Mania, the WWE Network, and the WWE Universe runs wild on YOU?!


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Hogan's promo will be blah blah BROTHER NETWORK DUDE BREAST CANCER JACK BLAH WHATCHA GUNNA DO BLAHHHHHHHH


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Wasn't Shane Douglas the franchise?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Wasn't Shane Douglas the franchise


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hogan!!!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Too bad they can't cover any of the great matches Sting had in tna.


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

The Face
The Fans
The Franchise

No that's Sting, Shane is running his own promotion.

Also, Hull Hogan!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> In today's modern world the good guy is a dickhead who can't take a loss, attack others from behind, and desecrates others flags. :jay2


This is what a lot of us wanted. Babyfaces that aren't happy-go-lucky, smiling, Dudley Do Right clowns.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

He better botch his lines if I have to sit through this shit


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sting DVD :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Shane Douglas?


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice photoshop work on Stings abs


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Now would be a good time to chant CM Punk guys. Just saying.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The best of Sting with the wrong guy on the back of the box

:maury


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hogan in pink just looks wrong


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

TJC93 said:


> Aren't they a bit away from Chicago?


Yeah it's not the city "city".


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So is this going to be a shill for the titties or the network?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

PINKAMANIA is Running Wild Brother


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Never had a watchable title reign with any belt.


Hmmmm...seems I remember a brilliant 2 out of 3 falls match between Sheamus cans D Chrysler for the WWE Championship match and a classic series of 3 PPV matches for the same belt against the Big Show late that year too. HIAC 2012 vs Big Show is a fantastic match.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

hbgoo1975 said:


> What happened to the smart crowd there? Did they quit?



Well when the WWE quits on you :draper2


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Won't be surprised if Bret bitches about Hogan wearing pink and black.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hogan in pink looks so weird.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

One more match in him? I hope not


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Best of Sting looks awesome. 

But shouldn't they be putting that shit on the Network if they want to sell it? I just don't understand WWE logic. 

Anyway, HOGAANN!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

genocide_cutter said:


> Too bad they can't cover any of the great matches Sting had in tna.



Soon once TNA goes out of business and WWE buys the library.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Dem skinny jeans


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Pink & Black Attack is not back


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Look at Hogan's fake hair. He that insecure?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Like the bandana though


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

NWO Beat up the Rock in Chicago 2002!!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Incoming Network Plug, Brother!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Natecore said:


> Hmmmm...seems I remember a brilliant 2 out of 3 falls match between Sheamus cans D Chrysler for the WWE Championship match and a classic series of 3 PPV matches for the same belt against the Big Show late that year too. HIAC 2012 vs Big Show is a fantastic match.


 good matches don't make good reigns. The feuds were boring and he's never shown the charisma to carry one.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Oh yea and he's gotta reminisce about his career. Hogan's so annoying.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Yes he is. You need to appreciate proper ring work to appreciate him.


Hahahahaha aha. Hilarious. BwahHhHhHhHHhahahHhHahahahahahahahahahhah.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Botchamania incoming. .....


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh God, Hogan is rocking his TNA / elderly shades. :jay

Bring back the old school oval Oakleys, BrotherJackDude! :hogan2


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Yeah, its for Susan G.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Here we go.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

I thought he was gonna say sweet home Alabama for a second :stephenA3


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

A "Push Cena" sign LOL


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

jack


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Wouldn't it be better to have Bret Hart promote this?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Shill hogan, SHILL DAMN YOU


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Look at Hogan's fake hair. He that insecure?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Sigh.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Gojira_Shinigami said:


> NWO Beat up the Rock in Chicago 2002!!!


Damn, I remember that. :banderas


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I can just hear the ratings hitting the floor right now.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Botchfest promo.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Watch the divas on the wwe universe? Hogan botched again


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

On the WWE Universe? 
:lmao Bye Hogan


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

what the divas on the WWE Universe? We fucking wish


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Ok this promo sucks

uttahere


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Promotionalmania is running wild brother


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

"On theWWE universe."


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'we can watch the total divas on the wwe universe'


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

muting this walking ad


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Hogan doesn't have it anymore


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

So what makes this an "announcement"?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Who gave this old man a live mic?


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

Well lemmtell ya something brother! Whatch'ya gonna do with Hububalu bulalalalalalala!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So to be the face of WWE you just have to end sentences with 'Jack'


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Look at Hogan's fake hair. He that insecure?


:lol didn't notice that

Extensions :duck


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

LOL "You can watch on the WWE universe"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

Crowd don't give a fuck.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Hogan vs. Cena in a Right to Call People Jack match.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Cena will do this again later this month.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

MANIC_ said:


> A "Push Cena" sign LOL


Ba ha... if the dub responds to these signs the same way they did to the Push Ziggler signs I'm all for it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK OK, don't chant CM Punk at Hogan. He's talking about fighting Breast Cancer.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

This is what hogan has been belittled to. It's sad.


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

End this now. Get on with the show.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Jesus Fuck.. he's really shilling for this corrupt bullshit..........................


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

Soccer Mom Mania......


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

LKRocks said:


> Hogan doesn't have it anymore


Hogan lost it a looooong time ago brother.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Some stutter he's got


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Alicenchains said:


> Nice photoshop work on Stings abs


There is a reason why he kept a t-shirt on in TNA. He didn't want embarrass the young guys! :


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Isn't Susan G Komen a sham anyway?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Hogan can't cut it live anymore


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

the fuck is this


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Go back to TNA Hulk


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Okay we get it.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TripleG said:


> OK OK, don't chant CM Punk at Hogan. He's talking about fighting Breast Cancer.


:lel


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

fpalm


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Shillamania runnin wild brothers!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:no:

Anything for a paycheck.

Flabbynsick


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

That's all? wtf.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Really earn that paycheck, brother.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

HHHbkDX said:


> Isn't Susan G Komen a sham anyway?


More or less


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

What the fuck did he even say? Fucking guy... just leave.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

You don't see Austin or Rock coming doing this. Hogan is so damn desperate lol.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I was watching old nWo promos yesterday. It's jarring how much his mic work has deterriorated.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Such a shocking announcement!


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Redzero said:


> That's all? wtf.


Were you expecting something else? lol


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*NO NETWORK PLUG??????????????? SHAME ON YOU HOGAN!*


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

What does this crap have to do with anything. Either call out Austin, hell even Cena or GTFO brother.


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

HHHbkDX said:


> Isn't Susan G Komen a sham anyway?



Yup 93-82% of donations go into funding this crap.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Orton face is gonna be shiiiit


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Hogan came out to announce something the WWE has been promoting all night?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Kane is ripped.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Face turn 4 Orton?


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

whats the point of having hogan do that???


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kane is fucking ripped.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'Putting out the fires that Seth starts'

You keep getting beat Kane, that's not putting out any fires!


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Screw anyone who can't handle 5 minutes of Hogan advertising. Its Hulk Hogan for fucks sakes. There are much worse options they could bring in.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

JamesK said:


> *NO NETWORK PLUG??????????????? SHAME ON YOU HOGAN!*


Oh he fucked up the plug it was in the script Hogan just thought it was on the Universe


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:lol at calling for Orton vs Brock. Orton is just a bitch right now


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Kane with the V


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

:lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/516779982744330240


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

Steph's voice has gotten very deep over the years...


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

New World Order. said:


> whats the point of having hogan do that???


to sell t-shirts, brother.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

LKRocks said:


> I was watching old nWo promos yesterday. It's jarring how much his mic work has deterriorated.


He isn't playing a character now. No duh.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> Isn't Susan G Komen a sham anyway?


No idea about that one, but alot of foundations like that don't do exactly what they pretend like they do. The money goes to people's pockets, not to research.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

... Cancer cure... We've tapped into DNA... Spitted atoms, discovered quantum foam... and can't get the cure for cancer? It's all for $$$ peeps.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Ugh, I don't need to watch face Orton act like a cunt cheerleader like he did a few years back


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Randy and Kane not falling for your BS :steph


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Oh lawd, we going down the "ORTON, U NEED TO BECOME DA VIPER!" road for the hundredth time? :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> Isn't Susan G Komen a sham anyway?


Former CEO of Komen's "Race for the Cure" Made More than the President of the U.S.

Hala G. Moddelmog, former CEO and president of the Susan G. Komen Foundation, made over $550,000 one year -- more than President Obama makes (she is now the president of Arby's Restaurant Group).

Employee salaries, or "administrative costs," actually eat up about 11 percent of the company's annual revenues, which might not sound too extreme until you consider what their annual revenues are.

The Komen Foundation has assets totaling over $390 million, and according to Charity Navigator had a total revenue of nearly $312 million in the fiscal year ending in March 2010.i

A breakdown of how this money was spent was given in a recent article on AlterNet, written by Emily Michele, which showed that only 20.9% of funds are actually used for research – even though a "search for the cure" is their most highly advertised mission.ii Where else does the money go?

13% for health screening
5.6% for treatment
10% for fundraising
11.3% for administrative costs
39.1% for public education
While public education may seem like a worthwhile effort, this is only true if it includes education about prevention! But as Michele writes:

"There are no mentions of eating healthy foods, getting proper levels of cancer-preventing Vitamin D, or cutting out sugar — the substance that feeds cancer cells — in any of its "public health education" efforts. Even though these are scientifically proven ways to prevent cancer."

What it amounts to, more accurately, is a wildly successful advertising campaign, from which the Komen Foundation profits handsomely. What is mentioned, often, is the importance of screening for early detection of breast cancer, along with the pink ribbon trademark intended to bring awareness about the disease. Michele continues: "It's not curing breast cancer to be aware that you could get it, nor is finding out that you have cancer and treating it in the early stages in hopes of entering into remission. That's not a cure."


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Aficionado said:


> Screw anyone who can't handle 5 minutes of Hogan advertising. Its Hulk Hogan for fucks sakes. There are much worse options they could bring in.


Hulk Hogan is a shell of his former self. No one gives a shit about him anymore.


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

RCSheppy said:


> What the fuck did he even say? Fucking guy... just leave.


1. Brother!

2. Brest Cancer survivor are real fighters. (as opposed to other cancer survivors)

3. Buy the network.

4. Brother!

That's about it.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Marv95 said:


> What does this crap have to do with anything. Either call out Austin, hell even Cena or GTFO brother.


LOL amen


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Im so glad I got to live out the Austin Era


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I just want to say that Orton must be the most underrated top guy ever. He's outstanding in the ring and doesn't get enough credit


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Rollins can't fight, he have slime in his face.... :lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh, randy is getting well and truly pissed off. You don't bait a viper Stephanie, you should know that hun.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

We all know they'd never actually release a cure for cancer if they got one anyway, well, unless you had 100k handy


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Stone Cold was almost as over as Bryan is now. He had a good little career.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Fuck you, Sky, for cutting to a break when they were about to show old Austin stuff

Memories


----------



## backtothedisaster (Aug 16, 2008)

Orton's gone SAWFT


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> Oh, randy is getting well and truly pissed off. You don't bait a viper Stephanie, you should know that hun.



Yes! Here for him kicking her ass again.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Natecore said:


> Stone Cold was almost as over as Bryan is now. He had a good little career.


:aryalol :HA


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:steph Kane, does it really matter?

Well, yeah. Because it's slander, harassment and bullying and your employees can sue you for shit like that, Steph.


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

Natecore said:


> Stone Cold was almost as over as Bryan is now. He had a good little career.


Hold on, let me go grab some popcorn...


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Natecore said:


> Stone Cold was almost as over as Bryan is now. He had a good little career.


But the What chant was more over then Austin :jordan


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

uhh


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Natecore said:


> Stone Cold was almost as over as Bryan is now. He had a good little career.



Really? Rlly? Not sure if you're trollin or? Rlly?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Natecore said:


> Stone Cold was almost as over as Bryan is now. He had a good little career.


:ti


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Natecore said:


> Stone Cold was almost as over as Bryan is now. He had a good little career.





Fandanceboy said:


> Hold on, let me go grab some popcorn...


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> uhh


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> uhh


Why's he holding Perry Saturn's face?


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

JohnCooley said:


> Really? Rlly? Not sure if you're trollin or? Rlly?


Has to be a troll. Surely?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Triple H always has to put his face in those MNW previews along with Austin and Rock.

nice going Hunter

:maury


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

genocide_cutter said:


> Im so glad I got to live out the Austin Era


We are grateful. I pity the younger fans today with the shit they think is ok.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TromaDogg said:


> :steph Kane, does it really matter?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yeah. Because it's slander, harassment and bullying and your employees can sue you for shit like that, Steph.



Would've totally marked out of Kane dropped that on Steph


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Natecore said:


> Stone Cold was almost as over as Bryan is now. He had a good little career.


It worked


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TromaDogg said:


> :steph Kane, does it really matter?
> 
> Well, yeah. Because it's slander, harassment and bullying and your employees can sue you for shit like that, Steph.


Logic? In _my_ sports entertainment? Get out of here, damn it! :vince3


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

No one in chicago cares about reigns!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Could we even potentially get a randy face turn as early as tonight? Seth runs interference and Randy has had enough, RKO him out of nowhere please.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns when he found out he had a hernia he said AAGGGGGHHHHHHH


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

They also promote carconigenic products such as Water bottles, which basically leak hazardous chemicals from the plastic into the water if hot enough etc, as well as other things. Hell these are the type of people who would make their advertising pins from lead whilst campaigning against lead poisoning.

Most high profile outfits like SGK have shady business practices.Breast Cancer is the biggest money spinner going, Media coverage, funding everything

REigns Woke up with hernia and suddenly was liek *AWWWWWWWWOOOOGGGHHHAAAAAAA*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Are they going to bring up Reigns every show?


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> uhh


I thought that was Scot Hall! How'd that get in the building?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Reigns next week


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Main event time...here comes Dean


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Roman Reigns interview next week? Not watching that segment.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dirty Dean!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> No one in chicago cares about reigns!



You noticed that to....Believe That :reigns2


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Rusev vs Big Show next week? WWE really insists on spoiling us, don't they?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Tag Team Playa!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

its time!!!!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Fucking camo pants john?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Look at this confused fuck. Cena don't even know what to wear.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> Roman Reigns interview next week? Not watching that segment.


"I'll be back soon Believe Dat!"

Promo done


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I like Cenas shirt


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh go away


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Fair amount of cheers for cena. Chicago lost it


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

We need Dean-O's reaction to Seth getting slimed as a gif. :lol

Little to no fucks given for John Boy. Well done, Chiraq. bama


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

wwe on dat nickelodeon time with the briefcase segment


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Triple H always has to put his NOSE in those MNW previews along with Austin and Rock.
> 
> nice going Hunter
> 
> :maury


Fixed


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Here comes John


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

So Rollins isn't in the match cos he's getting his eyes washed out? fucking hell, this is wrestling ffs


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ohhhh I see Cena is back in his urban camo shorts to draw the inner city Chicago Crowd


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> Roman Reigns interview next week? Not watching that segment.


"When I come back, *jerks off arm* I'm going to beat everyones butts!"

:reigns


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

uttahere


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> We are grateful. I pity the younger fans today with the shit they think is ok.


I don't. The Indy scene is spectacular today. There is tons of easy to access pro wrestling with the benefit of watching g all the Nigro/Attitude Era you want. Stone cold was awesome but I wouldn't give up modern Jay Briscoe promos for anything.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:cena5


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Wow, did randy just get a pop?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Why is every Raw main-event less interesting than NXT's latest main-event?


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

Dat pop for Randy...


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

L.I.O. said:


> "When I come back, *jerks off arm* I'm going to beat everyones butts!"
> 
> :reigns


Seth Rollins is a stinky head! Believe that!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Really wish Cena would wear that shirt more instead of wearing shirts 3x bigger than his size.

No ****, but god the big Cena shirts are so cheesy. At least this one makes him look like a man and not some walking billboard.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

chargebeam said:


> Why is every Raw main-event less interesting than NXT's last main-event?



B/c they all involve Cena, Orton, and Kane :draper2


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

The people talking bad about Orton and Kane that Stephanie is referring to is the IWC. And its not them they should be upset about its the consistent jobbing they make both of them do on a weekly basis.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

How much I hate Cena vs how much I love Ambrose 

the battle of should i change the channel or not


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

+10 for the terra ryzing sign


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

They like John Cena here in Chicaco :cole


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why isn't Cena wearing Pink cameo


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

chargebeam said:


> Why is every Raw main-event less interesting than NXT's latest main-event?


Because...

:vince


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Yep :jbl Chicago sure loves Cena


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

They managed to sneak another Cena/Orton match in


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

I swear to god I just saw Ambrose facepalming when the Lets go Cena/Cena sucks chant started


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The CM in CM Punk always stood for Cena Made.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The fact that kane still main events is unbelievable to me. Take this piece of crap to pasture.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

No random 6-man tags tonight! :clap


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Kane and Orton aren't winning this, at least not fairly.

There, I called it.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:maury ohhhh the Cena can't lift the big guy spot


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> The fact that kane still main events is unbelievable to me. Take this piece of crap to pasture.


Kane vs the Big Show at the RR for the WWE title, book it now lol


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Yes Cole, the guy who lifted up Edge AND the Big Show at the same time, can't pick up Kane.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

So Cena lifts Big Show but Kane is too much? Okay WWE, okay.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> They managed to sneak another Cena/Orton match in


'What a great era of wrasslin' this has been, Maggle!'


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Commercial before the pose noooo


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm shocked that Cena gets a 50/50 reaction in Chicago lol


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Orton and Kane the most boring heel team ever.


----------



## steman731 (Aug 17, 2014)

The most ripped guy on the roster can't execute his finisher over a washed up Kane?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

TromaDogg said:


> Kane and Orton aren't winning this, at least not fairly.
> 
> There, I called it.


*bold* statement


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Get over to the app guys we might miss something :cole


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Why did they replay that Kane punch?


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

dem isaac yankem


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

bTHIS IS AMBROSE'S FUED !!!

*AMBROSES !!!!!!*

AND THESE FUCKING MORONS ARE DOING CENA CHANTS !!!

Way to fucking Go WWE, another star ruined.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

No one in the crowd is moving - why are they piping in the cena chants?


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

L.I.O. said:


> "When I come back, *jerks off arm* I'm going to beat everyones butts!"
> 
> :reigns


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

‏@the_ironsheik 2m2 minutes ago
Hulk hogan you lucky I don't come to the Chicago so I can break your fucking neck #CourageConquerCure


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The idea is that Kane is not weakened enough to take an FU yet.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Show is supposed to end in 4minutes and we are going for another commercials?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao at that Arby's slogan

"We have The Meats"

Sounds like the name of a movie :curry2


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

goldigga said:


> I swear to god I just saw Ambrose facepalming when the Lets go Cena/Cena sucks chant started


He should be. Every time that chant shows up, it tells management that Cena mearly existing is more over then anyone else in the match.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Flashyelbow said:


> So Cena lifts Big Show but Kane is too much? Okay WWE, okay.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Kane probably weighs slightly more than Lesnar atm who he picked up with ease just 2 weeks ago


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Markus123 said:


> ‏@the_ironsheik 2m2 minutes ago
> Hulk hogan you lucky I don't come to the Chicago so I can break your fucking neck #CourageConquerCure


Now THIS is the guy who they should be coming in and promoting all their shit.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Punk comes back and hits the GTS on Ambrose

Dean vs CM Punk in the main event at HIAC


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Markus123 said:


> ‏@the_ironsheik 2m2 minutes ago
> Hulk hogan you lucky I don't come to the Chicago so I can break your fucking neck #CourageConquerCure


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> :lmai at that Arby's slogan
> 
> "We have The Meats"
> 
> Sounds like the name of s movie :curry2


We Have The Meats

Staring Chyna & Buff Bagwell

Directed by Bubba Ray Dudley


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

dbryziggfutwwe said:


> No one in the crowd is moving - why are they piping in the cena chants?



You know there's more than just them 200 fans you see on your TV right?


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

those gotta br piped in. LGC group must be just made up of 10 yearolds


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cena can't lift Kane. Kane need to lay off the Baconators from Wendy's


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

anyone else HATE how Lawler says Ambrose's last name


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Ambrose with the hot tag :mark:


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

Jerry loves Bobby Traps.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> anyone else HATE how Lawler says Ambrose's last name


Ambro!
:lawler


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This raw has been going on forever


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

"Booby trapped I love that word" :lawler fuck off Lawler you pervert


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Orton just goes through the motions. I don't think he has passion for this anymore. Hasn't had it for years.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

The crowds wants Dean


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> :lmao at that Arby's slogan
> 
> "We have The Meats"
> 
> Sounds like the name of a movie :curry2


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:lawler BOOBYtrapped....I love that word!

I wonder why :hmm:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Terra Ryzing sign


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

They're showing that DURING the main event that Rollins isn't even in?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I have this thing where 90 percent of the time I tend to stop watching the show at the main event. It's so predictable.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Why do tag matches always have the same layout?


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

The Rollins getting slimed thing is already getting old after the 20th replay.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Kane and Cena two awkward MFers.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kane just ruins everything. The mood goes down when he shows up. This stale fuck needs to go and be an English Teacher somewhere.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Orton just goes through the motions. I don't think he has passion for this anymore. Hasn't had it for years.


He needs a nice two year break then come back if he feels like it


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao your "face of the company" is in the match and the crowd is chanting for his partner

Though I am worried Ambrose won't know what to do when he gets the hot tag, you know since Dean always had to make the Hot Tag to Reigns in The Shield


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Orton just goes through the motions. I don't think he has passion for this anymore. Hasn't had it for years.


Somebody earlier said it's just his superior wrestling skills. He cares he is just bland and boring.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

This makes me miss Bryan so much.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> :lmao your "face of the company" is in the match and the crowd is chanting for his partner
> 
> Though I am worried Ambrose won't know what to do when he gets the hot tag, you know since Dean always had to make the Hot Tag to Reigns in The Shield


Did you miss the first 5 minutes?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

tommo010 said:


> "Booby trapped I love that word" :lawler fuck off Lawler you pervert


With your sig and avatar you're not one ot judge! :ti


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

I want a FUCK YOU CENA , CENA SUCKS 
FUCK YOU CENA , CENA SUCKS chant


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Dean tagged in!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ambrose wtf :lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


>


Still think it's kinda crazy how he went from that to this:









I did like Planet Stasiak's promos though


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

cena only sells in tag matches


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Kane just ruins everything. The mood goes down when he shows up. This stale fuck needs to go and be an English Teacher somewhere.


He didn't ruin team hell no and Ryback vs the Shield at TLC. And the entire Team Hell No run with. Bryan wasn't ruined because of Kane.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cena saw that DDT coming, it's like he's been in the ring with Orton before unk2


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

.


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

Natecore said:


> Somebody earlier said it's just his superior wrestling skills. He cares he is just bland and boring.


He wants time off to rethink and rejuvenate his character if reports are to be believed.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This is what I don't like about Ambrose, he acts TOO crazy so all you can do is awkwardly laugh at him


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

That isn't Dean Ambrose that is Jon Moxley


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Superman Ambrose

Does WWE know how to create superstars without this same Cena-Hogan formula?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Kane just ruins everything. The mood goes down when he shows up. This stale fuck needs to go and be an English Teacher somewhere.


:floyd1 :LOL


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ambrose just hit his 5 moves of doom! :jay2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Didn't see that coming unk2


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Your typical DQ finish D;


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Damn it...Dean had the match there and here comes Seth


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Cena saw that DDT coming, it's like he's been in the ring with Orton before unk2


:


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> :lmao your "face of the company" is in the match and the crowd is chanting for his partner
> 
> Though I am worried Ambrose won't know what to do when he gets the hot tag, you know since Dean always had to make the Hot Tag to Reigns in The Shield


*Cena tags in Ambrose*

*Ambrose hesitates then runs to pensacola florida to Roman Reigns house, smashes through the window and tags Roman Reigns while he's sat in his Barcalounger*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Natecore said:


> He didn't ruin team hell no and Ryback vs the Shield at TLC. And the entire Team Hell No run with. Bryan wasn't ruined because of Kane.


I'm not talking about past stuff. I'm talking about now. Fuck Kane.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

slimehead is in


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Ambrose isn't allowed to pin people.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Orton sold that terribly.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Does a Raw main event ever end cleanly nowadays?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

NO RAW MAIN EVENT CAN EVER END IN A PNIFALL VICTORY.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:LOL


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

L.I.O. said:


> Ambro!
> :lawler


Hold three, The Saskatchewan Spinning Nerve Pinch

Wait darn it it's Ambro not Armbar.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ambrose just botched :HA


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Middle rope botch.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

That botch


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

:maury that suicide dive

gonna need a .gif of that


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Ambrose just no sold all of Follins offense. He just laid there doing nothing.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LOL BOTCH


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Fail


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Natecore said:


> He didn't ruin team hell no and Ryback vs the Shield at TLC. And the entire Team Hell No run with. Bryan wasn't ruined because of Kane.


SEE LOOK KANE WAS JUST OUT OF PLACE FOR THAT SUICIDE DIVE. Fuck him.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

LOL dat ugly dive by Ambrose.

:maury


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:lawler How did Seth Rollins get in there?

Ummm....it's an open ring with no cage or cell around it?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Ambrose will NEVER win clean, will he?


----------



## Down_Under_Thunder (Jul 2, 2014)

How WWE runs every Tag Team Match - 

- One partner gets his arse kicked for 5 minutes
- Eventually makes one move that owns his opponent
- Despite having a burst of energy a second ago, doesn't have the energy to walk over and make a tag
- Struggles for 30 seconds to crawl to a tag, but eventually makes a diving leap
- Partner comes in and just owns everyone, person in the ring, people on the sidelines 

EVERY SINGLE TAG TEAM MATCH HAS THIS LAYOUT!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

slightly botched :lol


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Holy Ambrose botch. :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Yo my ****** Dean just did the finger poke of doom from that suicide dive! :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why can't you just...both hit him at the same time?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

No one gives a fuck about cena vs rollins. They crave Ambrose to master their titties..


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

Ambrose botch


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ambrose dumps Cena!


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

MTVDTH said:


> NO RAW MAIN EVENT CAN EVER END IN A PNIFALL VICTORY.


It's like Nitro.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ambrose busting out a plancha and suicide dives like there's no tomorrow, lol. Shame he botched the second dive, but at least it wasn't as ugly as Cena's body blows to Rollins in the corner.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Ambrose reminds me of Rock with his facial expressions


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Yep. Three way at HIAC.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

now Cena is "selling" because Dean is getting beat up. He was just tossed outside the ring, how can Cena be down and out


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Cena pulling Ambrose out of the way is such a fitting metaphor


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Heels being heels yay, Cena better not ruin this


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Did Ambrose tell Cena to "piss off"?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

what is this crap? i just want deuce n domino to come out and crack em all.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Natsuke said:


> Ambrose will NEVER win clean, will he?


*Dirty* Dean cant win clean.


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

Better watch how many times you say "Bring his ass over here" Seth, we have A LOT of soccer moms in the crowd tonight


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Orton with that laugh lmaooo


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I AM Glacier said:


> Cena pulling Ambrose out of the way is such a fitting metaphor


So true


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This storyline and feud is so damn convoluted lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"Good Guy" :cena3 waits til after the curb stomp to run in


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

LKRocks said:


> Did Ambrose tell Cena to "piss off"?


that's what i thought he shouted :lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Great job Randy. FUCK OFF Fuckboy Buckethead


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> Ambrose reminds me of Rock with his facial expressions


Lowkey


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Rollins ordering Kane and Orton around. I love it.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I will NEVER get bored of the RKO


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

it almost feels like theyre subtlety building up for another orton/cena fued. stop


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Cena is such a horrific seller :maury


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

2 on 3 at HIAC


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

THANKYOU ROLLINS!


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks like Rollins hurt his foot on the last one.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao the crowd Yessing Cena getting curb stomped


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Cena jumped before he got stomped.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

It actually felt like Orton and Kane had a purpose for once


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

"Thank You Rollins" :lol


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

I like a good old fashioned heel beat down. "thank you Rollins" lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

#THANKYOUROLLINS


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

Fuck...they're really doing this Cena/Ambrose, winner gets Rollins, Loser gets Orton match aren't they?


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you Rollins chants for destroying cena! Oh how I love the Chicago crowd


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank You Rollins chants after he stomped John Boy's face into the briefcase. :hayden3


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

wow the crowd thanking Seth for taking out John


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

This angle is just the same thing every week.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Thank you Rollins. :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank you rollins :lmao


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

finally Rollins get the upper hand


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I see Rollins had trouble getting shreks jizz off his face


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you Rollins lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I wish Tyler Black still did the Phoenix splash.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'Thank you Rollins'

:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THANK YOU ROLLINS chants after he curb stomps Cena.

:lmao


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LMFAO


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

where's da usos? :hmm:


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

Rollins with the faceturn


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:cole John Cena with the Curb Stomp!

fpalm


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

"Thank you Rollins!" chants :lmao


Cena seriously needs to die off already.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Thank you ROLLINS!!!


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

did rollins have an incident with a highlighter?


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

Randy going ham. I love it


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

#thankyourollins


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Good ending. Rollins needed something like this. Ambrose looked mad strong too.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

TJC93 said:


> I will NEVER get bored of the RKO


Same. I will also never EVER get old of the 3D which is essentially an other variation and double team of the same move.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Best ending to Raw in weeks.

HAHAHHAHAHAaHA "Face of the company" gets crushed, heel gets thanked..
Listen to your fans WWE!!!
:ti:ti:ti:ti:ti:ti:ti:ti


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

"THANK YOU ROLLINS!!!"

Yes.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

"Thank you, Rollins" chants

WWE's top "babyface", folks.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

They're building Ambrose and Rollins so perfectly why can't they do this for anyone else


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Curbstomp = ok

Chairshot = illegal

Ok wwe


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

ROllins is winning the strap at mania
YOu read it hear first folks

Shit raw though


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I'm not talking about past stuff. I'm talking about now. Fuck Kane.


Well now he is just a non existent character in a suit. So yeah.


----------



## sweeten16 (Jul 21, 2014)

HAHAHAHA THOSE CHANTS!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

SkandorAkbar said:


> where's da usos? :hmm:


Hopefully released


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Pretty good RAW overall. Huge improvement from the weeks before.


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

SkandorAkbar said:


> where's da usos? :hmm:


I'm in the front of the uneployment line!

And everything I did didn't matter in life!

I'm so hosed now! (Froget it all!)


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Night!


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

I think that chant just goes to show how much of a dope Cena is. ENOUGH OF THE SAME OLD BULLSHIT.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Just like last week RAW was pretty good for the first hour and a half. Afterwards? Eh...


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Good RAW


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> HAHAHHAHAHASHA "Face of the company" gets crushed, heel gets thanked..
> Listen to your fans WWE!!!
> :ti:ti:ti:ti:ti:ti:ti:ti


:jbl The greatest fans in the world!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Thank you Rollins chant ... yes, but only for Cena lol, they all laughed. I could never tire of seeing Cena being curbstomped.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Well tonight the Empire Strikes Back


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Thank you Rollins lol.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

So anyway, there's no way they can go back to Reigns after seeing just how much Ambrose is killing it right? The guy has been golden every week.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Other than that botched dive, Ambrose had a pretty epic night. By far the best on the mic as far as superstars go. Only second to Heyman period.

Please, let Rollins and Ambrose go 1 on 1 in the cell. No Cena.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

bonkertons said:


> Other than that botched dive, Ambrose had a pretty epic night. By far the best on the mic as far as superstars go. Only second to Heyman period.
> 
> Please, let Rollins and Ambrose go 1 on 1 in the cell. No Cena.


BUT PEOPLE WANT CENA

:vince


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

LKRocks said:


> So anyway, there's no way they can go back to Reigns after seeing just how much Ambrose is killing it right? The guy has been golden every week.


Of course they can. Know why?

DA LOOK :reigns


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Good hour or so, then some decent moments, some awful moments and the end was decentish, only thing this feud with Ambrose and Rollins could be so much better, the talent themselves are making the most of it but its just Ambrose gets the better one week, then Rollins the next etc etc.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hawkke said:


> Best ending to Raw in weeks.
> 
> HAHAHHAHAHAaHA "Face of the company" gets crushed, heel gets thanked..
> Listen to your fans WWE!!!
> :ti:ti:ti:ti:ti:ti:ti:ti



It's to bad old senile :vince will interpret that as, they were thanking Rollins at the end, the crowd really doesn't like that Ambrose guy, DAMMIT


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I wish somebody would pop Mike Tirico in the mouth. Talk about your awful announcing.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Nine99 said:


> Well tonight the Empire Strikes Back



They could freeze Cena in carbonite and he'd still be booked to overcome the odds somehow.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

At least Ambrose sells his freaking curbstomp, unlike Nosella.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

My favorite part of that ending was Ambrose throwing Cena out of the ring and telling him to piss off. The guy truly reminds me of Stone Cold in his badass booking.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Why do they insist on showing a replay of everything 5-6 times? This has to be one of the most annoying things they do on Raw now


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Pretty good Raw, so was last week's. Ambrose being back and Reigns not taking up time is helping the show's quality quite a bit, especially since from SS-NOC almost all the Raws were garbage. Also the whole Miz/Mizdow team/stunt double partnership/whatever you wanna call it has been very entertaining thanks to Sandow's complete commitment to copying everything he can possibly copy of The Miz. The little backstage promo he cut trying to get Miz a title shot was really good (and then HHH threw some dirt on him and The Miz  ). Speaking of Miz, the triple threat IC Title match was really good. Lots of action and a good way to keep Ziggler/Cesaro going. Hogan promo was... well... it was to get him on TV. Nothing really came of it. The opening segment as a whole was good. Started off kinda slow with Steph/HHH, picked up when Rollins and then Heyman came out, and winded down with the Cena attack. I like at the end that Ambrose actually tossed Cena out of the ring, showing they really aren't going to be buddy-buddy with eachother and take turns beating Rollins. Each of them want him and only they want him. The Ambrose segment giving away the merch and the briefcase back to Rollins was great. The actual slime thing itself didn't really do much for me, but Ambrose's reaction made it gold (and Rollins sold it well too, to give him some well deserved credit). Ending I find hilarious, they hate Rollins attacking Ambrose but give him a massive "THANK YOU ROLLINS" chant curbstomping Cena. It really says it all. 

Wow, my review is all over the place. :lol But yeah, overall good show. Enjoyed it. Crowd was a bit tamer than I thought they'd be and perhaps too many divas matches, but I've seen much worse.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

TheMenace said:


> At least Ambrose sells his freaking curbstomp, unlike Nosella.


He didn't sell any damn thing Rollins hit him with to cause the DQ. Ambrose sandbagged him.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

So THAT'S the top babyface getting THAT type of reaction. Pathetic. Yet senile Vince and his lapdogs won't do anything about it. I don't give a damn if it's Chicago or Utah.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

some positives and some negatives. overall it wasn't bad compared to the status quo.

Ambrose is pretty damn awesome. If it wasn't PG he would be even better.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Eat The Witch said:


> Why do they insist on showing a replay of everything 5-6 times? This has to be one of the most annoying things they do on Raw now


3 hours.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

The One Man Gang said:


> 3 hours.


i guess, but there is so much more they could be doing.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

About to start Raw. On a scale of quick and easy to slow and painful, how good we talking?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Marv95 said:


> So THAT'S the top babyface getting THAT type of reaction. Pathetic. Yet senile Vince and his lapdogs won't do anything about it. I don't give a damn if it's Chicago or Utah.


Someone has him convinced that the crowd actually really loves Cena and they just show it in a contrarian way.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I really liked raw.

[1]Thank you rollins chants..Love it!!!
[2]Even when hogan botches a line hes still awesome!!!
[3]Even when ambrose botches a move hes still awesome!!!
[4]Rollins getting slimer jizzed was great [Bill murrays line from ghostbusters came to mind].
[5]Alicia fox as paiges new BF..I kinda like it!!

Not the best raw ever. But pretty solid.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

from wwe.com

Live Raw Results Rollins gives Cena and Rollins the boot!

I guess that makes sense.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

It was a better show than it was the last couple weeks, that's not saying much though.. Nothing great happened, but it was watchable.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Reaper said:


> Someone has him convinced that the crowd actually really loves Cena and they just show it in a contrarian way.


I wonder who that could be...


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

I enjoyed Rollins and Ambrose tonight, especially Rollins... hope he cashes in sooner rather than later!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I'm intrigued about Harper being in a singles role. Very intrigued. I was hoping he'd attack Sheamus afterwards and set up a Sheamus vs. Harper program, but instead, the mid-card title challengers are just swapping the titles they challenge for. fpalm What lazy booking making for an extremely weak mid-card.

The best part of this show was Rusev saying he wanted to pull out Big Show's guts, bite his ear and kick him in the groin. I'm serious. Rusev is good and that was hilarious.

I was left extremely let down at the briefcase angle and payoff. Green spray? Wow. Ambrose becomes like every other babyface instead of being smart and using it to his advantage (like, oh, I don't know, getting a Hell in a Cell match out of Rollins.).

Instead, this is all being set up so Cena can go over Ambrose at HIAC and face Rollins instead. Sigh.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Eat The Witch said:


> i guess, but there is so much more they could be doing.


true. 

but that would take time and effort from creative.

Something WWE has no interest in.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Brye said:


> About to start Raw. On a scale of quick and easy to slow and painful, how good we talking?



Some parts fall into each category so I would say somewhere in the middle


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe/The_Wyatt_Family_Attacks_After_Tonight_s_WWE_RAW_In_Chicago.html



> - After tonight's WWE RAW in Chicago went off the air, Kane, Seth Rollins and Randy Orton left the ring. Dean Ambrose also left and John Cena recovered until The Wyatt Family ran out to attack him.
> 
> Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan and Luke Harper beat on Cena until Ambrose ran back down and made the save. Cena and Ambrose cleared the ring and celebrated to end the show.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

People reading a bit too much in to the crowd me thinks. It's Chicago, one of the smarkiest crowds.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

A-C-P said:


> Some parts fall into each category so I would say somewhere in the middle


So far I definitely really liked the triple threat. And at least the opening promo wasn't a 20 minute formality to announce the main event of the show.

now lol rosa mendes but Summer is out there. :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

@WWEUniverse
*Apparently, you CAN do that on Television. #80sReference #RAW #AmbroseLive *








https://twitter.com/WWEUniverse/status/516757030028455938


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Did you all see the awesome Ambrose HIAC poster in the background of The Authority segements?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Right now, I am just sorta salivating at the idea of Orton and Ambrose teaming against the Authority. They could start the PPA, backstage card games, Seth Rollins dart games the lot. 

I'm obviously getting carried away but I would definitely go to the Psycho Protection Agency, they can turn you down cause they don't like you though. jk. 

I just want my Psycho Orton back


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Ambrose is a 90s kid, like me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







I'm about to watch the hell outta some old ass 80s & 90s shows from Nickelodeon and other channels

....or continue watching actually, from a few years ago. :lol


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I was disappointed in the Chicago crowd. There weren't nearly enough Punk chants tonight. Memphis Occupies Raw much better.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Shit RAW.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAAAAS!*

Okay, I'm done. lol


I fell in & out of sleep during the 2nd half of Raw, I missed everything at the end. 

I'm waiting for it to be uploaded on YouTube.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Cant get brie bellas theme out of my head. Kinda catchy!!!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Rollins is now wwes peter venkman.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_pR6mUYtOo


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Do was the crowd any good? Seems like the best wwe show in weeks possibly even months looking at the results, but not enough to make me want to watch it


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*WATCH STEVE URKEL & DJ TANNER ON FAMILY DOUBLE DARE, DAMNIT!* (Last Nickelodeon post, I promise. Haha!)


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

I think it was a Good show 8/10 love Tyson segment really wish he had more spotlight. He's off my faces(esp to hate) lol


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Watching Raw right now, this is fucking great so far. Dat Ambrose segment. Dat vibrator innuendo. :lol


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Triple H and Stephanie sure were out to bury people for the night. From Steph calling out the fans for chanting a quitter's name to Hunter talking crap about The Miz's straight to DVD movie career in a backstage skit. Hunter also was harsh on Damien Mizdow as well. I enjoyed the Triple Threat IC Title Match between Ziggler, Cesaro and Miz. I liked the Dean Ambrose promo as well due Rollins getting sprayed with that green stuff. Glad Bo Dallas got the clean win over Mark Henry but the backstage skit that followed makes me wonder if Henry is turning heel for the 1000th time. Don't care for the Handicap match between Brie vs Cameron and Eva. Nikki was looking hot though. I hope Big Show getting the upper hand on Rusev means he will job clean to him Rusev when they have their match. Paige's new "best friend" is now Alicia Fox and she got a quick win over AJ. Glad this feud ain't over yet. The Sheamus/Damien Mizdow match was only significant due to The Miz talking crap about Triple H's two straight to DVD movies on commentary. The ending makes sense as it was needed to make the Authority stand tall over Cena and Ambrose. Still don't know where they're going with in terms of the WWE Title. Overall, decent show. It had it's moments.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

wish there was more actual wrestling tho

outside of 3 way and maybe tag main event raw had like no good wrestling in 3 hours


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

The most entertaining thing on Raw was seeing that giant Chris Benoit head in the crowd. Even more amazing was the fact that the guy got to keep it, because it was still there when the main event was going on. :lmao


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

Just read Raw review for this week. It sounds a really boring episode and very similar to last week.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Once again for the 3rd or 4th time RAW has been here in a row, I do not give a single shit that I didn't get a ticket to the show.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

TehMonkeyMan said:


> Randy going ham. I love it


When Randy shows his personality he's pretty awesome:dance


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

The Luke Harper promo was awesome. Rest of the show was garbage as usual.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I actually rather enjoyed this RAW.

Need my Swagger fix, though. Guess he'll be sitting another PPV out...



skarvika said:


> The Luke Harper promo was awesome. Rest of the show was garbage as usual.


I really enjoyed those as well.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

skarvika said:


> The Luke Harper promo was awesome. Rest of the show was garbage as usual.


Agreed


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Are they no longer uploading hightlights of the matches on youtube anymore?

http://www.youtube.com/user/WWEFanNation/videos


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

No Heyman again then?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Loved the Harper promo, but 'Peek a Boo, I see you' delivered by him might have been creepier than you're doomed. 

So we've got another heel singles competitor, something has to be done about the faces now, something quick, the heels are running out of faces to punch.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

"They've sent the Cruiser Weight division" = Win.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:steph owning morons is always :yes.

:cena4 looking like the worst third wheel of all time.

:harper video package. :mark:

:trips2 making the marks cry with dat :buried.

:ambrose3 channelling his inner 2006 DX with the slime and comedy hour. Good shit. 

:rollins with DAT VIBRATING BRIEFCASE. :lmao :lmao :lmao That's actually one of the funnier segments they've done in a long time lol.

KANE SMILEY rton2 :rollins2 standing tall at the end. Cool beans.

Decent show. Better than the last few weeks tbh.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

The last 2 episodes of Raw have been leaps and bounds above the shit they've been putting out since SummerSlam. I could have done without the 3 divas matches, but I loved the Authority opening/backstage segments & the Rollins/Ambrose segment.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Brock said:


> No Heyman again then?


He was in the opening segment. Brock-Rollins was kind of hinted at.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Well I didn't miss anything. I watched the first half. Sounds like the rest was underwhelming. Rollins is better than Ambrose. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

The Rollins drama with the vibrating case was the highlight of the evening...:lmao

"Its just an electric razor!"

Sure it is Seth, sure it is....:lmao


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Rollins reminding me of Punk in his promo :draper2

He's still young and not "there" yet, but he's improving fast and improving a heck of a lot. Sounds great when he's finally saying stuff that you can tell he truly believes.


----------



## Stone CM Rollins (Jan 7, 2014)

Enjoyed Raw last night. They taped some matches that will appear on there Wednesday show I guess because the Usos were there and Jimmy fought against Stardust and Kofi fought Sin Cara. Really enjoyed Ambrose, I'm a fan, purchased his tee shirt. Loved the ending which probably wasn't shown on TV where Cena and Ambrose were going back and forth for crowd reaction. Every time Cena climbed to the top of the ropes he will booed and when Ambrose climbed to the top he would get cheers! It got to the point where Cena just left the ring and the crowd then cheered him for leaving and then went crazy when Ambrose was by himself. I figure they probably muted the cm punks chants out because his name did get chanted a lot but they didn't last as long as they did early in the year and last year. I guess it was a Raw you had to be at in person to enjoy because my friend texted me during the show saying it wasn't a lot of wrestling going on TV. 

My two clients I took really enjoyed themselves. One became a huge fan of Ambrose and the other a huge fan of Rollins. He got so mad at Ambrose for putting green slime in his briefcase and causing it to exploded in his face. LOL His reaction was funny so he was happy with the ending when he curbed stomped Ambrose. My other client cheered like crazy for Ambrose and thought he was awesome. It was interesting because they both are huge Cena fans but didn't get mad when he was getting beat. They just sat quietly shaking their head and said he will be okay and cheered for their respective interest.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

What can I say... totally satisfied. :zayn3


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I was hoping Henry would have cut another anti-American promo so we could have heel Henry vs Swagger, but...sigh. Looks like Jack really is in midcard hell, even if he did technically win his last 'feud'.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

:lmao


Raw was nothing special but certainly progress from the past month. Ambrose is the MVP in all of this. Really hope he overtakes Reigns because he's so much better.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Quick thoughts on this weeks Raw:

+ Paul Heyman promo
+ Triple Threat match was a good match
+ Damien Mizdow
+ Alicia Fox on Raw again
+ Luke Harper promo
+ Mark Henry beating the shit out of Bo Dallas backstage
+ Slater Gator winning

- Good to see more Diva matches, but those matches were a disaster
- Brie Bella and that whole match was a trainwreck
- Rosa Mendes
- Pls end this Paige/AJ stuff
- Big Show
- Bo Dallas beating Mark Henry

Not the worst Raw but it wasn't very good either. Missed a lot of stars that usually provide some entertainment in the match department (Uso's, Swagger, Goldust/Stardust etc..)


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Not a terrible Raw... is Bo Dallas beating Henry the beginning of turning Henry into a monster again?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I like that they're still utilizing Bo. He's a great midcard heel that's guaranteed heat.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

John Cena may be the _creme de la creme_ of smiling, cheesy, insufferable pricks in this company, but fucking hell, I think Big Show had him beat today. Treating the whole segment with Rusev like a big joke. Shooting down Rusev's (mighty fine delivery) of a threat with some bullshit 'DUH WE DON SPEEK RUSSIAN'. More cheesy smiling. More cheesy laughing. I have no problem with Show at the best of times but Jesus fucking Christ, after watching this I really hope Rusev does destroy the stupid fat cunt. Fuck right off.

Ambrose was majestic in his segment (although I hope he keeps the comedy stuff to a minimum from now on), and the Harper/Wyatt vignettes were fan-fucking-tastic. The rest I couldn't really give two fucks about.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Honey Bucket said:


> John Cena may be the _creme de la creme_ of smiling, cheesy, insufferable pricks in this company, but fucking hell, I think Big Show had him beat today. Treating the whole segment with Rusev like a big joke. Shooting down Rusev's (mighty fine delivery) of a threat with some bullshit 'DUH WE DON SPEEK RUSSIAN'. More cheesy smiling. More cheesy laughing. I have no problem with Show at the best of times but Jesus fucking Christ, after watching this I really hope Rusev does destroy the stupid fat cunt. Fuck right off.


Totally agree with this.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Thoughts on RAW

Great opening segment. Rollins & Heyman gold on the mic. Steph crushed dem Punk chants tho.

Ambrose remains the #1 reason I tune in right now.

Stellar triple threat from Ziggles, Cesaro, and Miz. 

Interesting promos from Wyatts. Nice to get some emphasis on Luke, Rowan and Bray can always be moved back to the forefront.

3 Divas matches and yet all pointless. The Nattie match was a unabashed Total Divas tie in. The Eva and Bellas match was even more pointless with Nikki standing on stage pouting the whole time. The broad has proved recently she can pull off a few moves, why not mix it up? AJ/Paige segment was tolerable but time constraints really hurting this feud.

Rusev and Show. Looks like Big Slow is getting his mandatory annual push and Rusev has to do the job. I guess Vince has to make up for that ass whuppin he took from Brock last year (also a pointless match imo). Sad thing is that Show is in better shape now then he's been in years. Hoping for a surprise with an actual quality match from these tow. The Henry program was great. Hilarious that WWE isssued a half assed apology today, complete with a link to the actual flag scene.

Rollins standing tall with Orton and Kane seemed like the perfect ending. Loved seeing Cena get curbstomped into the case and not overcome the odds for a change. Maybe they are finally getting it and building up some new bloods (i.e Ambrose/Rollins)


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Abstrakt (Jan 3, 2012)

I didnt want to start a thread for this but i had to say it somewhere. Yesterday at raw I saw what's wrong with some wrestling fans and why things feel so dead. And could also be WWE not having good story lines.

But yesterday I saw a bunch of Cena fans quiet throughout a lot of segments, not caring about anything. Even saw some kid on his 3ds playing games waiting for Cena. lol. 

WWE is casual city at the moment.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Not to bad, Ambrose was on fire and definitely the MVP. 

Really enjoyed Rollins work aswell.

It was certainly an upgrade on what we have been copping these past couple months.

Always a good crowd in Chicago.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

"The WWE sent the cruiserweight division to stop me." - Quote of the year. :clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

I really do wonder what state the product would be in right now if it wasn't for Rollins/Ambrose. Easily the MVPs. I'm rather concerned how much screen time Cena is spending with them though, it makes me think that he'll be involved somehow at HIAC. I'm hoping for Rollins/Ambrose in the Cell, but we all know a certain somebody needs their fair share of screen time too. :cena5


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Honey Bucket said:


> John Cena may be the _creme de la creme_ of smiling, cheesy, insufferable pricks in this company, but fucking hell, I think Big Show had him beat today. Treating the whole segment with Rusev like a big joke. Shooting down Rusev's (mighty fine delivery) of a threat with some bullshit 'DUH WE DON SPEEK RUSSIAN'. More cheesy smiling. More cheesy laughing. I have no problem with Show at the best of times but Jesus fucking Christ, after watching this I really hope Rusev does destroy the stupid fat cunt. Fuck right off.
> 
> Ambrose was majestic in his segment (although I hope he keeps the comedy stuff to a minimum from now on), and the Harper/Wyatt vignettes were fan-fucking-tastic. The rest I couldn't really give two fucks about.


Exactly, the last time Big Show was interesting or entertaining the world still had no clue who Osama Bin Laden or Al-Qeada were. He was known with JBL to be a bully backstage also.


----------

